# Naruto Chapter 535 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Since no one made it yet*
Make predictions about the upcoming chapter
1777


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

They are talking to Naruto's clone and the real him is headed to war.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

naruto and iruka talk be does not listen bee tries to stop naruto by force. and the scene changes to the kages


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

^Yeah, probably that...


----------



## Eternity (Apr 6, 2011)

I sense at least half the chapter being iruka and Naruto talking. Maybe a small flashback.

Then it the last few pages, sasuke!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka talks about what's going on, Naruto wants to help but Iruka tries to stop him. 

Scenes from the current fights going on at Darui and Kitsuchi's divisions. 

Chapter ends with a huge cliffhanger.


----------



## Alien (Apr 6, 2011)

Bee VS Naruto coming up ? 

I'd fux with that


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka tells naruto that yes there is a war out there and that naruto and killer bee need to sit inside and train/stay safe from madara and his bitchez.


and hopefully Naruto tells him "kiss my ass" solos them and leaves to the battlefield


----------



## Aiku (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka tells Naruto what's going on and Naruto tries to leave the temple.


----------



## Brain Slug (Apr 6, 2011)

I predict a heated discussion between Iruka and Naruto.  Naruto gets real pissed that the ninja world is trying to hold him down as a weapon....again.  And riiiight as he's about to lay some serious Fuck This Shit no Jutsu....the chapter ends as the 6 previous Jinchuuriki pop up.  You want to see some serious shit hit the fan?


----------



## Lovely (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka talks, ends up being pointless because Naruto leaves anyway. It'll probably come to a full out fight so Naruto can show off his new powers to the manga audience.

Predictable plot is predictable.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 6, 2011)

*Chapter 535 Prediction*:  Iruka's Message

Naruto is stunned to see Iruka-sensei blocking his way.   He knows something is wrong, but Iruka calms him down and tells him what has been going on.   Knowing this, Naruto is all the more determined to help fight the war, but Iruka calms him down and expresses that it's important Naruto says here and completes his training.    And that he has faith in him.

Naruto is now fueled with confidence and returns to training and vows he will soon master the Kyuubigan.


Scene switches back to the warfront.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bee VS Naruto coming up ?
> 
> I'd fux with that



I don't see why they would fight.


----------



## Alien (Apr 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I don't see why they would fight.



If it comes down to a scuffle Bee would be the only who'd have a shot at holding Naruto down. It wouldn't be fight to kill of course.

But i know the chances of it happening are very slim if not nonexistent


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 6, 2011)

Why the hell are so many people saying that Naruto will fight his handlers?  For Jashin's sake, it's a war, and they are on the same side.  You do not fight your comrades for any reason because it weakens your own forces.  If Naruto wants to get out, he's going to have to sneak out.

If they do start fighting, then the Alliance is fucked because their own troops are bigger morons than the guys holding the Villain ball.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka has some heart-to-heart talk with Naruto, and manages to convince him to stay on for his training.

From here, Kishi may:

1) go back to Division 3 - kakashi's rampage/ Gai/ Lee/ Sakura/ Sai/ Omoi against the seven Swordsmen/ Pakura/ Blast element Edo
- Chiyo and Kimi may appear
2) go back to Division 1
- Chouji's rampage with Ino and Shikamaru
- Kakuzu VS Darui/ Kotetsu/Izumo/ maybe Tenten
- Chouza VS Dan
- hiashi VS Hizashi

Or he may show snippets of all the above-mentioned as Iruka is telling Naruto what's been going on

3) start on Gaara VS his dad


----------



## Armaroller (Apr 6, 2011)

Hadn't made a prediction in awhile, but...

Iruka will explain about the war going on outside and the importance of Naruto finishing his training. Naruto will notice Iruka's shinobi alliance headband and explain that all five countries are now fighting together to protect Bee and Naruto from Madara. Some flashbacks here and there, perhaps of the time when Naruto asked to wear Iruka's headband before becoming a Genin. Naruto will insist on going out, but after some moving words by Iruka, Naruto will acknowledge he needs to finish his training with renewed vigor and will somehow combine Sage mode and Kyuubi Chakra together to be a super Jinchuuirki. 

Something to that effect anyways.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

Chapter focuses on Naruto

Iruka makes some sort of speech why he shouldn't enter the war and why people are protecting him and he should stay hidden

Naruto says he is entering the war anyway Shibi says  he will not allow him to enter this war this is his job

Naruto stomps the fodder team in Base

A and Tsunade arrive with there team finding Naruto with the unconcious bodies of the Guards Team at his feet

Chapter ends Naruto Vs Hokage and Raikage


----------



## Bart (Apr 7, 2011)

I predict _House of Hyuga_ action


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

I predict a boring lecture from Iruka about how Naruto should remain hidden for the sake of the whole world. Naruto will use his legendary TnJ to convince everyone that it's for the best if he just leaves and joins the fray. When he's about to leave, Raikage shows up to stop him


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 7, 2011)

Chapter 435 Ultimatum

Naruto: "Iruka-sensei, what is the meaning of this?"
Iruka: "You are kept here for you own protection"
Shibi: "Iruka, don't"
Iruka: "while the war against Madara is fought."
Naruto: "!!"
Iruka: "The kages decided that as the key to Madara's plan you can't be risked on the battlefield."
Naruto: "So ... right now, Sakura-chan, Kakashi-sensei, Thickbrows and all of them are fighting for me?"
Iruka: "In a word, yes."
Naruto: "Don't screw with me! Let me through!"
Shibi: "We're willing to use force to stop you if necessary."
Naruto: "You can't stop me. Not anymore."
Shibi: "Don't be so sure of that." 
Iruka holds up his hand 
Iruka: "He is right. We couldn't stop the one who defeated Pain with force. Which is why I am begging you as your former sensei to remain here!"
Naruto: "I can't allow them to give their lives for my sake, while I hide here in this temple! Move aside Iruka-sensei."
Iruka: "If that's the case..." He pulls out a kunai and points it at himself "I shall give my life should you leave."
Everyone: !!!
Naruto: "Iruka-sensei, don't do this!"
Iruka: "Keeping you here is for the good of the village. I won't hesitate to give my life for the village, you know this!"
Naruto: "... but ..."
Iruka: "Naruto, you came here to master the jutsu Yondaime left to you, because Jiraiya-sensei felt it was the only way to defeat Madara. Have you accomplished this yet?"
Naruto: "..."
Iruka: "All of your teachers, Jiraiya-sama, Kakashi-san and I believe that you can surpass your father. Put your trust in us and remain here. Atleast until you have done this, once you have completed your training you are free to go."
Shibi: "Iruka, what are you saying. He can't be allowed to leave under no circumstances"
Iruka: "Naruto, do we have a promise?"
Naruto turns around and moves back a couple of steps and enters RM. A BR forms in his hand. The guards except Iruka prepare themselves for battle.
Naruto: "Alright" He throws the BR at the sealing and blasts a giant whole in it.
Naruto: "But I promise you this. I will complete the jutsu within 24 hours and I'll leave. If by that time anyone stands in my way I won't hesitate even if it is you Iruka-sensei."
Iruka: "I understand."
Naruto: "Teach me about yin and yang manipulation sensei. It's the first step of what I have to learn."

Switch to Gaara facing his dad 
Gaara: "Father"
4th Kazekage: "I see you have become Kazekage. Show me what kind of man you've become."
Gaara: "Gladly."

The end

I decided to write a fanfic for the lulz.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto: "Teach me about yin and yang manipulation sensei. It's the first step of what I have to learn."



He has already learnt Yin Yang manipulation thats what the Bijuu Rasengan was and even bee said he just about had it before Naruto noticed the disturbance so the training is done as far as I can see.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 7, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> He has already learnt Yin Yang manipulation thats what the Bijuu Rasengan was and even bee said he just about had it before Naruto noticed the disturbance so the training is done as far as I can see.



That's "+" "-" manipulation. Whatever that is supposed to mean.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's "+" "-" manipulation. Whatever that is supposed to mean.



It's basically Yin Yang Manipulation

Yang = +
Yin = -


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 7, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's basically Yin Yang Manipulation
> 
> Yang = +
> Yin = -



There are plenty of problems with that reasoning. If it were, why isn't it called yin and yang? And how is it even possible for there to be any yin if Minato sealed it? And why is the white "-" chakra full of lifeforce if it is yin? It should be the black "+" chakra. 
As of now the bijuu have two types of chakra where humans have only one. And those two types of chakra have nothing to do with yin and yang.


----------



## calimike (Apr 7, 2011)

I predict Naruto used shadow clone to trick them. He will get out of here free!


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 7, 2011)

Naruto casts a genjutsu on everyone after saying I need to use the bathroom and he is gone to the war now and all they see is a fake naruto that isnt really there


----------



## Tomasoares (Apr 7, 2011)

Mostly about Naruto and Iruka, with some Gaara panels in the last pages. Then, we're getting 3~5 chapters about Gaara vs his Dad and Oonoki vs Former Tsuchikage, ending with some cliffhanger like the others war battles.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2011)

I predict another transitory chapter to take place next week, focusing on Iruka's talk with Naruto and also setting up the upcoming battles in the war.



bearzerger said:


> Chapter 435 Ultimatum
> 
> Naruto: "Iruka-sensei, what is the meaning of this?"
> Iruka: "You are kept here for you own protection"
> ...



Not bad not bad.  Liked the parts with Iruka willing to kill himself in order to stop Naruto from leaving and the end with Gaara and his dad.


----------



## LoT (Apr 8, 2011)

Base Naruto handels the Konoha Guards in less than a chapter. Turns out Naruto did the wrong thing since Madara will be there just a few chapter later and takes Bee.

Some war stuff

In the end Naruto confronts Tsunade and A


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

as much as i dont want it to happen i think naruto will be convinced to stray somehow


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 8, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> as much as i dont want it to happen i think naruto will be convinced to stray somehow



I don't think he will it's pointless Naruto staying now the training is as complete as it's going to be  and if Naruto returns to the training room they will lock it down then he has no chance of entering the war

Personally I think Iruka is there as a way to showcase Naruto's resolve in that sometimes as leader your going to hurt people you care about  even when what your doing is in everybodies best interest Naruto is the only one who can stand upto Sasuke and Madara


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I predict another transitory chapter to take place next week, focusing on Iruka's talk with Naruto and also setting up the upcoming battles in the war.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad not bad.  Liked the parts with Iruka willing to kill himself in order to stop Naruto from leaving and the end with Gaara and his dad.



thx. Iruka's willingness to sacrifice his own life is kinda the main idea I built this around. This whole yin and yang thing is just an excuse so Naruto can deliver a badass ultimatum.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 8, 2011)

Im worried that something stupid is gonna happen with choji. Hopefully kishi doesnt write anything too ridiculous. I hope for a full chapter of naruto.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 9, 2011)

iruka TNJ and some of gaara's division.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 9, 2011)

What is it wednesday already!? Jeezuz, very good


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 11, 2011)

Methinks that Kishimoto will add highly dramatic elements to this chapter.

For example:

Iruka: Naruto...there is indeed a war going on right now, and as much as I want you to remain here and complete your training, I know that even of all of us put together won't be able to stop you. 

Iruka: So in the end, it's your choice; but you know as much as I do now that all your comrades are out there fighting to protect you. Ask yourself, what is truly the best way to protect them? 

And as these stunning words are flowing from Iruka's orifice, Kishimoto will feature panels of the entire Shinobi Alliance combating the Edo Tensei summons and White Zetsu army, finally ending with an enormous stretch of desert in which two figures stand in opposition: the Fourth Kazekage, and his son, the Fifth.

The Fourth Kazekage will smile to himself, and make a comment to his son that we'll have to wait till next week to find out, eliciting a large amount of shock from Gaara.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 11, 2011)

Chapter 435 Predictions****

Naruto: Iruka-sensei...what''s going on..
Iruka: Naruto..you are to be kept here under supervision by us...
Naruto: Supervision from what...
Iruka: Akatsuki.
Naruto: !?
Iruka: Madara has already started the 4th great shinobi war.
Naruto: Then why am I kept here?
Shibi: The kages have decided that it would be best forthe two of you to remain behind enemy lines.
Naruto: Iruka, you should know by now that I'm not a kid anymore...move!
Iruka: I can''t do that Naruto, this may be an order but personally, I won't 
allow you to leave, I can''t have you fall into enemy hands.
(Iruka pulls out a kunai)
Naruto: Iruka, I'm not your student anymore....Kakashi told...
Shibi: Naruto, Iruka loves you like a child...don't make this hard for him.
Killerbee: Yoyo, Naruto! Let's just chill, we got lots of time to kill!
Naruto: No. I'm not a kid anymore. I'm going through one way or the other.
Iruka: Naruto, we have been ordered to stop you at any means...please don't allow us to uphold that order...
(Everyone prepares their techniques)
Naruto: You should know by now...that you can't cage someone like me.
(Naruto turns RM in front of them)
Everyone: !!?
Killerbee: Ye boy that looks hot!
Iruka: ....Naruto
Naruto: So what's it going to be...
(the two akimichi guard start charging)
(Iruka stops them.)
Iruka: Don't bother...he will kill us all if he has to.
Shibi: Iruka...we can''t let him out that's the order of the...
Iruka: I''m well aware.. however, Naruto has grown up..he saved our village from Pain..we should put our trust into him.
(Naruto speedblitzes to the door)
Everyone: So...Fast?!
Naruto: Thank you...Iruka Sensei. (Naruto breaks free)
Killerbee: Yo wait up!
The Byakugan guy: ! Wait...this chakra? It's like 7 Naruto''s are coming this way!!
Iruka: ..Shit!


Switch to Gaara''s Divison
Muu: You've grown old...Onoki...
Onoki: That may be true but I've got all my fighting power that I once had.
Muu: Good...I have no control over my body...who knows what I might do.(Muu goes invisible)
Onoki: I know, that's why I'm here. (Onoki activated a weird seal)
4th Kazekage: Gaara...I have far too many questions for you...but I feel I might lose control any second.
Gaara: You tormented my life....I killed numerous people due to your actions of assassination attempts...
4th Kazekage: I know how you feel...but it was for the safety of the Sand...(the 4th looks at gaara with a tear in his eye) Do your worst.
Gaara:....Yeah(his cauldron explodes with sand)
Third Raikage: Seems like they have already joined the brawl..shall we jump in.(Activated a black shroud similar to E)
Second Mizukage: Yea..(fangs come out of his mouth) It''s been a long time since I've tasted some fresh blood.
Chapter end.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 11, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> What is it wednesday already!? Jeezuz, very good



 ...


I predict Iruka talk; Naruto squirmish with the Akimichi guards and Gen Aburame (Gen is a much cooler name than Shibi, I think I'll stick with the former); Gaara's division closing in on Muu and co as well as a couple of panels showing the whereabouts of Kiba, Hinata, Karui, Shino and Neji.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ...
> 
> 
> I predict Iruka talk; Naruto squirmish with the Akimichi guards and Gen Aburame (Gen is a much cooler name than Shibi, I think I'll stick with the former); Gaara's division closing in on Muu and co as well as a couple of panels showing the whereabouts of Kiba, Hinata, Karui, Shino and Neji.



I really don't see Naruto and the Akimichi guards in a squirmish 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDP9R6cV95M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tregis (Apr 11, 2011)

I predict Kakuzu.


----------



## Hitt (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto won't "fight" the guards...that would be silly even for this manga.

It'll be a TNJ battle, and you don't out talk Naruto, it's like trying to out "darkness" Sasuke.  However, even after a long speech about how Naruto is ready and he can't let his comrades down despite the risk, Iruka and the others still refuse to let him go.

"Too late", says Naruto.  As it turns out, they were all fooled by Naruto's bushin once again, and he's already making his way towards the battlefield.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I really don't see Naruto and the Akimichi guards in a squirmish



I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!


I love my fanfic.


----------



## LoT (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!
> 
> 
> I love my fanfic.



Wouldn't mind that. Wouldn't mind it at all.

But again, squirmish?


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!
> 
> 
> I love my fanfic.



If it means anything, I love you fanfic too.


----------



## Face (Apr 11, 2011)

I really hope he doesn't go back to that room again. I wanna see him fight.


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2011)

I predict a boring chapter (too much talk)  .


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 11, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Naruto won't "fight" the guards...that would be silly even for this manga.
> 
> It'll be a TNJ battle, and you don't out talk Naruto, it's like trying to out "darkness" Sasuke.  However, even after a long speech about how Naruto is ready and he can't let his comrades down despite the risk, Iruka and the others still refuse to let him go.



I would not dismiss the possibility of Naruto clashing with the guards the Guards are in an entrenched position and for me it would be OOC for Naruto to abandon his friends and comrades by saying he will stay out of the war personally I think this will be a major test of Naruto's resolve like Gaara said if he is truly prepared to be Hokage tough decisions have to be made I think this is a case that Naruto will have to hurt some fellow leaf Nins for the greater good.




> "Too late", says Naruto.  As it turns out, they were all fooled by Naruto's bushin once again, and he's already making his way towards the battlefield.



Possible but I struggle to see where he could of made one unnoticed especially as there was Kumo Nins who reported to HQ and was likely following him.



Face said:


> I really hope he doesn't go back to that room again. I wanna see him fight.



There isn't a chance of that I reckon when the training room doubles as a Bijuu prison if he goes back in that room it's very likely they will lock the room down so there is no chance of escape


----------



## Hitt (Apr 11, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Possible but I struggle to see where he could of made one unnoticed especially as there was Kumo Nins who reported to HQ and was likely following him.



He fooled Yamato, who is an elite jounin himself, quite easily.  Despite Naruto's status, everyone still grossly underestimates him.  Now that he knows something is going on he will not stand down.  That's just not him.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 11, 2011)

Hitt said:


> He fooled Yamato, who is an elite jounin himself, quite easily.  Despite Naruto's status, everyone still grossly underestimates him.  Now that he knows something is going on he will not stand down.  That's just not him.



I don't think he will stand down either just I think his method will be different and Iruka will be a test to his resolve to act like an Hokage and do what is necessary and the Yamato situation was different as he managed the initial escape unnoticed which isn't the case here


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2011)

i think he will stay he will be convinced somehow.iruka is their for a reason and so far he is not needed in the battlefield the zombies and zetsus have been taken out easily. unless he senses some like nagato entering the battlefield i doubt he will leave. or the island gets attack the moment he is talking to iruka he will stay.


----------



## Hippojack (Apr 11, 2011)

Prediction: Big Akimichi guy will eat Naruto.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 11, 2011)

Prediction time!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bild (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't been so eager for a chapter in a while. 

I'm hoping for Iruka and Naruto's convo to be 2-3 pages long, otherwise it won't be worth it.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 11, 2011)

LoT said:


> Wouldn't mind that. Wouldn't mind it at all.
> 
> But again, squirmish?



I meant to write 'skirmish'. Let it go.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, it is still _too early_ for Naruto to get involved in the War. At this point, the Alliance is winning. Naruto and Bee should only be released from their confinement during an 'eleventh hour' or when the Alliance is losing.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I meant to write 'skirmish'. Let it go.



But then we couldn't see you keep skirming about 

Thx for the applause, this fills my quota of lame-ass puns for the week



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, it is still _too early_ for Naruto to get involved in the War. At this point, the Alliance is winning. Naruto and Bee should only be released from their confinement during an 'eleventh hour' or when the Alliance is losing.



While I agree with you, I have to point out that Naruto leaving the turtle doesn't equal him immediately getting involved in the war.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto might finally know what is going on.. while he is training a war is going on... not that they need him anyway ..the shinobi army has been winning easily from the beginning... I though Bee didn't knew what was going on and though he was there on vacation but seems like he actually knows... anyway Now im sure naruto will snap and try to get on the battlefield


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Why would Naruto snap? He's not Sasuke.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto should use his RM mode to find out where Kabuto is hiding. With this ability he can locate him instantly.
Besides Naruto no one can find Kabuto because he as a sensor can hide his chakra, and that's why allianse is having problems to locate him. Naruto on the other hand has a special ability to sense "evil chakra" thus finding Kabuto.


----------



## HInch (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!
> 
> 
> I love my fanfic.



Fire Kishi, hire Icegaze.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto vs. all the edo jinchuriki resurrected...

I don't think there could be a more epic battle.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2011)

Woah, massive lack of discussion going on here.


----------



## jso (Apr 11, 2011)

Combining some of the ideas...

Iruka talks Naruto back into the Bijuu training room where they reason with him to stay. He decides they have some logic to their reasoning but he cannot just sit idly by whilst everyone essentially dies for him (and also because Sasuke will be headed to Konoha for their battle), so he gives them a 24 hours ultimatum after which he'll make his way out regardless of who tries to stop him.

Naruto then promises that he's on his way back, and the KB clone that Iruka and co didnt realise they were talking to poofs away.

After 24 hours, Naruto tries to head out to leave but the containment team close the Bijuu training room on him whilst Bee holds him back. Bee vs Naruto scuffle where Naruto tries to get out the door and Bee tries to prevent this. The fight manages to break outside of the room into the rest of the temple behind the waterfall, where they're stop when they realise the 7 Edo-Jinchuuriki are present to attempt capturing them.

Naruto & Bee vs 7 Edo-Jins, where they try to bring the fight back into the bijuu containment room so they can minimise damage and then trap them inside before everything is getting destroyed. Iruka and co also help with containing the 7 Edos, while Bee and Naruto do the bulk of the work.

Naruto uses this opportunity to escape once most of the Edos have been stopped. The location is flagged up to Kabuto or Madara's attention by one of the Jinchuuriki by some sort of jutsu (like Kisame's shark message) and this leads to Bee's eventual capture.

^No way all of that will ever happen, but just thought I'd attempt to make a little story out of most of the various ideas I seen people predict so far. Obviously this is just a long-term thing and not a one-chapter story lol.


----------



## Ferno (Apr 11, 2011)

Given Naruto's reappearance, Kishi may immerse Sasuke back into the manga in the next chapter depending on where the focus turns to, i.e. Black Zetsu or Gaara's division, hopefully the latter.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 11, 2011)

If Naruto fights the guards just to get out...the shinobi alliance might as well get ready to bend over for Madara/Kabuto.


----------



## TommySax (Apr 11, 2011)

Tenten does... something.

Maybe they'll do an update on how Naruto's doing with those guards.

lame predictions, but hey, it could happen


----------



## Friday (Apr 11, 2011)

TenTen gets promoted to elite jounin. Chouji gets promoted to hokage. Chouji impregnates ino and Ino is escorted out of the war. Naruto kills Shino's father. Shino sets himself on a path of revenge and becomes the next Sasuke. Hinata cries. Kiba cries. Akamaru cries. Iruka is in the sixth coffin.


----------



## LoT (Apr 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> TenTen gets promoted to elite jounin. Chouji gets promoted to hokage. Chouji impregnates ino and Ino is escorted out of the war. Naruto kills Shino's father. Shino sets himself on a path of revenge and becomes the next Sasuke. Hinata cries. Kiba cries. Akamaru cries. Iruka is in the sixth coffin.



Sounds like something Togashi would do


----------



## TommySax (Apr 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> TenTen gets promoted to elite jounin. Chouji gets promoted to hokage. Chouji impregnates ino and Ino is escorted out of the war. Naruto kills Shino's father. Shino sets himself on a path of revenge and becomes the next Sasuke. Hinata cries. Kiba cries. Akamaru cries. Iruka is in the sixth coffin.


Don't forget about Sasuke's new laser beam sharingan powers


----------



## Karman (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!
> 
> 
> I love my fanfic.



Awesome, just awesome. And yes, Naruto encountering Edo Tensei without the brief on how to deal with it will instantly quash plot no jutsu decrees. I would be instantly satisfied and foolishly impressed if Naruto figured Edo Tensei out  while fighting it.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> TenTen gets promoted to elite jounin. Chouji gets promoted to hokage. Chouji impregnates ino and Ino is escorted out of the war. Naruto kills Shino's father. Shino sets himself on a path of revenge and becomes the next Sasuke. Hinata cries. Kiba cries. Akamaru cries. Iruka is in the sixth coffin.


Where does Yoda fit in there?


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2011)

Iruka gives Naruto a pep talk. Naruto is moved, but it doesn't sway him from attempting to leave.

I must say that I'm relieved that a main character is getting some attention; this means that the plot is going to start moving again.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2011)

The plot IS moving. The Main Characters need to stay on the sidelines so secondary characters can finally get the spotlight.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto still has not completed his Bijuu-dama training so he still is not leaving the Island.  He knows about the war now, and when his training is complete he will leave.

Naruto is not going to fall for anymore BS.  I see him and Iruka having a conversation, And Naruto bring up that he sensed the Kyuubi's chakra, and Iruka tells him about the Kin and Gin brothers and off-offhandedly mentions Kumo tried to abduct Kushina so they could use her special chakra to make Pseudo Jinchuuriki.  Naruto is astonished and later goes into his inner world to talk the Kyuubi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2011)

Kakuzu is up next, then the Kages.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The plot IS moving. The Main Characters need to stay on the sidelines so secondary characters can finally get the spotlight.



already has happen enough it has actually gotten boring with the side characters fighting we need naruto and even sasuke back.


----------



## Narosian (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto doesn't need any more training for the bijuu dama.  When naruto first sensed the gin kin brothers, Bee said he almost had it, he's just been too distracted lately actually complete it.


----------



## TommySax (Apr 11, 2011)

Naruto never perfects a jutsu before using it in combat! That would be ridiculous! He has to bust it out and have it be perfect!

Gosh, don't you know how this works? lol


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 11, 2011)

Desolation said:


> Naruto still has not completed his Bijuu-dama training so he still is not leaving the Island.  He knows about the war now, and when his training is complete he will leave.



It's all but done you have to remember Naruto tends to complete techniques within battle rather than going into a fight with a technique fully mastered it would be completly Out of Character for Naruto to learn about the war going on then go fuck them I have training to do no matter how much fans of side characters bitch about it this is Naruto's entering into the war


----------



## TommySax (Apr 11, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's all but done you have to remember Naruto tends to complete techniques within battle rather than going into a fight with a technique fully mastered it would be completly Out of Character for Naruto to learn about the war going on then go fuck them I have training to do no matter how much fans of side characters bitch about it this is Naruto's entering into the war


way to say what I just said but way lame


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The plot IS moving. The Main Characters need to stay on the sidelines so secondary characters can finally get the spotlight.



The plot was not moving ahead when we had back to back edo fights that proved to do nothing but give individual attention to the minor characters. I have no problem with this; in fact I hope it continues. What I don't like is when that's all we see and the manga remains stagnant.

I'm ready for new revelations on Madara, Kabuto, or Sasuke. I'm ready for the war to become more intense. I'm ready for progress.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 11, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's all but done you have to remember Naruto tends to complete techniques within battle rather than going into a fight with a technique fully mastered it would be completly Out of Character for Naruto to learn about the war going on then go fuck them I have training to do no matter how much fans of side characters bitch about it this is Naruto's entering into the war



I don't see how you come to that conclusion.  Naruto perfect the FRS by the time he fought Kazu, and he completed Sennin Mode by the time he fought Pain.


----------



## TommySax (Apr 11, 2011)

Desolation said:


> I don't see how you come to that conclusion.  Naruto perfect the FRS by the time he fought Kazu, and he completed Sennin Mode by the time he fought Pain.


FRS was not perfected at that point somwhat unaware he perfected it in battle. Sage mode was only "perfected" through use of kage bunshins


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2011)

I predict more Ino-Shika-Chou.

And please Kishi, give me some Team 8 action


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 11, 2011)

Desolation said:


> I don't see how you come to that conclusion.  Naruto perfect the FRS by the time he fought Kazu, and he completed Sennin Mode by the time he fought Pain.



Actually he didn't
FRS at this stage Naruto states it's nearly complete
somwhat unaware

Sennin Mode at the point he entered he could not use in battle even if Kishi hinted Naruto had a solution
somwhat unaware

As I said Naruto only shows true mastery of a new technique in battle it's been rather consistant in Kishi's manga the same will be of the Bijuu Rasengan and Kishi laid down the hint through Bee in a previous chapter


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 11, 2011)

I predict a really boring chapter probably with a bunch of Naruto flash backs, golden week is in 2 weeks? So the chapter after this one will give us a decent cliff hanger.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2011)

No more Team 8, we've had enough.

I'd like to see Naruto kick Iruka's ass.


----------



## Bild (Apr 11, 2011)

*Enter:* _Teuchi._

*Enter:* _House of Ramen._




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No more Team 8, we've had enough.
> 
> I'd like to see Naruto kick Iruka's ass.


You call one page enough?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 11, 2011)

I think he meant Team 10...


----------



## handsock (Apr 11, 2011)

Next chapter better show some Kabuto, Madara, and Sasuke. It's been a while since we've seen them. Either that....or dare I say it...the 6th coffin?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to see Kage action, and Kakuzu's suiton.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> You call one page enough?



that's more then enough imo. never liked them


----------



## Desolation (Apr 12, 2011)

TommySax said:


> FRS was not perfected at that point somwhat unaware



There is a difference between untested and incomplete.  Naruto had not used the FRS is battle before, and literally perfected it the same day. The FRS lost cohesion in his first try, so Naruto came up with a knew strategy and used the FRS *two* more times.  I don't care about 50% vs !00%  The FRS has inherent limitations Naruto came up with the Idea to use Senjustu to over come the those Limitations. 

That is just like Kishi Naruto has to fail or look like the underdog.  The problem with that is you have to give him unnecessary handicaps.  Naruto by the end of the Part I was one of the strongest characters.  He beat the two strongest genin and at one time was stronger than Sasuke.  To keep Naruto as a underdog Kishi had to hold Naruto back as all the other characters progressed.  That would be like sakura learing nothing from Tsunade and Sasuke still being only able to do two chidori.  That is why Jiraiya taught Naruto nothing.  The logical progression would have been to teach him elemental justu and maybe sealing justu.    




TommySax said:


> he perfected it in battle. Sage mode was only "perfected" through use of kage bunshins



In order to use  Sennin mode Naruto had to be able to sense Nature Energy and to balance it with is own chakra to create Senjustu chakra, and he mastered frog fu, how could he not have mastered Sennin mode?  He could do that the problem is Sennin mode only lasts for five minutes, and you need to be still in order to draw in nature energy.  That is where to frog fusion comes in.  It just so happens when Fukaksu tried the Kyuubi rejected him.   To create more Senjustu chakra Naruto had the Idea of using clones.


----------



## Hitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No more Team 8, we've had enough.
> 
> I'd like to see Naruto kick Iruka's ass.



Really?  Team 8 is horrendously undeveloped, especially in part II.  The only one who received any real attention at all is Hinata, and that's largely her throwing her life away (nearly) in front of Naruto.  There's plenty of development there along with the hyuuga clan that Kishi needs to address.  Kiba has been completely neglected in all of part 2.  Shino, despite being an awesome character design, gets the shaft all the same.  

And yet Kishi chooses to go with Team 10, which has received gobs of attention due to the Immortals arc.  Now he gives an actual storyline reason they're still largely together despite the other teams splitting off.  

As for Gai/Lee...I have a feeling they're going to be addressed before long.

Overall we need to understand this war is what it is: a way to lengthen the manga.  Up until this point, Kishi was hard charging for the finish, but this "war" has completely hit the breaks and ate up more issues.  It remains to be seen how long Kishi plans to stretch it out (let's hope not too much more because people are starting to increasingly get bored).  The next chapter will go a long way to revealing that, I think.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 12, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Actually he didn't
> FRS at this stage Naruto states it's nearly complete
> somwhat unaware



Was he able to fuse the Rasengan with his wind chakra? Yes, Then he completed it.  He failed in his first try, then he made on more attempt, and was successful with his second try.  He used the FRS *three* times that day.  He overcame the FRS's limitation  when he thought to use Sennin mode with the FRS.




stockholmsyndrome said:


> Sennin Mode at the point he entered he could not use in battle even if Kishi hinted Naruto had a solution
> somwhat unaware


He could use it in battle, but he had a five minute time limit or two FRS.  He could not fuse with Fukaksu, so Fukaksu could gather nature energy for him.  His solution was to use clones. 



stockholmsyndrome said:


> As I said Naruto only shows true mastery of a new technique in battle it's been rather consistant in Kishi's manga the same will be of the Bijuu Rasengan and Kishi laid down the hint through Bee in a previous chapter.




No.  You're thinking of the tired cliche of Naruto always having to be at a disadvantage.  In his two previous battles Naruto had completed his training before the fight, The only time a completed a justu in a fight is when he used the Rasengan for the first time  on Kabuto.  You seriously can't be thinking Naruto has the time on the battlefield to try and figure out the proper ration of +/- chakra.  Besides Gaara ha not had his fight and at least he and Onoki have to fight MU and the fourth Kazekage before Naruto can come in.  I will say this the Bijuu-dama will not help him against the zombies.  For Nartuo to win he had to beat the zombies before he can face kabuto, and the only thing I can think that could do all that is the Rinnegan.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2011)

Some team 8 action would be awesome.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The plot IS moving. The Main Characters need to stay on the sidelines so secondary characters can finally get the spotlight.



Why is it necessary for the secondary characters to get the spotlight? Just for fanservice? I do get the idea of showing the backhistory of characters we know zero about, such as Darui and Mifune, but not people such as Team 10 whose theme has already been done to death.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Some team 8 action would be awesome.



second it.

but seeing how it will be about naruto convencing iruka/e, i doubt it.


----------



## ♣Doflamingo♣ (Apr 12, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Why is it necessary for the secondary characters to get the spotlight? Just for fanservice? I do get the idea of showing the backhistory of characters we know zero about, such as Darui and Mifune, but not people such as Team 10 whose theme has already been done to death.



100% agree. There's no reason to waste 3 chapters on team 10 unless Kishi is trying to milk the manga for all it's worth- which seems more and more the case each week


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 12, 2011)

I predict Iruka blahblahness..


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2011)

♣Doflamingo♣ said:


> 100% agree. There's no reason to waste 3 chapters on team 10 unless Kishi is trying to milk the manga for all it's worth- which seems more and more the case each week



i rather believe all the rookies sans naruto and sasuke are severely underexposed,considering the character potential they had shown in part 1...
though it is late,still they deserve spotlight...rather what's suck is that why kishi trying to make them 'legend' out of blue...


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> second it.
> 
> but seeing how it will be about naruto convencing iruka/e, i doubt it.



Yeah pretty much what I'm thinking as well


----------



## Agony (Apr 12, 2011)

i predict iruka wasting panels.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 12, 2011)

Desolation said:


> No.  You're thinking of the tired cliche of Naruto always having to be at a disadvantage.  In his two previous battles Naruto had completed his training before the fight,



The point is it was not shown to be complete until he went into battle Naruto has completed it enough to go into battle



> No. You're thinking of the tired cliche of Naruto always having to be at a disadvantage. In his two previous battles Naruto had completed his training before the fight, The only time a completed a justu in a fight is when he used the Rasengan for the first time on Kabuto.


Actually they wasn't we were not shown as the reader they was complete FRS needed a bit of work to it and Naruto only had a possible solution to the weakness of Sennin Mode the first time we see a completed version is during a battle BijuuDama will be the same




> You seriously can't be thinking Naruto has the time on the battlefield to try and figure out the proper ration of +/- chakra.



Naruto has the ratio just about complete as Bee stated he thought he had it.



> Besides Gaara ha not had his fight and at least he and Onoki have to fight MU and the fourth Kazekage before Naruto can come in.



There is still time for that Naruto still has to travel to the Battlefield and he can still have people blocking his path A, Bee and Tsunade for example


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2011)

Agony said:


> i predict iruka wasting panels.



i predict naruto and iruka wasting panels


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> The point is it was not shown to be complete until he went into battle Naruto has completed it enough to go into battle
> 
> 
> Actually they wasn't we were not shown as the reader they was complete FRS needed a bit of work to it and Naruto only had a possible solution to the weakness of Sennin Mode the first time we see a completed version is during a battle BijuuDama will be the same


Kishi might show the completed bijuudama beforehand if Naruto learns an even better jutsu in this training session. I for one don't expect anything of the bijuudama. Technically the bijuu dama isn't even a new jutsu. We've seen the Kyuubi and the Hachibi shoot them and they never worked. It'll be the same with Naruto's version of it. All the jutsu can do is wipe out fodder and a lot of real estate it won't ever defeat anyone of consequence.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 12, 2011)

i predict a riot trollfest


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kishi might show the completed bijuudama beforehand if Naruto learns an even better jutsu in this training session. I for one don't expect anything of the bijuudama. Technically the bijuu dama isn't even a new jutsu. We've seen the Kyuubi and the Hachibi shoot them and they never worked. It'll be the same with Naruto's version of it. All the jutsu can do is wipe out fodder and a lot of real estate it won't ever defeat anyone of consequence.



Naruto isnt gonna learn any new jutsu from Bee and his Bijuu dama will work by the power of the plot so its impossible to tell how powerfull its gonna be. Kishi can make it even strong enough to bust through Susanoo for all we know. It depends realy if the Bijuu dama will be Naruto's ultimate offensive jutsu if it is then there is no doubt about it that only people like Madara,Kabuto or Sasuke will have some counter to it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Why is it necessary for the secondary characters to get the spotlight? Just for fanservice? I do get the idea of showing the backhistory of characters we know zero about, such as Darui and Mifune, but not people such as Team 10 whose theme has already been done to death.


I think it is a perfectly valid point at which to show these other kids in action. If the series has tried to show anything it is that allies are what people need to get anywhere in life. While people like Naruto are designed so they could take out a whole bunch of people by themselves their energy isn't limitless. Without someone to watch their backs and deal with other threats sooner or later they would crumble and people who can't fight for themselves won't have anyone to look after them. 

Besides, while we had seen characters like Team 10 in action before many of them haven't really featured what they could do after the timeskip. When we last saw Team 10 it was very heavy on Shikamaru and they had the eventual help of Kakashi and Naruto. They need to prove that together as a team they can deal with at least something that is a threat to the world.

/my obligatory senseless ramble of side character fan. Go, go Chouji!


----------



## Bart (Apr 12, 2011)

Preemptive:

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

I seriously cannot wait to see how Hiashi's doing, albeit the many unfortunates that may occur :WOW


----------



## Saunion (Apr 12, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Really?  Team 8 is horrendously undeveloped, especially in part II.  The only one who received any real attention at all is Hinata, and that's largely her throwing her life away (nearly) in front of Naruto.  There's plenty of development there along with the hyuuga clan that Kishi needs to address.  Kiba has been completely neglected in all of part 2.  Shino, despite being an awesome character design, gets the shaft all the same.



The problem with that is... There's nothing to develop. These characters are completely one dimensional. Kiba is basically an underpowered Naruto without any ties to the main plot and with Akamaru replacing Sasuke. Shino... Please tell us what conflict the character of Shino could possibly face that wouldn't feel obviously tacked on and fillerish. Hinata I'm not going to talk about her again because it's beating on a dead horse and everyone should understand the purpose of her character now.

The problem of this war and the rookies in particular is that none of them have any relevance to the main plot, which has devolved to Senju vs Uchiha and Naruto vs Sasuke. So it's nice and dandy if they get some panel time and some new feats for the Battledome users, but ultimately it's nothing but padding.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 12, 2011)

*I predict chatting.*


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the spotlight on the rookies and the new characters. 

I see them as 'parables' or mini-myths that Kishi uses to get his themes across. They don't necessarily have to be related to the Naruto's (Jesus) storyline.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 12, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I think it is a perfectly valid point at which to show these other kids in action. If the series has tried to show anything it is that allies are what people need to get anywhere in life. While people like Naruto are designed so they could take out a whole bunch of people by themselves their energy isn't limitless. Without someone to watch their backs and deal with other threats sooner or later they would crumble and people who can't fight for themselves won't have anyone to look after them.
> 
> Besides, while we had seen characters like Team 10 in action before many of them haven't really featured what they could do after the timeskip. When we last saw Team 10 it was very heavy on Shikamaru and they had the eventual help of Kakashi and Naruto. They need to prove that together as a team they can deal with at least something that is a threat to the world.
> 
> /my obligatory senseless ramble of side character fan. Go, go Chouji!



My main gripe is that i personally didnt think it really showed anything new. I mean, we already knew about Chouji's confidence problems, we could already sorta guess the relationship between the 3 clans, as we know their fathers were in the same team as well. We also knew previously that their ear rings were a symbol of them becoming Chuunin.

Only new things that was revealed was Chouji worrying about him not ever  marrying and being the 16th Akimichi head.....which has questionable relevancy to the plot


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto isnt gonna learn any new jutsu from Bee and his Bijuu dama will work by the power of the plot so its impossible to tell how powerfull its gonna be. Kishi can make it even strong enough to bust through Susanoo for all we know. It depends realy if the Bijuu dama will be Naruto's ultimate offensive jutsu if it is then there is no doubt about it that only people like Madara,Kabuto or Sasuke will have some counter to it.



Naruto may not learn another jutsu from Bee, but that doesn't mean the training session is over. There is still that jutsu and if this is Naruto's last training arc, as Kishi said in that interview, it should be adressed.

And we can tell how powerful it's going to be just by looking at how powerful it was whenever one of the bijuus used it. And in all instances it failed. Oro blocked it, Suigetsu did as well, Pain diverted it, the Hachibi swallowed it, Minato warped it away. It's laughable some people actually think a move with such a track record would somehow work against the likes of Sasuke, Madara or Kabuto. Those three are the only ones who truly count. Still, even the Edos will be able to just shrug it off since it's purely physical damage.







Saunion said:


> The problem with that is... There's nothing to develop. These characters are completely one dimensional. Kiba is basically an underpowered Naruto without any ties to the main plot and with Akamaru replacing Sasuke. Shino... Please tell us what conflict the character of Shino could possibly face that wouldn't feel obviously tacked on and fillerish. Hinata I'm not going to talk about her again because it's beating on a dead horse and everyone should understand the purpose of her character now.
> 
> The problem of this war and the rookies in particular is that none of them have any relevance to the main plot, which has devolved to Senju vs Uchiha and Naruto vs Sasuke. So it's nice and dandy if they get some panel time and some new feats for the Battledome users, but ultimately it's nothing but padding.



Even if they are only a footnote in the struggle between Uchiha and Senju, this padding helps with the world building and makes the story altogether, atleast to me, far more enjoyable as it broadens our perspective on the Narutoverse.


----------



## Daryoon (Apr 12, 2011)

Saunion said:


> The problem with that is... There's nothing to develop. These characters are completely one dimensional. Kiba is basically an underpowered Naruto without any ties to the main plot and with Akamaru replacing Sasuke. Shino... Please tell us what conflict the character of Shino could possibly face that wouldn't feel obviously tacked on and fillerish. Hinata I'm not going to talk about her again because it's beating on a dead horse and everyone should understand the purpose of her character now.
> 
> The problem of this war and the rookies in particular is that none of them have any relevance to the main plot, which has devolved to Senju vs Uchiha and Naruto vs Sasuke. So it's nice and dandy if they get some panel time and some new feats for the Battledome users, but ultimately it's nothing but padding.



Stop treating Naruto like it's a piece of serious literature. It's a heavily-merchandised children's comic. It's the Japanese equivalent to Ben 10.

For every old character that displays a new move/transformation, SJ get themselves a new press release for the inevitable tie-in video game.

This is why Kishimoto's editors will be telling him to give these side characters upgrades, not for "character development". It's pure fanservice because _that's what will sell merchandise_.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Even if they are only a footnote in the struggle between Uchiha and Senju, this padding helps with the world building and makes the story altogether, atleast to me, far more enjoyable as it broadens our perspective on the Narutoverse.



Really? Chouji asking his father if he'll ever get married "helps with the worldbuilding and broadens our perspective on the Narutoverse"?

To each his own I guess.



Daryoon said:


> Stop treating Naruto like it's a piece of serious literature.



Yes, sorry for having a shred of standards.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto may not learn another jutsu from Bee, but that doesn't mean the training session is over. There is still that jutsu and if this is Naruto's last training arc, as Kishi said in that interview, it should be adressed.
> 
> And we can tell how powerful it's going to be just by looking at how powerful it was whenever one of the bijuus used it. And in all instances it failed. Oro blocked it, Suigetsu did as well, Pain diverted it, the Hachibi swallowed it, Minato warped it away. It's laughable some people actually think a move with such a track record would somehow work against the likes of Sasuke, Madara or Kabuto. Those three are the only ones who truly count. Still, even the Edos will be able to just shrug it off since it's purely physical damage.
> 
> ...



For all we know Naruto's RM Bijuu Rasengan could be 10 times more powerfull then your avarege Bijuu dama if he adds his element into it. And still Oro only partialy blocked a blast from KN4, Naruto now has the full Kyuubi chakra so his Bijuu dama will be much stronger then the KN4 blast, Suigetsu didnt block anything ,he let the blast go through him ,Pain covered himself in rocks, Minato warped it away sure but warping can block prety much anything


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto may not learn another jutsu from Bee, but that doesn't mean the training session is over. There is still that jutsu and if this is Naruto's last training arc, as Kishi said in that interview, it should be adressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> bearzerger said:
> 
> 
> > Naruto may not learn another jutsu from Bee, but that doesn't mean the training session is over. There is still that jutsu and if this is Naruto's last training arc, as Kishi said in that interview, it should be adressed.
> ...


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Saunion said:


> The problem with that is... There's nothing to develop. These characters are completely one dimensional. Kiba is basically an underpowered Naruto without any ties to the main plot and with Akamaru replacing Sasuke. Shino... Please tell us what conflict the character of Shino could possibly face that wouldn't feel obviously tacked on and fillerish. Hinata I'm not going to talk about her again because it's beating on a dead horse and everyone should understand the purpose of her character now.
> 
> The problem of this war and the rookies in particular is that none of them have any relevance to the main plot, which has devolved to Senju vs Uchiha and Naruto vs Sasuke. So it's nice and dandy if they get some panel time and some new feats for the Battledome users, but ultimately it's nothing but padding.



The characters will probably stay one dimensional if you never give them screentime and development. 

Shocking, I know.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> The characters will probably stay one dimensional if you never give them screentime and development.
> 
> Shocking, I know.



His point is that it's clearly forced. But it's okay, Kishi can't simply start a war and only focus on Naruto, Sasuke and Madara.

Besides, we're viewing a 17 page manga; there is only so much an author can honestly focus on. In a perfect world, the anime would play a far more supporting role, where the author can effectively extend their story - yet we receive filler.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> His point is that it's clearly forced. But it's okay, Kishi can't simply start a war and only focus on Naruto, Sasuke and Madara.



Of course it's forced, but it has nothing to do with the rookies being one dimensional characters. There's a lot than can be developed. 

But Kishimoto clearly doesn't care about them. We know that. At least he can use all of them instead of - once again - giving Shikamaru and co. screentime and forgetting about the rest.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 12, 2011)

All development of side characters seems forced. But that's okay, because forced development > no development.

For instance, Mifune vs. Hanzou. I enjoyed it.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Really? Chouji asking his father if he'll ever get married "helps with the worldbuilding and broadens our perspective on the Narutoverse"?
> 
> To each his own I guess.



Nah, that was just a light joke. Afterall Chouji's chances of ever getting laid without paying for it do look rather bad.
But Chouji's chapter told us some more about the relationships among the clans in Konoha especially the Ino-Shika-Chou trio. And I consider that worldbuilding.



?_Camorra_? said:


> For all we know Naruto's RM Bijuu Rasengan could be 10 times more powerfull then your avarege Bijuu dama if he adds his element into it. And still Oro only partialy blocked a blast from KN4, Naruto now has the full Kyuubi chakra so his Bijuu dama will be much stronger then the KN4 blast, Suigetsu didnt block anything ,he let the blast go through him ,Pain covered himself in rocks, Minato warped it away sure but warping can block prety much anything



Yeah, and for all we know tomorrow an alien race could invade the earth and wipe us all out with deathrays. It's just not very likely.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 12, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> The characters will probably stay one dimensional if you never give them screentime and development.
> 
> Shocking, I know.



He's got a point; there's not much "development" any of these characters can get that won't feel "tacked on".  I mean, really, what can you do to develop Lee, Shino, Kiba, or Neji?  Showcase new powers? How's that development?  Neji had his development back in Part I; so did Lee.  Kiba...never really had anything to develop through.  

Characters can't really develop unless their given some kind of crisis to overcome or looming problem.  Neji had that whole "clan destiny" schtick that led to his development in Part I; he has nothing more to overcome.  Hell, he's the only one of them that's a jounin.  He can become an elite jounin after this; thats it.  he's done with development.

Lee overcame his "problem" in Part I and got his development there too; he is a bad-ass ninja without Ninjutsu...meaning he's really more of just a Martial Artist, not a ninja, but that's all he had.  How is he supposed to develop more?  Screen time isn't going to develop his character.  it's not like he's immature and the loss of a close character (Guy) would cause him to "grow up and develop"; he's already a mini-Guy. He has no more development to go through.  

Kiba & Shino have it even worse.  They never had an "acceptance" problem or anything else really holding them back.  They're not immature; they don't lack confidence, they're not complete idiots; so what exactly are they supposed to develop and grow with?  Screen time will only serve to make them look bad-ass or give them a new power; they won't grow at all. 

As far as I can see, there are only 3 people left actually have the ability to develop; Sai, Sakura, and Hinata.

Sai is growing into his role as a normal ninja no longer bound by root and finally coming to understand "bonds" and friendship.  He can still grow by making the "ultimate" sacrifice and jumping in to Save naruto later on or put his life on the line to prove his bond with Team 7; showing growth in his character.  

Sakura is STILL a whiny, character who feels she's use-less and still makes terrible decisions.  The only growth she has left is to grow up and learn to put her mistakes behind her and throw everything on the line to Support the war effort.  No more crying for Sasuke; no trying to plead with him or Naruto.  Just get in there and do her job, fighting alongside Naruto against Sasuke with the time comes and, instead of trying to reason with the emo punk-tard, tell him off.

Hinata has just a little bit of development left.  She's grown a bit, but she's still the shy, submissive girl from the main branch.  She needs to show her confidence (like she did against pain by trying to defend Naruto and profess her love) and show that she is worthy of being a daughter of the main house and can hold her own.  

That's it, that's all the development left for these characters, so really, more panel time only helps 3 of them and it doesn't matter if the rest of the rookies are featured in every chapter until the end of the manga; they aren't becoming more than 1 dimensional characters. Ever.  

If Kishi wants to develop these guys, he probably will throughout this war; but thats it.  Once their "development" is complete, I don't think we'll see much more of them other than brief views.  Let's see how often we see Chouji now that he's finally "grown up" into a full-fledged Akimichi clan member.  Now that I think about it, we probably won't see too much more of Sai since he did see his brother again and his growth is probably done now too.  

This next chapter is probably going to be featuring only glancing shots of the war while primary focus is on the Naruto group.  TnJ by Iruka and, chances are, Naruto has escaped using a shadowclone, fooling everyone (but probably not 8-tails) while heading towards the first big chakra he feels (which will be either Kakashi during his 'rampage' or Kakuzu since it'll feel dangerously 'familiar' to him).


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> He's got a point; there's not much "development" any of these characters can get that won't feel "tacked on".  I mean, really, what can you do to develop Lee, Shino, Kiba, or Neji?  Showcase new powers? How's that development?  Neji had his development back in Part I; so did Lee.  Kiba...never really had anything to develop through.
> 
> Characters can't really develop unless their given some kind of crisis to overcome or looming problem.  Neji had that whole "clan destiny" schtick that led to his development in Part I; he has nothing more to overcome.  Hell, he's the only one of them that's a jounin.  He can become an elite jounin after this; thats it.  he's done with development.
> 
> ...



And what exactly could you do to develop Team 10?

Oh right, kill their sensei. Kishimoto gave them a whole arc for it.

Neji has his zombie father in the same bloody battlefield. Gai sensei is a walking development tool for Lee. You can give anybody development.... if you care, of course. The _least_ Team 8 and Team Gai should get is a decent fight. I'll be happy with that. I'm not asking for a whole arc for each one of them.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 12, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> The characters will probably stay one dimensional if you never give them screentime and development.
> 
> Shocking, I know.



My point was that giving them this kind of "screentime and development" this late in the story won't change the fact they're one dimensional.

Shocking, I know.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Saunion said:


> My point was that giving them this kind of "screentime and development" this late in the story won't change the fact they're one dimensional.
> 
> Shocking, I know.



So it's impossible to make them two dimensional if you give them development.

I guess all development characters get from now on is worthless.

Wonderful logic you have there.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 12, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> So it's impossible to make them two dimensional if you give them development.
> 
> I guess all development characters get from now on is worthless.
> 
> Wonderful logic you have there.



Well go on, humor me and tell me what kind of magical development Kiba, Shino, Lee, Tenten could undergo that would make them two dimensional. What kind of conflict Kiba has to resolve to become something else than the comic relief goof who cares about his dog? What's in store for Shino that'd make the readership see him as someone else than the weirdo who thinks teamwork is important? 

Don't tell me "a fight and new jutsu", because that doesn't change anything to my point and would just mean they'd be worth more points in the Konoha Battledome section.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Well go on, humor me and tell me what kind of magical development Kiba, Shino, Lee, Tenten could undergo that would make them two dimensional. What kind of conflict Kiba has to resolve to become something else than the comic relief goof who cares about his dog? What's in store for Shino that'd make the readership see him as someone else than the weirdo who thinks teamwork is important?
> 
> Don't tell me "a fight and new jutsu", because that doesn't change anything to my point and would just make them worth more points in the Konoha Battledome section.



Kiba could try to protect somebody that is not his dog, for a change. Fail to save an ally and no, fodder nin don't count, that should shake him enough to give him some development. Let the rookies experience _real_ loss in the middle of the battlefield. Not kill a bunch of loved ones that are dead anyway. What about experiencing real panic? Real _horror_? War is not a walk in the park.

There are _so_ many ways of giving characters development. Especially in the middle of a war, for fuck's sake. As I said before, Team 10's got development because Asuma was killed.

Because I give a royal fuck about new jutsus. The only reason I want to see them fight is to see some teamwork.

I don't trust Kishimoto. I think he does an abysmal job at developing characters nowadays. I quoted your post because you said there's nothing to develop. Technically speaking, there was nothing to develop when it came to Chouji... until Kishimoto killed Asuma. If you really want to, you can develop even the most one dimensional red shirt in your army. You don't change a one dimensional character by ignoring him/her.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 12, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Kiba could try to protect somebody that is not his dog, for a change. Fail to save an ally and no, fodder nin don't count, that should shake him enough to give him some development. Let the rookies experience _real_ loss in the middle of the battlefield. Not kill a bunch of loved ones that are dead anyway. What about experiencing real panic? Real _horror_? War is not a walk in the park.
> 
> There are _so_ many ways of giving characters development. Especially in the middle of a war, for fuck's sake. As I said before, Team 10's got development because Asuma was killed.
> 
> ...



Well you're basically agreeing with me then. It's specifically because Kishimoto doesn't care that whatever development he could give to the rookies now would be tacked on and feel artificial. If Kishimoto cared about these characters he'd have made sure to give each of them a conflict to overcome, goals to achieve, and a steady presence in the story. Instead they've been demoted to extras and for most of them they have no significant role left. 

Just an example of the rookies problem, because she's probably the most striking one: Tenten. Even if she gets development, no one is going to take it seriously, because Tenten has spent 534 chapters being a fandom meme. Sure, he could give closure to the "I want to surpass Tsunade" thing, or make her a Senju descendant who's able to use the Rikudou Sennin's weapons who'd be a key to defeat Madara, but who's going to buy it? If development isn't gradual, with foreshadowing and steady progress during the course of the story, it's worthless. 

Hell, that sudden change thing is basically what happend to Naruto and Sasuke and why a bunch of people think their development suck. Rookies are even worse.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't include Team 10 because they just went the last bit of growth they could go.  Chouji was the last of Team 10 to grow.  

And Guy, a "walking development", how so?  Killing him would do nothing for Lee.  he wouldn't grow; he'd just become pissed and probably unlock an extra gate through anger.  That's not character development.  Lee has no character growth to go through, I mentioned that already.  Gaining new powers = character development.  Character development = overcoming life hurdles and growing as an individual.  Lee has already overcome his hurdles, has been compared to Guy already, and he's done.  Lee has no more development.  Guy dying would serve no purpose other thanto infuriate Lee; thats it.  It's not like he's going to mature because of it.  Lee is already mature and knows what's going on. He's not blinded by anything; not held back by fate, predjudice etc.  He has NO growth left.
Neji same thing.  It'll be a tearful reunion between him and his father, but he already came to terms with the whole way his father was treated and such in Part I.  Any "development" that happens for him will just be a repeat of what he went through in part I.  Neji has already grown into a man and a powerful Hyuuga; there's nothing left for him either.  His encounter will be :
Neji- "hey Dad; turns out the main branch kenw they were wrong and while it was dick what they did, I;ve forgiven them and I'm no longer bound by the idea of 'fate'; you may rest in peace/pieces, depending on my mood"
Neji's Father- "Sweet, alright, peace out then Neji. You've become a fine ninja or some other sappy crap"

Whooo, big development there.  Come on, accept it.  Panel time will no increase the development for the rookies.  Even chouji's recent development meant diddly squat; it was repeat of he went through the first time Asuma died.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Well you're basically agreeing with me then. It's specifically because Kishimoto doesn't care that whatever development he could give to the rookies now would be tacked on and feel artificial. If Kishimoto cared about these characters he'd have made sure to give each of them a conflict to overcome, goals to achieve, and a steady presence in the story. Instead they've been demoted to extras and for most of them they have no significant role left.
> 
> Just an example of the rookies problem, because she's probably the most striking one: Tenten. Even if she gets development, no one is going to take it seriously, because Tenten has spent 532 chapters being a fandom meme. Sure, he could give closure to the "I want to surpass Tsunade" thing, or make her a Senju descendant who's able to use the Rikudou Sennin's weapons who'd be a key to defeat Madara, but who's going to buy it? If development isn't gradual, with foreshadowing and steady progress during the course of the story, it's worthless.
> 
> Hell, that sudden change thing is basically what happend to Naruto and Sasuke and why a bunch of people think their development suck. Rookies are even worse.



I disagreed when you said there's nothing to develop. The potential is there.  Kishimoto is not _interested_ in developing or using that potential the rookies have. Instead he creates new characters (which will be eventually forgotten too) to "move" the story. 

Naruto and Sasuke are going to get screentime and "development", the world revolves around them, buy woud you call _that_ development?

I don't think Tenten needs Senju blood or any of that crap to be developed. Just her being a proud kunoichi and being useful in the war would be enough. Take a look at how Kishimoto treated Ino in the last few chapters. He _can_ make her useful when he wants to.

What happened to Naruto and Sasuke is that they got too much exposure, while the rookies became practically irrelevant. Kishimoto used to be able to balance his characters, this is not the case anymore.



Trance Kuja said:


> I didn't include Team 10 because they just went the last bit of growth they could go.  Chouji was the last of Team 10 to grow.



And Team 8 and team Gai can't get some development now because...?

Chouji didn't really need that development either, by your logic. Most people even agreed that the last couple of chapters were just a repeat of the Pain arc.



Trance Kuja said:


> And Guy, a "walking development", how so?  Killing him would do nothing for Lee.  he wouldn't grow; he'd just become pissed and probably unlock an extra gate through anger.  That's not character development.  Lee has no character growth to go through, I mentioned that already.



Because neither Naruto nor Shikamaru learned anything by losing their teachers.


Oh wait.



Trance Kuja said:


> Gaining new powers = character development.



 Yeah, this manga sure shows that these days.



Trance Kuja said:


> Character development = overcoming life hurdles and growing as an individual.  Lee has already overcome his hurdles, has been compared to Guy already, and he's done.  Lee has no more development.  Guy dying would serve no purpose other thanto infuriate Lee; thats it.  It's not like he's going to mature because of it.  Lee is already mature and knows what's going on. He's not blinded by anything; not held back by fate, predjudice etc.  He has NO growth left.



Has he surpassed Neji? 



Trance Kuja said:


> Neji same thing.  It'll be a tearful reunion between him and his father, but he already came to terms with the whole way his father was treated and such in Part I.  Any "development" that happens for him will just be a repeat of what he went through in part I.  Neji has already grown into a man and a powerful Hyuuga; there's nothing left for him either.  His encounter will be :
> Neji- "hey Dad; turns out the main branch kenw they were wrong and while it was dick what they did, I;ve forgiven them and I'm no longer bound by the idea of 'fate'; you may rest in peace/pieces, depending on my mood"
> Neji's Father- "Sweet, alright, peace out then Neji. You've become a fine ninja or some other sappy crap"



Glad to know you stop growing at 16. Well, unless you are a main character.

These are fictional characters. Kishimoto is their God. If he wants to give them more goals, he _can_. There's always room for development.



Trance Kuja said:


> Whooo, big development there.  Come on, accept it.  Panel time will no increase the development for the rookies.  Even chouji's recent development meant diddly squat; it was repeat of he went through the first time Asuma died.



I said there are other ways of developing characters. Especially young characters in the middle of a bloody war. I disagreed with Saunion's post because he said there's nothing to develop. There's a difference between not having anything to develop and the author not giving a shit about developing a character.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 12, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> The point is it was not shown to be complete until he went into battle Naruto has completed it enough to go into battle



If he did not complete it before the fight then he would not have been able to use it.  When the story is on naruto kishi has him doing some stupid training, and while he is training other characters get the spot light.





stockholmsyndrome said:


> Actually they wasn't we were not shown as the reader they was complete FRS needed a bit of work to it and Naruto only had a possible solution to the weakness of Sennin Mode the first time we see a completed version is during a battle BijuuDama will be the same




*SIGH*  look, I'm not going to say it again.  Kishi gives naruto stupid handicaps for no reason.  The FRS is justu like the chidori.  The chidori has blind spot that leaves you open for a counter act, and the sharingnan fixes this problem allowing the user to see the counter and dodge it.  THe FRS does damage to the user  on a cellular level.  Naruto figured out if you use sennin mode with the FRS then you avoid the problem.  That does not mean their some how incomplete.  







stockholmsyndrome said:


> Naruto has the ratio just about complete as Bee stated he thought he had it.


 Sorry, but he will not have time figure it out while fighting.




stockholmsyndrome said:


> There is still time for that Naruto still has to travel to the Battlefield and he can still have people blocking his path A, Bee and Tsunade for example



Naruto is not showing up until the other fights other fights are finished, and gaara has not had his fight yet.

It amazes me when I see people talk about the Bijuu-dama as naruto last power up.  Even if he masters it, it will not help him against the ET.  Right now he does not have anything that can stop the ziombies.  Kishi lined Kin and Gin to RS for a reason.  It would not surprise me if they were Uzumaki, and the reason Kumo wonted Kushina was to use her chakra to create pseudo Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2011)

isn't golden week approaching soon. maybe something big will happen beforehand to have a cliffhanger for that week.



Desolation said:


> If he did not complete it before the fight then he would not have been able to use it.  When the story is on naruto kishi has him doing some stupid training, and while he is training other characters get the spot light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will be his final power up for this training i doubt he will learn anything else. bee said it was the last part of his training. it will probably be powerful enough to fully destroy the zombies. and he has his sealing jutsu he used to seal the kyuubi away he probably will be able to use it on the zombies. we have not seen all he is capable in his new form to say he cant do anything against the zombies. plus the sand village seems to have a lot of cloth binders around he can defeat them and get them sealed away. and how do you know he will not have time to figure it out in battle. naruto has always done this in battle figure stuff out like the original rasengan. and using the kyuubi chakra. and testing out the clones to gather chakra for sage mode.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2011)

Kishi is setting up how people branch off from uchiha and senu decendants. I believe it will set up sasuke being a rikudo. Karin will be uzamaki and juugo will be a decendant as well


----------



## VioNi (Apr 12, 2011)

I just hope it's not some trashy boring ass chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2011)

It'll be a good chapter, most likely.


----------



## TommySax (Apr 12, 2011)

I want to see Iruka fight. All I've seen is him throwing a giant shuriken


----------



## Desolation (Apr 12, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> isn't golden week approaching soon. maybe something big will happen beforehand to have a cliffhanger for that week.
> 
> 
> 
> it will be his final power up for this training i doubt he will learn anything else. bee said it was the last part of his training. it will probably be powerful enough to fully destroy the zombies. and he has his sealing jutsu he used to seal the kyuubi away he probably will be able to use it on the zombies. we have not seen all he is capable in his new form to say he cant do anything against the zombies. plus the sand village seems to have a lot of cloth binders around he can defeat them and get them sealed away. and how do you know he will not have time to figure it out in battle. naruto has always done this in battle figure stuff out like the original rasengan. and using the kyuubi chakra. and testing out the clones to gather chakra for sage mode.



OK, this is not going to turn this into another debate, point blank Naruto completed the FRS and Sennin mode,  Kishi can't help but give naruto stupid handicaps.

This how ruffly it will go: Naruto comes uses some justu to permanently seal the ET and beats the Zetsu, then Kabuto comes he summons the sixth coffin.  Naruto beats who ever is in the coffin and Kabuto uses that "other" justu.  Now, how this plays out is the question. The   Sand guys are just a back stop because nothing is stopping powerful zombie like MU or Itachi coming in and freeing them.  Naruto has to have the ability of permanently sealing the ET, or their would be no point.  Thankfully there is a way Kishi did not go to the trouble of linking KIn and Gin to Rikudou for nothing.  I think theya re Uzumaki and the reason the cloud wanted Kushina is to use her special chakra make pseudo Jinchuuriki.  The Uzumaki relation to the Elder brother will be confirmed by Madara, and will leave the opening in the plot for Naruto to awaken the Rinniegan.


----------



## TommySax (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW, why is Itachi revived when his wish has already been fulfilled? I thought that disqualified them.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2011)

TommySax said:


> BTW, why is Itachi revived when his wish has already been fulfilled? I thought that disqualified them.


Not exactly, he wanted Sasuke to protect Konoha, not destroy it.

His wish is still unfulfilled.


----------



## Desolation (Apr 12, 2011)

TommySax said:


> BTW, why is Itachi revived when his wish has already been fulfilled? I thought that disqualified them.



I don't know about that binding emotions crap, but ET can summon anyone dead as long as you have their DNA, and they have not been sealed by Shiki fuujin.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 12, 2011)

i predict fodder TNJ and more disrespect from konoha fodder towards Naruto


----------



## jso (Apr 12, 2011)

The funny thing is, I think Gai will actually go through some sort of character development when he goes 8 gates. We've already seen a flicker of his subconscious admit that he's well past his youthful days, so I think he'll admit it finally and pass on his will to Lee rather than try to always compete with him.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 12, 2011)

Iruka eats an FRS.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2011)

FRS would kill them all, lol.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I think it would be funny if (when Itachi finally makes his appearance and starts tearing crap up) Naruto and Sasuke both arrive on the battlefield and after the three talk, it ends up being Naruto's words that release his soul and lets him crumble away.  It'd probably be the slap in the face that Sasuke needs to wake up.


----------



## Vort (Apr 12, 2011)

Prediction: An Iruka TnJ to convince Naruto to stay and train.  Then we're off to Gaara vs. his father and/or Onuki vs Mu



Trance Kuja said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think it would be funny if (when Itachi finally makes his appearance and starts tearing crap up) Naruto and Sasuke both arrive on the battlefield and after the three talk, it ends up being Naruto's words that release his soul and lets him crumble away.  It'd probably be the slap in the face that Sasuke needs to wake up.



That might be better than what Kishi will eventually have happen to wake up Sasuke.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

Prediction: Bloodlusted Kakashi with Zabuza sword still neglected.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not exactly, he wanted Sasuke to protect Konoha, not destroy it.
> 
> His wish is still unfulfilled.



Which is why I'm still mostly convinced that Itachi and Nagato are the ones who've been sent to HQ to capture Naruto and/or Bee.  Short of Sasuke actually showing up before him, only Naruto's TNJ can release his soul.  Cause I sure as hell don't see him being subdued long enough for ANYONE to wrap some flimsy sealing paper around him.  Not unless Tsunade and Raikage team up or something.  And even so, if Nagato is with them, even more doubtful.



Trance Kuja said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think it would be funny if (when Itachi finally makes his appearance and starts tearing crap up) Naruto and Sasuke both arrive on the battlefield and after the three talk, it ends up being Naruto's words that release his soul and lets him crumble away.  It'd probably be the slap in the face that Sasuke needs to wake up.



And let the Naruto/Sasuke situation be settled without a fight?

The very heavens would tremble with the cries of rage from fanboys everywhere, sir.


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think it would be funny if (when Itachi finally makes his appearance and starts tearing crap up) Naruto and Sasuke both arrive on the battlefield and after the three talk, it ends up being Naruto's words that release his soul and lets him crumble away.  It'd probably be the slap in the face that Sasuke needs to wake up.





Nimander said:


> And let the Naruto/Sasuke situation be settled without a fight?
> 
> The very heavens would tremble with the cries of rage from fanboys everywhere, sir.


Kishi: _"Just as planned"._


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if that cloth binding would even work on Itachi. He doesn't need handseals for Amaterasu or Susanoo, does he?

Nagato has Shinra Tensei.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 13, 2011)

jso said:


> The funny thing is, I think Gai will actually go through some sort of character development when he goes 8 gates. We've already seen a flicker of his subconscious admit that he's well past his youthful days, so I think he'll admit it finally and pass on his will to Lee rather than try to always compete with him.



What are you even talking about guy is late twenthys, while  people like raikage is in what 50,s he appers to be the same age as j-man .. Guy is no were near old age.. that made no sense , the fountain is a mirror so you can fight your dark side, are all the things you  think are wrong with you.. kakashi is the same age and only a few yrs ago adimtted he is still young and learning new jutus himself


----------



## BroKage (Apr 13, 2011)

What's with this "unfulfilled wish" crap?

That's fanfic bullshit.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto just needs to push Iruka and proceed on soling this war


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 13, 2011)

I predict Iruka talking for 2/3 of the chapter, and one Tenten panel.


----------



## Aleeight (Apr 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> The problem with that is... There's nothing to develop. These characters are completely one dimensional. Kiba is basically an underpowered Naruto without any ties to the main plot and with Akamaru replacing Sasuke. Shino... Please tell us what conflict the character of Shino could possibly face that wouldn't feel obviously tacked on and fillerish. Hinata I'm not going to talk about her again because it's beating on a dead horse and everyone should understand the purpose of her character now.
> 
> The problem of this war and the rookies in particular is that none of them have any relevance to the main plot, which has devolved to Senju vs Uchiha and Naruto vs Sasuke. So it's nice and dandy if they get some panel time and some new feats for the Battledome users, but ultimately it's nothing but padding.





gabzilla said:


> The characters will probably stay one dimensional if you never give them screentime and development.
> 
> Shocking, I know.


What I ask for now, which is what I wished for since the beginning of Shippuuden, is for them all to grow up and unite as the next generation to take over Konoha. I would personally love to see them all unite under Naruto who actually takes on leadership roles beyond talk no jutsu that can show us that he is capable of his dream of being Hokage. 

Maybe that can still happen. There was a discord thrown between the rookies and Naruto with the Sasuke situation which also brought up the problem of them all depending on Naruto too much and not helping him enough. Maybe that was thrown in there by Kishimoto to explain (maybe not well enough) why there was separation now between Naruto's life (the main plot) and the rookies. 

What I hope for now, if there is still time, is for the lives of the rookies to now be revisited during the war. We can get either development or reminder of how far they have come already. Then they might be able to be brought into the main plot more as Naruto's strong (hopefully) and trusted comrades that he can possibly lean on more as well. 

Maybe they won't get a lot of individual development (sadly), but I at least want more joint development for them that follows along the lines of teamwork, bonds, and their futures together.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

I predict another boring transitional chapter with lots of talk and no action  At this rate Naruto will probably complete the Bijuu dama in another 20 chapters and then another 5 chapters till he is ready to go to the battlefield


----------



## Mozu (Apr 13, 2011)

I predict the Asuma/Team 10 story gets wrapped up this chapter and we start a new battle. Chouji's already got his fire back, so it's time to end this big dramatic scene. 

And move on to some Team 8 or Hyuuga action.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

It would be funny if after all that hype and talk about being the succesor of the Akimichi  clan Choji gets one shoted by some random side character next chapter


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 13, 2011)

hi guys the wsj cover goes in the spoiler thread?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto goes Sennin Mode and breaks through if I get Ohana's three liner right


----------



## BroKage (Apr 13, 2011)

Sage Mode? 

Oh, and maybe Kishi will remember Kakashi rampage.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto in SM heading to battlefield? Check page 3 for my prediction


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

sage mode!!!
naruto goes into SM and heads to the battlefield.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Sage Mode you say?

fap


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

Was wondering whether it would be cool for Chouji to be taken down (not killed of course) by Dan's Ghost Technique, since there was already foreshadowing about it. Perhaps he and Kakuzu could be the turning point at this particular moment to get Tsunade to rush over or something.

And yeah I agree with Karin about the single Tenten panel. LOL


----------



## Evilene (Apr 13, 2011)

So Naruto actually gets away? Or at least trying to?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

If he gets away I shall have wonderful dreams of joy


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

yea seems like naruto gets away and somthing with SM so it seems to get interesting.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

Those little bitches had no chances, even Iruka is helpless. I hope the whole chapter is not dedicated to their sweet conversation.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Bet Raikage would try to stop him.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

>Iruka's TNJ fails
>Naruto escapes in SM
>There is no emoticon apt enough
>Wait...

:WOW


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> Bet Raikage would try to stop him.



Can't be serious?  Naruto destroys with ease


----------



## BroKage (Apr 13, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Was wondering whether it would be cool for Chouji to be taken down (not killed of course) by Dan's Ghost Technique, since there was already foreshadowing about it.


Hmm... Totally possible, Sai had his big moment then got taken down by Haku, Kankuro had his big moment then got taken down by Hanzo.

How long's it been since Dan announced he had a Ghost Technique again?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

On a second look there's something even more interesting in that spoiler

Naruto goes from Sage Mode into RM. 

チリナルト is what Ohana calls RM.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

*also if im not mistaken its not just SM.
its actually SM with RM
aka: RSM*


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> *also if im not mistaken its not just SM.
> its actually SM with RM
> aka: RSM*



Haha, got it a few seconds before you 



bearzerger said:


> On a second look there's something even more interesting in that spoiler
> 
> Naruto goes from Sage Mode into RM.
> 
> チリナルト is what Ohana calls RM.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy shit he even mixes them? Holy shit


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 13, 2011)

So any bets on what will delay Naruto just enough to keep the good guys from stomping all over the villains now that he's out with his new hax mode?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

well we all expected to see a combination of them both.would be awesome to see the new look.
i think it will make him all the more Rikudou like.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> *also if im not mistaken its not just SM.
> its actually SM with RM
> aka: RSM*


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

There goes my firm believe that he wouldn't mix those two before he fought Sasuke. Well, I don't mind giving up that fantasy if it gives us Naruto in awesome mode that much sooner. XD


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

hoooooly fuck this is already a 9001 / 10 chapter


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> *also if im not mistaken its not just SM.
> its actually SM with RM
> aka: RSM*




*Spoiler*: __ 



IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

hopefully the new look will really be awesome.
i expect more face signs than usual.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> well we all expected to see a combination of them both.would be awesome to see the new look.
> i think it will make him all the more Rikudou like.



Well, we'll have to wait whether he actually combines them already or whether he just changes from one to the other. The latter wouldn't give Naruto a new look.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Apr 13, 2011)

at least my dream came true
the chapter i was longing for


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, we'll have to wait whether he actually combines them already or whether he just changes from one to the other. The latter wouldn't give Naruto a new look.



yea,we'll have to wait for more details.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 13, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> So any bets on what will delay Naruto just enough to keep the good guys from stomping all over the villains now that he's out with his new hax mode?



Running into Itachi and Nagato?


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

You know what this means though?

The focus of the story will most likely shift from the side characters to Naruto for a good bit.

I was already doubtful about us seeing "Kakashi's rampage", but if Naruto truly is stepping onto the battlefield, I can't help but seeing it glossed over.  Same goes for most of the other battles we currently have going.  The only ones we'll likely see are the Edos that we haven't seen in battle yet; the Jinchuurikis and the KG Superstars (Itachi and Nagato).  

But you know what?  As long as Kishi delivers with Naruto's character, I find I don't care that much.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh wow I wonder what this could mean for the Alliance Forces. Can they withdraw their troops now? Lol

Tenten might really pass the Bashosen to him now


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

God I can't wait to see this new look

First SM , then RM. This will just be sexier.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Running into Itachi and Nagato?



one can only hope.
nagato and itachi vs a possible RSM naruto will be epic.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 13, 2011)

Garuto RSM


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Still no Sasuke or Madara , meh . Sasuke's EMS is gona be hella impressive to match up with RM+SM .


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Running into Itachi and Nagato?



Either that or he breaks his ankle running at super high speeds through Lightning Country.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 13, 2011)

Or Naruto has to fight through the Edo Jinchuriki.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 13, 2011)

You mean, we're actually switching back to Naruto  And he's got a new form  And the idea of him finally meeting Itachi again is just... just..

Brb, getting the nachos


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I predict another boring transitional chapter with lots of talk and no action  At this rate Naruto will probably complete the Bijuu dama in another 20 chapters *and then another 5 chapters till he is ready to go to the battlefield *



...................GREATNESS



Kuromaku said:


> Either that or he breaks his ankle running at super high speeds through Lightning Country.



Sage MOde.  I doesn't know wat you'r talkin' about...


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

i really think he'll fight nagato and itachi now.to show off his new powers while giving us a great battle.
obviously EMS will have to appear soon after to face naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> God I can't wait to see this new look
> 
> First SM , then RM. This will just be sexier.



It'll be as sexy as a TurJDox. A Turk stuffed with a JD stuffed with a Dr. Cox.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> ...................GREATNESS



Poor Camorra probably went to bed thinking he won't see Naruto in a long time.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Still no Sasuke or Madara , meh . Sasuke's EMS is gona be hella impressive to match up with RM+SM .



that's gonna be the best moment in the whole manga
the rise of the black sun god 
sasuke


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

assuming he does combine them to gain a new mode and even more power, than yes sasuke EMS will have to be impressive to match that.
RM and on top of that natural enery and everything that comes with it.
truly haxed power.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

We'll get spoiler pics of RSM, hopefully...


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

I say this with as little bias or fanboyism in my heart as possible.

FUCK THE EMS.

Naruto hasn't had an enjoyable, legitimate battle in a long time.  Probably since his fight with the Six Paths.

And now Kishi has given him an enemy that is already dead, and Zetsu clones that aren't technically "living".  Which means Naruto can go to town and not hold back.  I want to see that.  Desperately.  It's been so long it's almost like a crack fiend shivering for his next fix.  I WANT TO SEE NARUTO FIGHT.

And nothing needs to get in the way of that.

I've said all I'm going to say on the subject.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought we already saw RM+SM. It's when Naruto met Nagato.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope Naruto gets someone to tell him about the Edo Tensei before he runs into them. Cause I don't see him figure out how to defeat them completely on his own. Well, unless the Edo Tensei can't keep it's mouth shut and tells Naruto himself how to defeat it.



mofokage said:


> I thought we already saw RM+SM. It's when Naruto met Nagato.



That wasn't RM+SM that was SM + Kyuubi eyes. Sure, both times the additional power came from the Kyuubi originally, but they are vastly different.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> I thought we already saw RM+SM. It's when Naruto met Nagato.



That was his Feral RSM.  This will be his fully (or close to it) mastered RSM.  

Worlds of difference.  I hope.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm guessing EMS will give Sasuke the ability to spam Mangekyō jutsu without the strain , much like Tobi can spam his Mangekyō jutsu.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I say this with as little bias or fanboyism in my heart as possible.
> 
> FUCK THE EMS.
> 
> ...



This plus I haven't fapped in a while and seeing him will do the trick 

Although Seeing EMS would be great as well


----------



## Alien (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> IS THIS REAL LIFE?



IS THIS JUST FANTASY?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm guessing EMS will give Sasuke the ability to spam Mangekyō jutsu without the strain , much like Tobi can spam his Mangekyō jutsu.



and especially susanoo will will give him a defence against naruto physical attacks.
but somehow i dont think EMS is the end of the road for sasuke.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm guessing EMS will give Sasuke the ability to spam Mangekyō jutsu without the strain , much like Tobi can spam his Mangekyō jutsu.



Yeah.  That's been the foremost theory regarding the EMS.

Unlimited (or nearly unlimited) Mangekyou jutsu usage + a new jutsu, probably space-time, specific to the EMS.  It MIGHT be Izanagi, but I can't help but feel that Sasuke is most likely going to get something different and unique to him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto is headed to the batlefeild?

no team 8, lee, neji..................


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto is headed to the batlefeild?
> 
> no team 8, lee, neji..................



Who cares, we get to see naruto's new powers in action.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

what about Killer-Bee then? is he going to he stay in HQ or follow Naruto?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Yeah.  That's been the foremost theory regarding the EMS.
> 
> Unlimited (or nearly unlimited) Mangekyou jutsu usage + a new jutsu, probably space-time, specific to the EMS.  It MIGHT be Izanagi, but I can't help but feel that Sasuke is most likely going to get something different and unique to him.



to use izanagi he needs senjuu power so i doubt that.izanami is also an option,than again it might need senjuu-uchiha combination as well so who knows.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Apr 13, 2011)

So...usually the last powerup is not weaker than the one that people displayed before. If Sasuke shows his EMS after Naruto showed his RSM, could this mean that EMS > RSM ?


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> So...usually the last powerup is not weaker than the one that people displayed before. If Sasuke shows his EMS after Naruto showed his RSM, could this mean that EMS > RSM ?



Could mean that they are relatively equal...


@Addy, We'll still see Kakashi's squad, again-I'm sure of it...


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

tsunade and raikage meet bloodline?
the bloodline edos?could it mean Nagato and Itachi?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 13, 2011)

more script added waiting for a translation

btw remember that sasuke has to be synchronized with the gedo mazu


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Who cares, we get to see naruto's new powers in action.



i care. i hoped to not see naruto at least until we see team 8, lee, and the hyuugas.

most likely, they will be treated like shino was in the pain arc, off panel


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> tsunade and raikage meet bloodline?
> the bloodline edos?could it mean Nagato and Itachi?


no. Bloodline edos are those fodders who fought Kakashi team.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> tsunade and raikage meet bloodline?
> the bloodline edos?could it mean Nagato and Itachi?



Maybe it is that unknown kumo-nin?


----------



## BraggZero (Apr 13, 2011)

_Shadows and lightning to stop before Tsunade, the team stopped Kekkai
Naruto is going ahead, there are Kekkai team.


Dolphin, I stopped properly
Naruto Gori押Shi
To imitate deer clan shadow from the shadow comes into the picture in my mind that everyone is fighting
Naruto heard the real meaning
All speak dolphin_


ALL SPEAK DOLPHIN, GUYS

OH SNAP-


----------



## handsock (Apr 13, 2011)

Thethiala said:


> _Shadows and lightning to stop before Tsunade, the team stopped Kekkai
> Naruto is going ahead, there are Kekkai team.
> 
> 
> ...



lol beat me to it, google translate ftl.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder whether Kishimoto will actually have Sasuke synch with GM, if only because his main bishi would lose his good looks (not that I can tell with the art style).  Either that, or an alternate method without the life force drain will come into play.

Edit: ALL SPEAK DOLPHIN has nothing on FLYING ZETSU BUKKAKE.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> tsunade and raikage meet bloodline?
> the bloodline edos?could it mean Nagato and Itachi?



Wow I hope it's truly them.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> Could mean that they are relatively equal...
> 
> 
> @Addy, We'll still see Kakashi's squad, again-I'm sure of it...



how much you want to bit that it already happened? 


i really gave the benefit of the dout after seeing the good treatment he gave choji's development and hoped the same would happen for other side characters i would have loved to see like hinata (as long as it isn't love shit ), shino, kiba, lee, hazashi+hahashi, hanabi, and yes even tenten.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Wow I hope it's truly them.



noes. itachi and nagato need to be for sasuke and naruto. not the fodder of useless boobs and dumbass.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Wow I hope it's truly them.


nope . It's these guys.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it bloodline or barrier? Kekkei vs. kekkai? A barrier team would make sense if they are trying to restrain Naruto.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> noes. itachi and nagato need to be for sasuke and naruto. not the fodder of useless boobs and dumbass.



which is why I want it, so people who say this can stfu


----------



## Siroichi (Apr 13, 2011)

Thethiala said:


> ALL SPEAK DOLPHIN, GUYS
> 
> OH SNAP-



Dolphin = IRUKA


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Is it bloodline or barrier? Kekkei vs. kekkai? A barrier team would make sense if they are trying to restrain Naruto.



What I was about to say. I think it's just a barrier team that's trying to keep Naruto from leaving.


----------



## auem (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> how much you want to bit that it already happened?
> 
> 
> i really gave the benefit of the dout after seeing the good treatment he gave choji's development and hoped the same would happen for other side characters i would have loved to see like hinata (as long as it isn't love shit ), shino, kiba, lee, hazashi+hahashi, hanabi, and yes even tenten.



i think kishi stopped showing team kakashi for some greater development regarding them...perhaps sasuke will face them after they beat seven swordsmen or naruto will join them...


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

There's no such thing as bloodline barrier.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Yeah.  That's been the foremost theory regarding the EMS.
> 
> Unlimited (or nearly unlimited) Mangekyou jutsu usage + a new jutsu, probably space-time, specific to the EMS.  It MIGHT be Izanagi, but I can't help but feel that Sasuke is most likely going to get something different and unique to him.



I think the space time jutsu is specific to just Tobi/Kakashi/Obito's eye. While most people wont agree that Tobi = Obito , you can't overlook the fact that Tobi has a shit load of Sharingan in storage and could have implanted Obito's other eye.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Naru is headed for the battlefield?FOR REALZ?!? And Rikodu-Sage Mode? 

Best.chapter.*eve* in a long-long time 


I hope he meets the Edo Jinchūriki


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Naru is headed for the battlefield?FOR REALZ?!? And Rikodu-Sage Mode?
> 
> Best.chapter.*eve* in a long-long time
> 
> ...



No, that won't be enough. He must face Itachi+Nagato to truly satisfy the fans me


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 13, 2011)

Thethiala said:


> ALL SPEAK DOLPHIN, GUYS
> 
> OH SNAP-


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 13, 2011)

Sasuke will get Rinne Mangekyo I'm convinced.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 13, 2011)

Where are you guys getting Rikudo Sage Mode from ??


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> no. Bloodline edos are those fodders who fought Kakashi team.



are you sure? 

so it's gonna be kakashi, tsunade, and A vs the bloodline team


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Where are you guys getting Rikudo Sage Mode from ??


from google trans.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah.

Naruto goes to the battlefield.

We can kiss goodbye all our hopes of good guys getting killed now.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> are you sure?
> 
> so it's gonna be kakashi, tsunade, and A vs the bloodline team


They probably retreated from Kakashi division. Don't forget Kakashi is on rampage mode now.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> No, that won't be enough. He must face Itachi+Nagato to truly satisfy the fans me



But i don't want Nagato and Itachi to die again so soon  I want them to wreck some shit up first!!


----------



## Marsala (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys, it's not bloodline (kekkei) but rather barrier (kekkai). There's a barrier team involved, probably ordered to restrain Naruto by A and Tsunade.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Guys, it's not bloodline (kekkei) but rather barrier (kekkai). There's a barrier team involved, probably ordered to restrain Naruto by A and Tsunade.


best explanation so far. We need to wait for a proper translation.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> which is why I want it, so people who say this can stfu





mofokage said:


> nope . It's these guys.



Judecious, you were saying?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 13, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah.
> 
> Naruto goes to the battlefield.
> 
> We can kiss goodbye all our hopes of good guys getting killed now.


The battlefield is _HUGE_. Naruto can't be everywhere.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!
> 
> 
> I love my fanfic.





My fanfic turned out to be not so fictional after all. 

Skirmish, skirmish, skirmish, psssh psssh psssh!


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

auem said:


> i think kishi stopped showing team kakashi for some greater development regarding them...perhaps sasuke will face them after they beat seven swordsmen or naruto will join them...



when naruto and sasuke come in the picture, it focuses on them.

so i hope they get development before they enter.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Guys, it's not bloodline (kekkei) but rather barrier (kekkai). There's a barrier team involved, probably ordered to restrain Naruto by A and Tsunade.



Unless they use TnJ on him, he is breaking through if he really has RSM. 

And if he can't, it'll be disappointing for the RSM's debut.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The battlefield is _HUGE_. Naruto can't be everywhere.



Lol you expect them to not complain?


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The battlefield is _HUGE_. Naruto can't be everywhere.



actually, if naruto comes in then the edos and zetsues wiill focus on fighting naruto to capture him. he is the goal of this war.

then again, this is madara. he willl  not order the zetsus or kabuto to do any of it. he will even fight him alone


----------



## Neomaster121 (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The battlefield is _HUGE_. Naruto can't be everywhere.



sage mode combined with Rikidou mode

Then kage bunshin all over the field


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The battlefield is _HUGE_. Naruto can't be everywhere.



Ahem......


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

folks what about choji? Is he raping everyone (including Kakuzu) in battlefield?


----------



## Marsala (Apr 13, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> sage mode combined with Rikidou mode
> 
> Then kage bunshin all over the field



Remember that it's too dangerous for Naruto to use KBs in RM.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> folks what about choji? Is he raping everyone (including Kakuzu) in battlefield?



Who knows?  He's probably still flying to his destination...


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> folks what about choji? Is he raping everyone (including Kakuzu) in battlefield?



yes. i bit he is smexing up evry girl too while killing every zetsu 

............... off panel ofcourse


----------



## Neomaster121 (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Remember that it's too dangerous for Naruto to use KBs in RM.



thats why i combined rm with sm

he can't use kage bunshin using either alone but together


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto goes thru with full force.
> He goes Sennin Mode and turns everything into dust.
> Naruto rush to the battlefield.
> 
> ...




Even if he just went SM...he went there faaaaaaast....


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 13, 2011)

The latest spoiler translation makes only mention of Sage Mode. And it seems he was able to enter it pretty fast. Where are people getting RMSM from?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Gaara already told him about upcoming war. Why is it so hard for him to realize?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 13, 2011)

where is the part with RSM ?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

So he doesn't leave yet?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

hmm yagami translated te RM part as he turned everything into ruble so maybe he used only SM.
we'll have to see.
anyway he got into it fast it seems.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> where is the part with RSM ?


Bablefish says so.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

ok yagami fixed it.

he does go RM!!!!!




> Naruto goes thru with full force.
> He goes Sennin Mode and then RS Mode.
> Naruto rush to the battlefield.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that Naruto's actions are going to get Killer Bee captured? I'm not saying Naruto is wrong for going to the battlefield, however he is being pretty rash. Ah, but that's his nature. Something he and Raikage have in common.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> The latest spoiler translation makes only mention of Sage Mode. And it seems he was able to enter it pretty fast. Where are people getting RMSM from?





Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> where is the part with RSM ?



I heard that was some nuance in the first spoiler that COULD'VE implied RSM...




Judecious said:


> So he doesn't leave yet?



Doesn't seem like...We'll see...


EDIT: 





vered said:


> ok yagami fixed it.
> 
> he does go RM!!!!!





Ah, never mind...


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 13, 2011)

The wording is somewhat unclear. It is not perfectly clear from the wording whether he combines them or not.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> ok yagami fixed it.
> 
> he does go RM!!!!!



I didn't realized that "ChiriNaru" is what japanese call RS Mode.


----------



## Cianca (Apr 13, 2011)

i think is a misunderstanding, Rikudou is a Sage so he use the (Rikudou Sage) Mode not the Sage Mode combined

my opinion


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I didn't realized that "ChiriNaru" is what japanese call RS Mode.



Does he combine the two modes?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto can sense stuff from a shadow? What else can he do in SM/RM that we dont know yet. Atleast iruka told him the truth and not some bs.
finally some fun starts next week.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> The wording is somewhat unclear. It is not perfectly clear from the wording whether he combines them or not.



we really cant trust ohana words either way .
only the script.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

seems like ohana is asking about Bee friend motoi.
i think she is writing the script .


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> we really cant trust ohana words either way .
> only the script.



^Something about Bee, eh?


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

I though that RSM would be his trump card in the match with Sasuke. Why to show it so soon?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like ohana is asking about Bee friend motoi.
> i think she is writing the script .



yeah someone just writh this after her post
she forgot bee's friend name xD


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

So, it was about barrier after all...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like ohana is asking about Bee friend motoi.
> i think she is writing the script .



She asks about Motoi's name, yes.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> I though that RSM would be his trump card in the match with Sasuke. Why to show it so soon?



I'm almost certain right now that his trump card will be his fist...


...Seriously, though...Kazuma vs Ryuho style...


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> I though that RSM would be his trump card in the match with Sasuke. Why to show it so soon?


Why show Edo Tensei in part 1 if it's the strongest jutsu in the world now?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Naruto can sense stuff from a shadow? What else can he do in SM/RM that we dont know yet. Atleast iruka told him the truth and not some bs.
> finally some fun starts next week.



Naruto most likely sensed the emotions of the Nara clan member through his shadow bind technique. Kinda like some sort of empathic telepathy.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Naruto's actions are going to get Killer Bee captured? I'm not saying Naruto is wrong for going to the battlefield, however he is being pretty rash. Ah, but that's his nature. Something he and Raikage have in common.



Its true this can happen but come on they should have been more upfront with naruto. Naruto doesnt trust them especially after the sakura debacle. Besides bee was rash himself making everyone in his village think he was dead.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Its true this can happen but come on they should have been more upfront with naruto. Naruto doesnt trust them especially after the sakura debacle. Besides bee was rash himself making everyone in his village think he was dead.



Don't get the wrong idea here, I'm not judging Naruto. Simply theorizing that Naruto's actions may lead to himself or Bee getting captured. This outcome was obvious to me from the start, only Bee and Naruto will be able to deal with the Edo Jinchuuriki. And if those guys can fully transform, then Bee will have his hands full.


----------



## Alien (Apr 13, 2011)

_chilli mode_

wtf


----------



## Naruko (Apr 13, 2011)

Some reference to his mum the "Habanero" ? All I can think of


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> _chilli mode_
> 
> wtf



That's what japanese call MS mode.

Or maybe he becomes all red with steam everywhere, like Kaioken or something.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 13, 2011)

So Naruto has eclipsed Sausegay again in power...

he gonna perma pawn every Undead Ninja on that battle Field 1st Hokage or not they in for an ass whoppin...


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> _chilli mode_
> 
> wtf



What-Chilli Willy, after that bird drawing?


----------



## Trent (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> folks what about choji? Is he raping everyone (including Kakuzu) in battlefield?



I'd say he is now assisting Kakashi in his _*off panel *_"rampage". 



mofokage said:


> Gaara already told him about upcoming war. Why is it so hard for him to realize?



Well...we are talking about a guy who thought counting animals and checking out armadillos penises was an actual shinobi mission of importance. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto goes thru with full force.
> *He goes Sennin Mode and then RS Mode.*
> Naruto rush to the battlefield.



So he can apparently combine the 2 modes _already_? 

 I find that weird, I mean pure RS mode wasn't even displayed properly, it's a bit early to de facto have attained his _next_ power up immediately.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

Chili = Chichi

It's the sound that he makes when he's in RM.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

I swear I'll cream my pants if Naruto actually does combine Sage Mode and Rikudou Mode.


----------



## Alien (Apr 13, 2011)

Chili mode would be a perfect counter to someone with a doujutsu

Getting shit like that in your eyes hurts 

I speak from experience


----------



## slickcat (Apr 13, 2011)

plz dont go to the battlefield without a change of jumpsuit. on another note i dont think he fused both powers he prbly transformed simultaneously


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

Though I am really glad we get to follow Naruto as he finds out about the war, I hope that's not all that happens in seventeen pages.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Though I am really glad we get to follow Naruto as he finds out about the war, I hope that's not all that happens in seventeen pages.


rest of the chapter probably consist of chouji pwning fodder Edo-Zetsu army.


----------



## Trent (Apr 13, 2011)

takL said:


> As (one from?) the Shika clan does kagemane, *the image of people fighting comes into Naruto's head.*



I don't know why but I _hate _the random sensing powers Naruto is getting.

I disliked the sage mode's "feeling the entire village's life force" thing, facepalmed at the "feeling the hate" thing with Kisame and now Naruto has fucking _visions_?? 

I'd rather just have him staying a pure fighter and becoming a increasingly powerful one but all that random sensing nonsense would never have been brought up.

I dunno, it doesn't fit with Naruto's character design and skill set at all IMO.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> rest of the chapter probably consist of chouji pwning fodder Edo-Zetsu army.



As I see things the chapter is pretty much filled. First we have Naruto facing Iruka and finding out about the war, then we have Ei and Tsunade moving to stop Naruto, but that barrier team, one of whose members is Motoi, faces him before and I assume Naruto uses SM/RM to tear down whatever barrier they try to imprison him with. 



Trent said:


> I don't know why but I _hate _the random sensing powers Naruto is getting.
> 
> I disliked the sage mode's "feeling the force" thing, facepalmed at the "feeling the hate" thing with Kisame and now Naruto has fucking _visions_??
> 
> ...



I disagree. One of Naruto's greatest strengths has always been his ability to emphasize with others. He doesn't analyze their behaviour, but he has an instinctual grasp on what goes on in anothers heart. And he has always been rather sensitive to chakra. Of course without SM/RM he wasn't on the level of a sensor, but it is somewhat of a plausable expansion of his skills. Naruto won't ever be a shinobi who follows logic and reasoning, he'll always go by feelings and instinct and being a sensor does fit that.


----------



## BraggZero (Apr 13, 2011)

Trent said:


> I don't know why but I _hate _the random sensing powers Naruto is getting.


It's probably related to how he'll beat Madara.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I disagree. One of Naruto's greatest strengths has always been his ability to emphasize with others. He doesn't analyze their behaviour, but he has an instinctual grasp on what goes on in anothers heart. And he has always been rather sensitive to chakra. Of course without SM/RM he wasn't on the level of a sensor, but it is somewhat of a plausable expansion of his skills. Naruto won't ever be a shinobi who follows logic and reasoning, he'll always go by feelings and instinct and being a sensor does fit that.



This man speaks the truth... once again.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

Trent said:


> and now Naruto has fucking _visions_??



Maybe it's the result of combining SM and RM mode's sensing powers?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 13, 2011)

Remember to add Basil and Tyme to Sage before Mixing.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Maybe it's the result of combining SM and RM mode's sensing powers?


no. It's telepathic communication. It was first used by Shikaku and Ino-Chiko-Cho during battle with Kin-Gin bros.


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

It was first used by Pain. Anyway this isnt it i think.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

script is out.seems naruto gets pass the berriers and all the other stuff they throw at him.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Shino's dad: Kyubi's chakra is too strong. 

Fail.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

sems like kagemane,and the bugs cant stop naruto nor anything else they throw at him.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

I told you Raikage would intefere.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

also Nagato appears in a flashback so it seems!!.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> also Nagato appears !!.







> in a flashback so it seems



DO'H


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

it's recap of old flashback.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto vs kabuto, naruto vs itachi and nagato and naruto vs jins. One of these fights must happen.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

Did Naruto pull a Sasuke and lose his forehead protector?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

A crappy summary

First they try to keep lying to him and Naruto doesn't believe them he tries to force himself past them with SM and there is a short scuffle until Naruto is caught within kagemane. 
I think Naruto somehow senses everyone's struggle, we get flashes of kakashi, Sakura, Shikamaru fighting Kakuzu, White Zetsu, Naruto even senses that Anko's power within the Edos. 
Then Iruka decides to tell Naruto the truth about the war against everyone's wishes and as was to be expected Naruto doesn't want to put up with being protected while his comerades fight. 
Flashback to Nagato's death where he entrusted Naruto with his hope for peace and another flashback to the very beginning when Iruka said in his fight with Mizuki how Naruto wasn't the Kyuubi but a member of Konoha and one of Iruka's students. 
And then Naruto goes RM and breaks free of Kagemane and runs off. However Iruka somehow managed to put a letter on Naruto in which he tells Naruto about the strategy of the alliance I presume and where the battlefields are and such. It ends with the obvious entreaty for Naruto to come back alive.
Next chapter "Negotiation"

Edit: There's something about madara at the end, while Naruto runs to the battlefield Madara is enacting his secret plan or something like that.


----------



## calimike (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> *also if im not mistaken its not just SM.
> its actually SM with RM
> aka: RSM*



O Lord Praise God Of Shinobi and Realm!  Please give us some pics


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> sems like kagemane,and the bugs cant stop naruto nor anything else they throw at him.



Hehe, They shouldn't take Naruto very lightly anymore.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

seems liie Nauto is rushing towards battlefield with map in his mouth


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

Yayy sakura action!!!! Did I see Tenten's name? Lol


----------



## Lovely (Apr 13, 2011)

Knew this was going to happen. Isn't it rather a cliche?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto's hair has reached a new spikyness level. XD

I'm glad Naruto kept his konoha forehead protector the "shinobi" one wouldn't fit him.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 13, 2011)

Guess this means Sasuke's coming out soon, too. I admit, this is sooner than I expected. I figured Kishi would give a few more minor characters time to shine.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto arrives so that brightens the manga up. Since Naruto has a map of the battles he'll probably arrive at the one who needs the most help. I wonder which team is getting raped the most. 

Now we just need Sasuke so it'll truly be as good as it can be. Should be fairly soon. Good chapter.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Guess this means Sasuke's coming out soon, too. I admit, this is sooner than I expected. I figured Kishi would give a few more minor characters time to shine.


from japan? translate the spoiler dammit.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm afraid sh!t just got real.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> seems liie Nauto is rushing towards battlefield with map in his mouth



I'm not sure, but I think Naruto's headband was knocked off somehow and Iruka returns it to him along with details about the Shinobi Alliance's strategy and troop deployment.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

preview is good. Naruto is going to fight Madara soon.


----------



## gaiver (Apr 13, 2011)

hell yeah madara is coming out? about time!
this chapter sounds good too.. stoked


----------



## Cianca (Apr 13, 2011)

EPIC EPIC EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't know if the eyes are marked in black because of sage mode, but his hair is not  normal!! and he is not as normal yellow chilli rikudou mode


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> After Iruka tells him everything he goes Rikudō mode and wants to head off to the war. Then he finds a letter by Iruka in his forehead protector
> The chapter ends with "Overflowing with courage, Naruto heads off to the battlefield!!"
> 
> *The preview for the next chapter is "Madara makes an unexpected move by himself. Next issue: 'Negotiations' ".*



*Squeels*


----------



## Trent (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara in the next chapter??? _*Fuck yeah!!!*_


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Madara in the next chapter??? Fuck yeah!!!


preview is not relaiable.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

iruka is the best! he gave naruto info as well.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

So... where, exactly, has Naruto headed? To Kakashi and Sakura?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> So... where, exactly, has Naruto headed? To Kakashi and Sakura?


To Nagato and Itachi. lol


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

lol Kimmi solo'ing the Mifune's division


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> So... where, exactly, has Naruto headed? To Kakashi and Sakura?



kabuto, to stop the edos completely.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> Shino's dad: Kyubi's chakra is too strong.
> 
> Fail.



Not for Sasuke....

i can't wait to see Sasuke kicks Naruto's ass again....and extract the kuuybi's chakra from Naruto


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

mayumi said:


> kabuto, to stop the edos completely.



Oh. And he can actually find him, too!


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Not for Sasuke....
> 
> i can't wait to see Sasuke kicks Naruto's ass again....


no i mean shino's dad failed fucking hard.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

nice SM panels.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoilers made it sound like we get a combination of SM and RM, but pictures disappoint


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto looks so fucking badass, even while not in sage mode - I'm talking about the picture with the letter in his mouth.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



vered said:


> nice SM panels.



Yeah but i want to see Rm pics


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto vs Kabuto.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Imagine everyone fighting the edos and then suddenly the edo's start retreating to Kabutos spot, and everyone will be following the edo's and eventually arriving at Naruto's and Kabuto battlefield.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the chapter.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto looks so fucking badass, even while not in sage mode - I'm talking about the picture with the letter in his mouth.



It's reminiscent of the pictures of naruto with a kunai / scroll in his mouth. The sort of stuff we've only really seen on the covers.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto only can help alliance shinobi to find Kabuto. There's no point for Naruto to kill Kabuto himself since Edos won't dissapear even if user is killed.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto will be stopped either by Itachi or Nagato...hmm, fuk that I just wanna see Madara  Who is he gonna make negotiations with? The guy declares war on everyone and now he wants to make negotiations?  the dude is funny


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto will be stopped either by Itachi or Nagato...hmm, fuk that I just wanna see Madara Who is he gonna make negotiations with? The guy declares war on everyone and now he wants to make negotiations? the dude is funny


probably he wants to make negaitiations with Daimes'?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> So... where, exactly, has Naruto headed? To Kakashi and Sakura?



He will create 100.000 clones and literally solo the war


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks like Shikamaru and Ino could have joined in the battle against Kakuzu, and Sakura is healing the injured.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont think Naruto will solo the war, he will only have one big fight I guess.

Either Nagato and Itachi or the 7 Jinchurikis.

Maybe with Bees help also.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Naruto will be stopped either by Itachi or Nagato...hmm, fuk that I just wanna see Madara  Who is he gonna make negotiations with? The guy declares war on everyone and now he wants to make negotiations?  the dude is funny



probably it has somthing with his plan and zetsu part.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow.

Naruto actually had the sheer nerve to have the look of "fuck the training, I'm going out NOW"?

And by the looks of it, Iruka had enough sense to not try to stop him.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

> Akimichi guys : Right ! *they're appear right in front of Naruto*
> 
> Sage Naruto attack the Akimichi guys. Both Akimichi are seen flying outside the Waterfall of truth with Naruto jumping outside.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> He will create 100.000 clones and literally solo the war



He _could_.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 13, 2011)

So... Naruto gets a letter?  

Riveting. RSM better look good.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto pawned the 2 akamichis in SM lol.


----------



## lathia (Apr 13, 2011)

About time Kishi.

Now make Sasuke appear and get this story done with already!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Not for Sasuke....
> 
> i can't wait to see Sasuke kicks Naruto's ass again....and extract the kuuybi's chakra from Naruto



Not going to happen.


----------



## Tengu (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad to see that Naruto will still be using SM.


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 13, 2011)

finally!!!!!!


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

lathia said:


> About time Kishi.
> 
> Now make Sasuke appear and get this story done with already!



Why everyone seems to want this manga to end quickly?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Not for Sasuke....
> 
> i can't wait to see Sasuke kicks Naruto's ass again....and extract the kuuybi's chakra from Naruto



Loool keep dreaming


----------



## calimike (Apr 13, 2011)

I predict...
1. Naruto bow down to Madara and war is over. 
2. He will join Madara's new group. He betray Konoha and Alliance. 
3. I'm sure he play double agent like Itachi. He will turn on Madara.
4. Madara vs Naruto


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 13, 2011)

The guy who did the Shadow jutsu screwed up big time.
They don't know how well the new intel abilities of Naruto are so anything used against him, Naruto will be able to identify all the past refelections of such move.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara making negotiations? Wha-? Well if that's true then I guess he's going to visit A and Tsunade.

Also, how did Naruto go SM so fast? Jiraiya needed like 2 mins, but Naruto can do it in a sec or ..?


----------



## Mephissto (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Madara making negotiations? Wha-? Well if that's true then I guess he's going to visit A and Tsunade.
> 
> Also, how did Naruto go SM so fast? Jiraiya needed like 2 mins, but Naruto can do it in a sec or ..?



Naruto could always do it in a couple of secs.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto pawned the 2 akamichis in SM lol.



Wow, I bet no even Choji's Butterfly mode can beat Naruto in SM and RM.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Madara making negotiations? Wha-? Well if that's true then I guess he's going to visit A and Tsunade.
> 
> Also, how did Naruto go SM so fast? Jiraiya needed like 2 mins, but Naruto can do it in a sec or ..?



he has greater abbility with SM .also if i remember correct he did say he wanted to practice on prolonging the SM.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

If Naruto is out this quickly, I'm thinking, he's gonna get extracted before the war is over. 

Hope he at least kicks Sasuke's ass before that.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Madara making negotiations? Wha-? Well if that's true then I guess he's going to visit A and Tsunade.
> 
> Also, how did Naruto go SM so fast? Jiraiya needed like 2 mins, but Naruto can do it in a sec or ..?



Maybe it's part of the whole surpassing Jiraiya thing.

Also, didn't he enter SM really fast at the end of the fight with Pain?


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wow, I bet *no* even Choji's Butterfly mode can beat Naruto in SM and RM.



lol That's Funny...


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

> Wow, I bet no even Choji's Butterfly mode can beat Naruto in SM and RM.


Dehyped in one chapter lol.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

seems like Nagato words have a lasting effect on naruto.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

Mephissto said:


> Naruto could always do it in a couple of secs.


Then I don't understand why the clones were even needed... but okay.



vered said:


> he has greater abbility with SM .also if i remember correct he did say he wanted to practice on prolonging the SM.


Yeah, he did say that, but I don't think he had the time for that really. Unless he trained on the ship to the island.



Cavemopedjebus said:


> Maybe it's part of the whole surpassing Jiraiya thing.
> 
> Also, didn't he enter SM really fast at the end of the fight with Pain?


Hmm... I don't recall. Still, if he can do it that quick, then I don't see why he bothered with the clones...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Madara making negotiations? Wha-? Well if that's true then I guess he's going to visit A and Tsunade.
> 
> Also, how did Naruto go SM so fast? Jiraiya needed like 2 mins, but Naruto can do it in a sec or ..?



I bet Naruto is going to visit Raikage and Tsunade, first then I hope Tsunade gives him a Chunin Vest or something to give him during the battlefield. Its likely A's Secretary will transport Naruto to the battlefield.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks God, finally Naruto's training is over.
Time to move to Madara and Sasuke Kishi!


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Chouji doesn't even appear in this chapter so why bashing him again?


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 13, 2011)

Negotiations may involve the daimyo.  The Water Lord expressed qualms over handing over so much power to the ninja...


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto pawned the 2 akamichis in SM lol.



DAMN, I really and truly didn't expect for Naruto to do that to his fellow "trustworthy" Konoha shinobi!  Seriously though, I really didn't think that Naruto would enter the war this quickly. Especially since there are many other fights that we haven't seen yet. Look like things are FINALLY starting to move along, can't wait for next week.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

So much for people reckoning Naruto would not fight against fellow leaf Nin

Kind of funny how quickly Naruto stomped the fatty clan makes me wonder how quickly he would stomp Chouji in butterfly mode 

I hope we get reaction from A and Tsunade now Naruto has declared he is entering the war to stop it himself especially as A was adamant Naruto was not entering it will he go out personally to stop Naruto that could be an interesting fight.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, Naruto is on the move.. that's good.

But before he truly enters the battle he must run over Snake Way, which takes about 30 chapters.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

> _Naruto : What the hell is going on ?
> 
> Iruka : This is war. We're under attack from Madara's forces.
> 
> ...



So it looks like I was right:

NARUTO COMPLETELY FORGOT WHAT GAARA TOLD HIM :rofl



Or maybe it's just a huge plot hole/retcon by Kishimoto


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So it looks like I was right:
> 
> NARUTO COMPLETELY FORGOT WHAT GAARA TOLD HIM :rofl
> 
> ...



I think he remembers but he still can't understand why they would lie to him about it. Anyway I love this quote right here -



> Naruto : I'm going to finish this whole war myself. All this pain and sadness are mine to bear.
> It's my duty !


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> So much for people reckoning Naruto would not fight against fellow leaf Nin
> 
> Kind of funny how quickly Naruto stomped the fatty clan makes me wonder how quickly he would stomp Chouji in butterfly mode
> 
> I hope we get reaction from A and Tsunade now Naruto has declared he is entering the war to stop it himself especially as A was adamant Naruto was not entering it will he go out personally to stop Naruto that could be an interesting fight.



naruto is a traitor threads cominng to your telegrams soon enough


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 13, 2011)

This is all I want to see in this war...

-Naruto vs Nagato and itachi
-Sasuke EMS
-Kabuto vs Sasuke
-Itachi´s gift to naruto
-Hinata her father and her sister
-1 or 2 kage battle


----------



## Selva (Apr 13, 2011)

Fuck yeah. I'm so happy Naruto wasn't TnJ-ed into staying on the island


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

well here goes iruka weak attempt.......


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto : I told you I'm strong now. You can't keep me restrained with a barrier of that level.



Oh my


----------



## Neomaster121 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Oh my



my thoughts exactly


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto : I told you I'm strong now. You can't keep me restrained with a barrier of that level.



if naruto truly said that 

your puny barrier is below me bitches


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> my thoughts exactly



mine as well. It's a badass line. Especially for Naruto.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 13, 2011)

god level naruto to battle ,love sennin mode hope he keeps using both powers interchangeably , but damn that outfit takes a piss at his powers ,want sennin garment back


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Apr 13, 2011)

Is Naruto now able to jump into Sennin mode that easily?


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Is Naruto now able to jump into Sennin mode that easily?



Looks like it.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Then I don't understand why the clones were even needed... but okay.
> 
> Hmm... I don't recall. Still, if he can do it that quick, then I don't see why he bothered with the clones...



The clones are needed as Batteries for SM. Since the Kyuubi restricts Naruto from using Ma and Pa to maintain SM indefinitely, the maximum amount of time Naruto (or any Sennin) could maintain SM on their own is 5 minutes. After that, they need to stop and reaquire Natural energy, which is impossible to do on a battlefield. 

This shit was explained, B. Thats the reason Naruto can only use 2 clones when he uses SM- Any more and he disrupts the concentration of the other two clones.



JihaD


----------



## Saunion (Apr 13, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Is Naruto now able to jump into Sennin mode that easily?



He's always been able to activate SM fast, and it was the perfect situation for him: a few people talking to him and not attacking him. He had all the time in the world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto charging to war being his old cocky self?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

mayumi said:


> naruto is a traitor threads cominng to your telegrams soon enough



More than likely even though I don't personally see it like that the main haters will be probably fans of side characters like Lee, Neji etc



Selva said:


> Fuck yeah. I'm so happy Naruto wasn't TnJ-ed into staying on the island



I think it was kind of obvious he would not be it would be OOC for Naruto after hearing about the war to abandon his friends to return to training


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope Iruka took the time to explain the Edo Tensei to Naruto in that letter, so Naruto knows what to do when he fights them.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> The clones are needed as Batteries for SM. Since the Kyuubi restricts Naruto from using Ma and Pa to maintain SM indefinitely, the maximum amount of time Naruto (or any Sennin) could maintain SM on their own is 5 minutes. After that, they need to stop and reaquire Natural energy, which is impossible to do on a battlefield.
> 
> This shit was explained, B. Thats the reason Naruto can only use 2 clones when he uses SM- Any more and he disrupts the concentration of the other two clones.
> 
> ...



This shit was explained, but Naruto can apparently go SM within a second or two, which makes the "cannot be done in battle"-argument moot. Especially if it frees up 3 clones.... But whatever... it's a manga.


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So it looks like I was right:
> 
> NARUTO COMPLETELY FORGOT WHAT GAARA TOLD HIM :rofl
> 
> ...



No, as I understand it, Naruto _knows_ there will be a war, but he was lead to believe that when it _finally_ happens, he will, naturally, be a part of it.

So no wonder he is pissed that they started the war behind his back, those spoilsports 

I, for one, hope massive pwnage ensues. Also, SM+RM plz.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto's Sage Mode vanish.
> 
> bablabla...
> 
> Naruto goes RS Mode.




So, no RM and SM combined this chapter. Good.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> No, as I understand it, Naruto _knows_ there will be a war, but he was lead to believe that when it _finally_ happens, he will, naturally, be a part of it.
> 
> So no wonder he is pissed that they started the war behind his back, those spoilsports
> 
> I, for one, hope massive pwnage ensues. Also, SM+RM plz.



But Naruto doesn't say "is the war already started!?!?!!!11" that's why I assume he didn't know/remember NOTHING at all about the war


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Faustus said:


> So, no RM and SM combined this chapter. Good.



yea.which means it will be reserved for later on.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> well here goes iruka weak attempt.......



But if he'd written a letter for him, he probably wasn't trying that hard. 

Or, at least, he knew he'd fail so he decided to at least not send him off blind.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> yea.which means it will be reserved for later on.



In any case it would be too soon atm. This should be one of the biggest and final power-ups for him.


----------



## Opuni (Apr 13, 2011)

it's shocking to think they could actually take on naruto lol


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Opuni said:


> it's shocking to think they could actually take on naruto lol



I figure they knew Naruto wouldn't attack them with anything close to killing intent. That's why they thought they might have a chance.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 13, 2011)

Is Garuto back?


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

Opuni said:


> it's shocking to think they could actually take on naruto lol



I think they counted on him being stupid enough to believe their lies.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn it, Kakuzu is about to get pwned. He's fighting like 5 people, not including the mask that are fluttering about.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> yea.which means it will be reserved for later on.



...or it just doesn't happen. 




Anyway, Killer B and Naruto are split up now. So I guess no Jinchuuriki tag team. I guess Killer B will be held away from battle still. I wonder who'll fight him now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Is Naruto now able to jump into Sennin mode that easily?



There is no reason to think that he bypassed the motionless process.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 13, 2011)

ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWA!!!!!! Naruto is back. 

lol naruto wants to fight everyone?

put his against the edo kages.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto straight up shunned the Barrier team. I swear this is about to get crazy. Some people are about to end up being destroyed when he hits the battlefield. I wonder who'll end up in his way first. 

I can't believe they'd thought they'd stop him, sad.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

I think they are just carrying out their duties and roles as assigned to them. Yes Naruto is powerful hax but the main aim is to protect him and Bee from being taken by Madara, isn't it? They are just trying to do their jobs, whether fodder or not.

Anyway this may be setting up nicely for a Bee battle, and perhaps fatal consequence as well, if he rushes afte Naruto to help him wherever he's rushing off to


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Kakuzu vs. Darui, Kotetsu and Izumo, Team 10: Shikamaru, Chouji and Ino, and Tenten was seen near his Lighting Mask.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2011)

I can imagine Naruto taking out thousands of Zetsu with his RS and his Bijuu Chakra ball.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder which battlefield Naruto will go to first. It should be either the battle at the beach or Gaara's sandlot unless he gets stopped by wandering zombies before he gets there, which shouldn't happen since both Madara and Zetsu are busy otherwise and they are the ones who might notice Naruto moving. Probably the sandlot since there is a kage who is still without an opponent and the battle at the beach is about done.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 13, 2011)

If Naruto could be like this all the time...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto will show up to the war. He has to fight Nagato again. Nagato will question whether he made the right decision in letting Naruto seek for peace.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't believe that's the full script. We'll have to wait until next week to receive another glimpse of the war. I was hoping for a new summon or two. 

God I'm lame.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> ...or it just doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Bee falling to treachery? Next chapter supposedly is called negotiation, how about Madara negotiating with one or all the daimyos to betray the alliance? We know those guys aren't up to any good and perhaps they do have teeth hidden somewhere strong enough to take Bee atleast when he's caught off guard.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder which battlefield Naruto will go to first. It should be either the battle at the beach or Gaara's sandlot unless he gets stopped by wandering zombies before he gets there, which shouldn't happen since both Madara and Zetsu are busy otherwise and they are the ones who might notice Naruto moving. Probably the sandlot since there is a kage who is still without an opponent and the battle at the beach is about done.



The Beach is probably the closest, right?

I hope Madara goes directly for Bee, now that he is alone and needs to be sealed first anyway.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 13, 2011)

Guh, horrible chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> How about Bee falling to treachery? *Next chapter supposedly is called negotiation, how about Madara negotiating with one or all the daimyos to betray the alliance? We know those guys aren't up to any good and perhaps they do have teeth hidden somewhere strong enough to take Bee atleast when he's caught off guard.*



I think its more like Madara focused and get to Sasuke and tell him to get ready for the battlefield, due of the Alliance winning.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

This looks like an awesome chapter now we have the full script Naruto is in badass mode hopefully next chapter we get a reaction from the Kage's about Naruto entering the war it would be kind of awesome if A and Tsunade went and faced off against Naruto because I can't see either tolerating Naruto going onto the battlefield


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Beach is probably the closest, right?
> 
> I hope Madara goes directly for Bee, now that he is alone and needs to be sealed first anyway.



I was thinking the same but can Madara take on Bee and possibly over 20 guards on the island at his state? I understand he has the Rinnegan but that doesn't make him invincible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2011)

unless naruto can fly how is he getting off the island?

toad summon?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I was thinking the same but can Madara take on Bee and possibly over 20 guards on the island at his state? I understand he has the Rinnegan but that doesn't make him invincible.



oh really?
we shall see about that


----------



## DiScO (Apr 13, 2011)

@ the people who thought Naruto would just cry

*Badass Naruto is Badass *


----------



## Kraken (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder which battlefield Naruto will go to first. It should be either the battle at the beach or Gaara's sandlot unless he gets stopped by wandering zombies before he gets there, which shouldn't happen since both Madara and Zetsu are busy otherwise and they are the ones who might notice Naruto moving. Probably the sandlot since there is a kage who is still without an opponent and the battle at the beach is about done.


Unless he is stopped by the jinchuuriki, he will head to the beach. It's the closest and the last place he sensed Kinkaku and Ginkaku's chakra. He can also get info from his buddies. 

Oh god. Hinata might be there to if Kishi is setting up the Hyuuga fight. Naruto can ignore her again.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> unless naruto can fly how is he getting off the island?
> 
> toad summon?



If I remember correctly, the island was parked right next to the mainland. He could easily make a KB chain or just super jump across gap between the island and the mainland.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Beach is probably the closest, right?
> 
> I hope Madara goes directly for Bee, now that he is alone and needs to be sealed first anyway.



The beach and Gaara's sandlot are about the same distance from turtle island. The battlefields are mostly along the border of Frost and Lightning.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaaaaaaah! Naruto going SM, beating the shit out of some fat dudes, going RM beating the shit out of that bug dude and Iruka's barrier and rushing into battlefield with Iruka's note and newfound courage...! This is easily the best chapter in a long time 

Also "Next : Madara makes an unexpected move [ Negotiation ]"
o_OOOOOO do want


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Beach is probably the closest, right?
> 
> I hope Madara goes directly for Bee, now that he is alone and needs to be sealed first anyway.



I'm thinking he's headed for the beach since that's where he sensed Kinkaku from. And if he does go there, I'm having a pretty funny feeling that he'll troll Kakuzu all over again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I was thinking the same but can Madara take on Bee and possibly over 20 guards on the island at his state? I understand he has the Rinnegan but that doesn't make him invincible.



*Defensive Powers*:

Sharingan: Intangibility (5 minutes at a time)
Sharingan: Unnamed Space/Time Teleportation Technique
Sharingan: Izanagi (10 minutes of invulnerability) 
Rinnegan: Shinra Tensei
Rinnegan: Sealing Technique, Absorption Seal
Rinnegan: Hell Realm - King Enma (Possibly heal himself, like Nagato healed Pain)

*Offensive Powers*:

Sharingan: Genjutsu
Sharingan: Mangekyou - Tsukyomi or Amaterasu (Possibly?)
Rinnegan: Asura Realm - Multiple Attack Jutsu
Rinnegan: Shinra Tensei/Banshou Tenin/Chibaku Tensei
Rinnegan: Summoning Technique
Rinnegan: Human Realm - Unnamed Mind-Read-Soul-Stealing-Technique
Rinengan: Hell Realm - Interrogation Technique

Add that to any other techniques he might know. During Deidara's battle with Sasuke, he performed a Doton Technique, and possibly a Lighting Technique during his introduction as Madara - so we know he can perform elemental ninjutsu.

Furthermore, he possess both Uchiha and Senju powers, the Rinnegan, and therefore can utilize any jutsu, potentially.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> unless naruto can fly how is he getting off the island?
> 
> toad summon?



The island is right next to the mainland. From when ninja's water-walking ability is out of Naruto's arsenal?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> unless naruto can fly how is he getting off the island?
> 
> toad summon?



Running on the water ?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Defensive Powers*:
> 
> Sharingan: Intangibility (5 minutes at a time)
> Sharingan: Unnamed Space/Time Teleportation Technique
> ...


Are you sure he used a doton in Deidara's battle or was it just him using his intangibility ability intelligently?


----------



## fake (Apr 13, 2011)

What about his training to create a bijju ball?
how can he fight in RM mode when he cant use rasengan cant use his clones only thing he can utilize is kyubi claws and raw strength.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Are you sure he used a doton in Deidara's battle or was it just him using his intangibility ability intelligently?



A Doton Technique: [1]


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think its more like Madara focused and get to Sasuke and tell him to get ready for the battlefield, due of the Alliance winning.



Nah, Sasuke doesn't give a damn about those battles. He won't move because Madara's plan isn't going well. Besides who says that the battles aren't progressing like Madara wants them to? I doubt he expected the Edo Tensei to win the fight for him. 



stockholmsyndrome said:


> This looks like an awesome chapter now we have the full script Naruto is in badass mode hopefully next chapter we get a reaction from the Kage's about Naruto entering the war it would be kind of awesome if A and Tsunade went and faced off against Naruto because I can't see either tolerating Naruto going onto the battlefield


Well, I doubt Tsunade would put up more than token resistence. She wanted Naruto on the battlefield in the first place and acceeded only because the majority of the kages decided against it. She might decide that if they want to keep Naruto on the island they should do it themselves. And the Raikage can't just leave the HQ so easily. He's the supreme commander afterall.



Kraken said:


> Unless he is stopped by the jinchuuriki, he will head to the beach. It's the closest and the last place he sensed Kinkaku and Ginkaku's chakra. He can also get info from his buddies.
> 
> Oh god. Hinata might be there to if Kishi is setting up the Hyuuga fight. Naruto can ignore her again.



As I said above it's pretty much the same distance to the beach as it is to Gaara's sandlot. Perhaps the sandlot is even closer by now as Gaara's division is slowly retreating.

And I doubt he has Kinkaku's position pinpointed. Besides the battle at the beach will soon be over anyway. Naruto wouldn't be needed there.


----------



## zapman (Apr 13, 2011)

sweet sounds like an awesome chapter


----------



## fake (Apr 13, 2011)

Well as story is progressing now i am guessing naruto might encounter Itachi and Nagato on his way and they might fight him and tech him something in between that fight, there is no other way around it since naruto cant utilize his RM mode at this stage.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah, Sasuke doesn't give a damn about those battles. He won't move because Madara's plan isn't going well. Besides who says that the battles aren't progressing like Madara wants them to? I doubt he expected the Edo Tensei to win the fight for him.



But with Naruto now entering the battle, Black Zetsu will inform Madara about it and have Sasuke go and hunt Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> But with Naruto now entering the battle, Black Zetsu will inform Madara about it and have Sasuke go and hunt Naruto.



Zetsu is busy right now and Naruto entering the war won't make Sasuke's eyes adapt any sooner. As impatient as Sasuke is he wouldn't wait a second longer than necessary anyways.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 13, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Apr 13, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> If I remember correctly, the island was parked right next to the mainland. He could easily make a KB chain or just super jump across gap between the island and the mainland.



Hell, I'm pretty sure Ninjas can walk on water anyhow.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> Hell, I'm pretty sure Ninjas can walk on water anyhow.





He must have forgotten for some reason.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Apr 13, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> If I remember correctly, the island was parked right next to the mainland. He could easily make a KB chain or just super jump across gap between the island and the mainland.



Plus, the last time we checked, Shinobi in Narutoverse could easily run on water.


----------



## iamin (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto goes Sennin Mode and start to dash thru Iruka and the others.






> Nara dude : Yes. I got him with Shadow Bind.
> 
> Naruto : !!
> 
> ...



apparently naruto in sage mode can read people's minds if he gets connect with someone just like the human path ability . I believe that the nara dude who used the shadow to bind naruto is one of the nara dudes who fought with kakashi . 


what do you think guys ?


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 13, 2011)

kinda pissed at myself for checking the spoilers, because it kinda ruins it when im reading cuz i know this epicness is hapenning, but wtvz, atleast i can look forward to it 

wish i was checking spoilers for the last few weeks when the chapters were about useless fodder 

anyways, RSM Naruto.....


----------



## Saunion (Apr 13, 2011)

iamin said:


> apparently naruto in sage mode can read people's minds if he gets connect with someone just like the human path ability . I believe that the nara dude who used the shadow to bind naruto is one of the nara dudes who fought with kakashi .
> 
> 
> what do you think guys ?



Yeah, we already knew that from his fight with Pain, when Naruto stabbed himself with a piece of the black rod he was able to see Jiraiya's corpse. That was obviously from Nagato's memories.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 13, 2011)

Next time, negotiations!
Madara sends EMSasuke to negotiate with Raikage and Tsunade.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice development for Naruto that he didnt swallow their BS. Hope it wont be dozens of chapters until he reaches the battlefield. Since Tsunade originally wanted Naruto in action anyway, i doubt she'll put much effort into stopping him.

Still, alot of interesting plot twists can happen now. If someone manages to enter Bee's hideout and capture him, Naruto gonna feel like shit for not being around helping him.

Negotiations is almost certainly Zetsu talking to the Daimiyio's


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Apr 13, 2011)

iamin said:


> apparently naruto in sage mode can read people's minds if he gets connect with someone just like the human path ability . I believe that the nara dude who used the shadow to bind naruto is one of the nara dudes who fought with kakashi .
> 
> 
> what do you think guys ?



I'll wait to see the details, but I think he can just sense the energies and chakra movements over a large distance in Sennin mode.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> Next time, negotiations!
> Madara sends EMSasuke to negotiate with Raikage and Tsunade.



I think that Naruto wants to Negotiate with Madara and want to challenge Sasuke to a duel in order to stop the War. Thats a possibility.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara sighting?!


----------



## Saiko (Apr 13, 2011)

A decent Chapter at last since I dont know


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think that Naruto wants to Negotiate with Madara and want to challenge Sasuke to a duel in order to stop the War. Thats a possibility.



that is one of the most horrid things i can think of to happen.  and sadly it's something that could very well come true, knowing kishi.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

And what was the point of showing Tsunade and Raikage last chapter? 

Perhaps they have other ways planed to stop Naruto. 

Also... Bee is really going to stay on the island?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

all in all, madara needs to capture killer bee first, so naruto can go and fight.

*returns to catacombs till sasuke reappears*


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

iamin said:


> apparently naruto in sage mode can read people's minds if he gets connect with someone just like the human path ability . I believe that the nara dude who used the shadow to bind naruto is one of the nara dudes who fought with kakashi .
> 
> 
> what do you think guys ?



I think while in Sage Mode, he can sense chakra on a village wide scale, and sensed the chakra of those at war.

And no, that isn't the same Nara dude.


----------



## lathia (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> A Doton Technique: [1]



I'm sorry, I must be blind but when does he actually do a doton technique? We know he has a phasing ability, plus he can harden his body, as seen from the Suigetsu attack on Kisame that he blocked. Again, just need clarification. Not instigating


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto is here 

goodbye kakashi rampage. goodbye chouji rampage


----------



## Face (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG. 
I can't wait till the chapter is out.


----------



## polskanaruto (Apr 13, 2011)

me too cant wait for the chapter 
thats why i love the manga, when kishi pushes the action button then the manga is the best


----------



## calimike (Apr 13, 2011)

Chapter is EPIC!  Reminds us of *WSJ's Double Issue #20-21* next week


----------



## Egotism (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah that one Edo Hyuga has been totally forgotten


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Matrix, you really expect Naruto to negotiate with Madara... in the NEXT chapter?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> And what was the point of showing Tsunade and Raikage last chapter?
> 
> Perhaps they have other ways planed to stop Naruto.



Yeah I agree Iruka was the best way to stop him in that it would require the least in man power it makes me curious what the Alliance's plan now that it has completely failed I get the feeling we could get the Raikage Vs Naruto as I doubt he will just allow him to enter.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think while in Sage Mode, he can sense chakra on a village wide scale, and sensed the chakra of those at war.
> 
> And no, that isn't the same Nara dude.



More like by touching the chakra of the Nara clan member he establishes a link which heightens his own sensitivity for that type of chakra. This allows him to sense Nara clan members who have the same type of chakra or those that chakra touched even though they are very far away. 
It would make kinda sense for Naruto who is still very new to the whole chakra sensing thing to need some kind of training wheels. Only those whose chakra he knows intimately like Sakura, Sasuke, the Kyuubi or Kakashi can he easily detect easily. For everyone else not in his vicinity he needs a piece of similar chakra.

Well, I doubt it'll ever get explained.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 13, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Yeah I agree Iruka was the best way to stop him in that it would require the least in man power it makes me curious what the Alliance's plan now that it has completely failed I get the feeling we could get the Raikage Vs Naruto as I doubt he will just allow him to enter.



Well I guess its time to show raikage who is boss. Quite a different meeting than their first one. It doesnt look like naruto will back down to anyone now.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 13, 2011)

Negotiation? 

Maybe Madara will find the daimyos.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

what a chapter naruto takes out the guards and he senses everyone fighting great sensing power


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Matrix, you really expect Naruto to negotiate with Madara... in the NEXT chapter?



He did the same with Nagato...


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Apr 13, 2011)

Wierd how Naruto can enter on Sage Mode so easly....
And really sad that they are showing Kakashi fight on Naruto's sences, that means there will be no Kakashi rampage.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Negotiation?
> 
> Maybe Madara will find the daimyos.



That's a good idea. Perhaps he will find out from them where to find the island - and as Naruto is already gone - capture Bee. 

The timing of Naruto's departure (right before going back to Madra) is convenient for that kind of scenario.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 13, 2011)

kishi did not dissapoint with this one. it was way better than i expected to be. naruto looks too cool in the last panel and he takes out all the gaurds. gonna be an epic chapter.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 13, 2011)

Sage Mode = Life Force energy = Natural Energy or Chakra 
RM Mode = Yin/Yang


Yin -the basis of imagination and spiritual energy.

ugh this getting too complicated fast, to try to explain before going to bed.

Karin Mentioned Sasuke's chakra being cold and evil, and said Naruto's Chakra was Warm and Bright.

so you can attest that Sage Mode Detects "Life" while RM mode Detects the "nature" of that life, IE GOOD OR EVIL.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Negotiation?
> 
> Maybe Madara will find the daimyos.


madara wins

kabuto "how did you win?"
madara "lets just say that i made them offer that they cant refuse"


----------



## Dboy2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto is bossy 

But umm....What the hell happened to Bee? Is he still in the room?


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto wreckin' shop!


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto is here
> 
> goodbye kakashi rampage. goodbye chouji rampage



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this way.

So next chapters will be like:

Kakashi: -I'm going to unleash my over ninethousand jutsus...
Naruto: -BIJUU BOMB!!! (swordsmen disappear)
Kakashi: -...great, I wasted chakra for nothing. Sakura please carry me to the hospital

Chouji: -It's time to finish this battle...
Naruto: -BIJUU BOMB!!! (Zetsus Kakuzu Hizashi & Dan disappear)
Chouji: -My fifteen minutes of fame 
Tenten: -And now WTF am I suppose to do with this fan?

Neji: -Enough with these Zetsus. Hinata, are you ready?
Hinata: -I'm ready.
Neji & Hinata: -Golden Byakuga...
Naruto: -BIJUU BOMB!!! (Zetsus disappear for good)
Neji & Hinata: -...FUCK.



Dboy2008 said:


> Naruto is bossy
> 
> But umm....What the hell happened to Bee? Is he still in the room?



He's still searching the bathroom


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 13, 2011)

Kinda interesting to see that Iruka views Naruto as a younger brother, when Naruto in part 1 saw him as a surrogate father of some sorts. 

I guess the dynamic changed somewhat now that Naruto finally met Minato.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Naruto is bossy
> 
> But umm....What the hell happened to Bee? Is he still in the room?



Yeah, just chillin'. 

If we're lucky, Madara will swoop in and attempt a capture. The third time should prove successful.


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Nice development for Naruto that he didnt swallow their BS. Hope it wont be dozens of chapters until he reaches the battlefield. Since Tsunade originally wanted Naruto in action anyway, i doubt she'll put much effort into stopping him.
> 
> Still, alot of interesting plot twists can happen now. If someone manages to enter Bee's hideout and capture him, Naruto gonna feel like shit for not being around helping him.
> 
> Negotiations is almost certainly Zetsu talking to the Daimiyio's


Considering Naruto's RM Shunshin has been equated to Minato's Hiraishin, it shouldn't take Naruto long to reach the battlefield. 

This does present Madara with the perfect opportunity to capture B and showcase his abilities. I agree with the notion of Zetsu being the negotiator since he's tailing the Daimyos. 

Naruto may be heavily involved with the war, meaning the level of combat should increase dramatically. This is probably the beginning of the end for Kabuto, and the prominence of Madara. If Madara successfully captures B, it'll still take DAYS to extract the Bijuu--plenty of time for Naruto to make a decided impact and Kabuto/edo's to reach their conclusion.

You can say all you want about secondary characters..but finally..the plot is moving.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't expect Madara capturing Naruto or Bee so soon but we shall see. I do expect him to make a negotiation offer to the alliance next chapter though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Sage Mode = Life Force energy = Natural Energy or Chakra
> RM Mode = Yin/Yang
> 
> 
> Yin -the basis of imagination and spiritual energy.



Sage Mode = Nature's Energy.
Rikudou Mode = Yang Chakra (physical energy, life, vitality)


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 13, 2011)

well damn.... naruto's being a bad ass? thats what i like to hear plus he can sage up pretty quick if jiraja saw him he would be proud


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sage Mode = Nature's Energy.
> RM Mode = Yang Chakra (physical energy, life, vitality)



RM Mode = Rikudou Mode Mode?


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> RM Mode = Rikudou Mode Mode?



Yeah, I just copied that guy without realizing his mistake.

Damn it.


----------



## Trent (Apr 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I was thinking the same but* can Madara take on Bee and possibly over 20 guards on the island at his state?* I understand he has the Rinnegan but that doesn't make him invincible.



I'd say definitely as it would probably be 1/take out the guards 2/ Bee realizes something's happening, shows up then gets (hopefully soundly) defeated.

Cue Hachibi's extraction and Bee's death. 

This would be the best way to hype Madara's current strength and raise the tension of the war.


----------



## Face (Apr 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Negotiation?
> 
> Maybe Madara will find the daimyos.



That might be it. 
Madara convinces the Daimyo's to turn against the shinobi in exchange for their lives. Would be a good way of getting rid of them in the future. IMO that would be the first step to creating Naruto's peaceful world.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I just copied that guy without realizing his mistake.
> 
> Damn it.



LOL. 

i didn't realize I made a mistake until you guys pointed it out. D'oh


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

i am glad he was not tricked into staying. even iruka knew naruto would not listen and gave him a note.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

lathia said:


> I'm sorry, I must be blind but when does he actually do a doton technique? We know he has a phasing ability, plus he can harden his body, as seen from the Suigetsu attack on Kisame that he blocked. Again, just need clarification. Not instigating



Top left panel, he is seen bursting through the ground. A technique called: Moguragakure no Jutsu - Mole Hiding Technique. Deidara performed it during his escape from Naruto, Kakashi and Team Gai.

It's listed in the 3rd Databook, I believe.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

madara is probably trying to negotiate with the damiyos and that is why he had zetsu looking for them. he probably thinks they will be easily manipulated


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto's about to own some fools out there.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> well damn.... naruto's being a bad ass? thats what i like to hear plus he can sage up pretty quick if jiraja saw him he would be proud



Makes me wish J-man was still alive.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 13, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen...

...NOW we're getting somewhere! "Heroes From YesterYear" was sweet and all, but I don't think I've ever pined for Naruto or Sasuke so badly since I started reading the story.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad Naruto didn't swallow their bullshit.

But...



> Naruto : I'm going to finish this whole war myself. All this pain and sadness are mine to bear.



Oh _please_. -_-



Addy said:


> naruto is here
> 
> goodbye kakashi rampage. goodbye chouji rampage



Goodbye anybody's rampage.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> ...NOW we're getting somewhere! "Heroes From YesterYear" was sweet and all, but I don't think I've ever pined for Naruto or Sasuke so badly since I started reading the story.



That's cool to hear.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Re-speaking about Naruto's amnesia.

Iruka tells him the same things Gaara told him (this war is to protect jinchuurikis) but Naruto doesn't interrupt him saying "Gaara already told me this", so that means Naruto/Kishimoto doesn't remember his conversation with Gaara at all.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 13, 2011)

Sooo...wait...

What happened to Kakashi's rampage??!?!


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara just randomly popping up and capturing Bee now would be stupid as hell.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 13, 2011)

I could see Madara appearing in-front of Naruto and offering to decide the war based on who wins in a battle between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

would be awesome if Naruto jumped into the air next chapter, and says he will take all the zetsu out at once with a new tech, combines RM + SM, has massive charka surrounding him and shoots thousands of rasengans from his body towards the Zetsus...all the Zetsu are beat and Edo are regenerating... last panel, Madara says..damn him


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> ...NOW we're getting somewhere! "Heroes From YesterYear" was sweet and all, but I don't think I've ever pined for Naruto or Sasuke so badly since I started reading the story.



The only thing close to it was waiting for Sasuke between chapter 245-300



And its pretty obvious Naruto will bump into Nagato and Itachi and be busy for a while. So you people will still have your precious side character fights.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sooo...wait...
> 
> What happened to Kakashi's rampage??!?!



Please


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Re-speaking about Naruto's amnesia.
> 
> Iruka tells him the same things Gaara told him (this war is to protect jinchuurikis) but Naruto doesn't interrupt him saying "Gaara already told me this", so that means Naruto/Kishimoto doesn't remember his conversation with Gaara at all.



Or that would mean Naruto didn't think the war would be so soon.

I know it sounds crazy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Madara just randomly popping up and capturing Bee now would be stupid as hell.



Why would that be stupid?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Considering Naruto's RM Shunshin has been equated to Minato's Hiraishin, it shouldn't take Naruto long to reach the battlefield.



Naruto won't move in RM to the battlefield. It's far too taxing. He'll move with his regular speed so it'll be some time yet till he gets there. Enough time for whichever battle he'll arrive at to turn against the alliance.



> Naruto may be heavily involved with the war, meaning the level of combat should increase dramatically. This is probably the beginning of the end for Kabuto, and the prominence of Madara. If Madara successfully captures B, it'll still take DAYS to extract the Bijuu--plenty of time for Naruto to make a decided impact and Kabuto/edo's to reach their conclusion.



Who knows perhaps Kishi for once treats Naruto similarly to Sasuke and swamps him with opponents against whom he can refine his newfound abilities. There are plenty of Edo against whom Naruto could master RM and the BijuuRasengan and Kishi can still keep the fusion of RM and SM for Sasuke. That would be a welcome change.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 13, 2011)

So Naruto didn't even detect Itachi and Nagato? 

God, it's going to be freakin' Christmas...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

bee did not try to stop naruto he probably wants to leave as well he up to something, maybe he wants o join the war as well or something else.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto : I'm going to finish this whole war myself. All this pain and sadness are mine to bear.


maybe naruto negotiating with madara?





gabzilla said:


> Oh _please_. -_-


jesus naruto to the rescue. 

it's not like if naruto looses, everyone will loose. you know, it's his pain and suffering, not others  



> Goodbye anybody's rampage.


i wanted a hinata rampage


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

One Piece is out. That probably mean we'r getting Naruto in few hours. Same thing happened last week and the week before that also. Prepare for awesomeness!


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would that be stupid?



Because when Naruto will discover that, he'll think "oh noes I knew I have to stay there how could this happen to meeee" and then he'll hyperventilate


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> would be awesome if Naruto jumped into the air next chapter, and says he will take all the zetsu out at once with a new tech, combines RM + SM, has massive charka surrounding him and shoots thousands of rasengans from his body towards the Zetsus...all the Zetsu are beat and Edo are regenerating... last panel, Madara says..damn him



Speaking for myself I would have to say that would be the epitome of lame. All giddyness about naruto being badass in this chapter aside, Kishi couldn't do anything worse than this.



Divinstrosity said:


> So Naruto didn't even detect Itachi and Nagato?
> 
> God, it's going to be freakin' Christmas...



Naruto doesn't deal with fodder he leaves those two so Iruka has atleast a somewhat credible challenge


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara better stop Naruto, I don't want Naruto taking away fights for other characters.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Next chapter Madara will capture Bee


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto : I'm going to finish this whole war myself. All this pain and sadness are mine to bear.




No-one is allowed to feel anything when Naruto's around...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Madara better stop Naruto, I don't want Naruto taking away fights for other characters.



who cares about the others naruto is back. but seriously naruto can't fight the whole war alone people who had fights set up will still fight.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 13, 2011)

I think its obvious what Tobi is going to do....

Just ask yourself this....

Who the fuck is guarding the citizens of all the villages?

Tobi is going to place all the citizens of a certain village under a genjutsu and use them as a bargaining chip for the tailed beast, it will cause a disagreement amongst the Kage/Lords.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Speaking for myself I would have to say that would be the epitome of lame. All giddyness about naruto being badass in this chapter aside, Kishi couldn't do anything worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto doesn't deal with fodder he leaves those two so Iruka has atleast a somewhat credible challenge



I agree, though I'm getting all excited like a tard, it shows sometimes haha.

I just hope he really said, "A barrier of this level can't stop me"...that is the best thing Naruto has said in a while.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> I agree, though I'm getting all excited like a tard, it shows sometimes haha.
> 
> I just hope he really said, "A barrier of this level can't stop me"...that is the best thing Naruto has said in a while.



Yeah, I think everyone here knows those impulses it's part of what makes us fans. Sometimes they get the better of us.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sooo...wait...
> 
> What happened to Kakashi's rampage??!?!



kakashi had a rampage?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Apr 13, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I think its obvious what Tobi is going to do....
> 
> Just ask yourself this....
> 
> ...



Well, sir, this is too much of a good idea to actually happen


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice chapter although i wanted to see Kakashi's rampage. 

This war was declared by Madara because he wants to capture Bee and Naruto.So the main reason the war is happening is Bee and Naruto. Naruto feels is his responsability to end the war or at least save as many lives as possible.Why are some of you bashing him for that line?


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would that be stupid?





FearTear said:


> Because when Naruto will discover that, he'll think "oh noes I knew I have to stay there how could this happen to meeee" and then he'll hyperventilate



Cuz if Madara can snatch up Bee, who's surrounded by security, at will. What's really stopping him from ending everything and snatching up Naruto as well?

Edit: When I think about it.  I can see Bee getting captured if he runs after Naruto and they get seperated on the battlefield or before


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

lol  

Kakashi: I'm going to finish this battle

Chouji: I'm gonna end this fight.

Naruto: I'm gonna stop this war.

Seriously?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

lol Naruto is the first character to ever break a barrier ninjutsu through raw power  or am i wrong?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Madara better stop Naruto, I don't want Naruto taking away fights for other characters.




Badd ass naruto is back & you want him to leave so we can see fodder? :sanji

sigh* well naruto only can be in one place at once so he can only assist in one place unless of course he senses kabuto and fights him  

also please take into consideration that there were kage level edo's like Kin & gin but besides them most of them were weak & most of the weak edo's are getting beaten the only ones left are strong as hell Jin's Itachi , nagato , the kages most of the other characters cant fight them


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol
> 
> Kakashi: I'm going to finish this battle
> 
> ...


Its obviously a contest lol


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad to see my baby headed to the battlefield. Can't wait too see what Madara is up too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Naruto is the first character to ever break a barrier ninjutsu through raw power  or am i wrong?



it's nothing special. sasuke broke through danzou's seal were you can argue a seal is like a barrier in a way.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2011)

Why are people waiting for Kakashi's rampage? We all know that he will run out of chakra after one Raikiri.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 13, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> That's a good idea. Perhaps he will find out from them where to find the island - and as Naruto is already gone - capture Bee.
> 
> The timing of Naruto's departure (right before going back to Madra) is convenient for that kind of scenario.


I can see Bee being captured soon  and becoming an Edo later 



Face said:


> That might be it.
> Madara convinces the Daimyo's to turn against the shinobi in exchange for their lives. Would be a good way of getting rid of them in the future. IMO that would be the first step to creating Naruto's peaceful world.


I don't trust those daimyos  if they betray the alliance, I hope they die


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> who cares about the others naruto is back. but seriously naruto can't fight the whole war alone people who had fights set up will still fight.



I care, I want to see others do stuff, especially when Kishi has already started it, to not finish it would be horrible. 

Naruto and Sasuke should just fight each other so the readers wont know what kind of moves to expect. If they fight prior their fight then we wont see as many shocks and surprises from them.

I have faith in Madara stopping Naruto though.



Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> Badd ass naruto is back & you want him to leave so we can see fodder? :sanji
> 
> sigh* well naruto only can be in one place at once so he can only assist in one place unless of course he senses kabuto and fights him
> 
> also please take into consideration that there were kage level edo's like Kin & gin but besides them most of them were weak & most of the weak edo's are getting beaten the only ones left are strong as hell Jin's Itachi , nagato , the kages most of the other characters cant fight them



No one is fodder, if anything no named people are. I like how Kishi has been doing everything so far, I like seeing the other characters do stuff for once, Naruto coming in and doing everything isn't how I wanted it.

Naruto vs Sasuke needs more build up, where neither fights anyone until they fight each other. 

This gives everyone their time, and adds a lot more suspense to Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy shit. Naruto is badass. Ichigo is badass. My weak has been MADE. Fucking excellent.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's nothing special. sasuke broke through danzou's seal were you can argue a seal is like a barrier in a way.



A seal is not a barrier, no one has ever broken a barrier before in the manga.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Naruto is the first character to ever break a barrier ninjutsu through raw power  or am i wrong?



hmm,not sure perhaps.
than again its just as naruto said.the berrier is not that strong.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Madara better stop Naruto, I don't want Naruto taking away fights for other characters.



Not to worry, Zylos. Naruto won't be stealing any due spotlight for our beloved side characters. 

They will all get their moments. It has been set in stone. Kishi will not disappoint on that, I am sure of it.

It's just the timing that I'm a bit skeptical about.. 

Nonetheless, sh!t got reeeaaal.


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 13, 2011)

most likey  naruto will b intercepted by the former jins , and will get to see a jin show down, can even naruto stand up to the other 7 jins  cominbed power ?


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> most likey  naruto will b intercepted by the former jins , and will get to see a jin show down, can even naruto stand up to the other 7 jins  cominbed power ?



Naruto possess the Kyuubi's power, but more importantly, main character power.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

i wonder if they tried the barrier that choza was trying to use on dan maybe it his their clans specialty.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I care, I want to see others do stuff, especially when Kishi has already started it, to not finish it would be horrible.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke should just fight each other so the readers wont know what kind of moves to expect. If they fight prior their fight then we wont see as many shocks and surprises from them.
> 
> I have faith in Madara stopping Naruto though.



Even if Naruto does some warm up fighting now, it will only showcase a small portion of what he can do since theres no way he'll have to go all out, the same being true for Sasuke.

Atleast for me, some moves by them wont ruin anything, on the contrary, it will only whet my appetite for their final fight


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i wonder if they tried the barrier that choza was trying to use on dan maybe it his their clans specialty.



You mean the barrier that the Sound Four used to seal Orochimaru and Hiruzen?

It's the same one they're aiming to use on Dan. The Four Violet Flames Battle Encampment.


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto for best sensor ever!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto will fodderize the Edo Jinchuuriki then he will fodderize Itachi and Nagato, do it Kishi


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> maybe naruto negotiating with madara?
> jesus naruto to the rescue.



I hope Naruto tries to convert him.

Then Madara tells him he's sorry and he will change his evil ways... not!



Addy said:


> it's not like if naruto looses, everyone will loose. you know, it's his pain and suffering, not others







Addy said:


> i wanted a hinata rampage



I wanted a rookie rampage 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Madara better stop Naruto, *I don't want Naruto taking away fights for other characters*.



You know it's going to happen.



Sniffers said:


> No-one is allowed to feel anything when Naruto's around...



He will bear your burdens and fight your fights, don't worry.



AceBizzle said:


> Cuz if Madara can snatch up Bee, who's surrounded by security, at will. What's really stopping him from ending everything and snatching up Naruto as well?
> 
> Edit: When I think about it.  I can see Bee getting captured if he runs after Naruto and they get seperated on the battlefield or before



Same thing that stopped him from taking Naruto all the other times. For the lulz.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 13, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> most likey  naruto will b intercepted by the former jins , and will get to see a jin show down, can even naruto stand up to the other 7 jins  cominbed power ?



This would be really good.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Not to worry, Zylos. Naruto won't be stealing any due spotlight for our beloved side characters.
> 
> They will all get their moments. It has been set in stone. Kishi will not disappoint on that, I am sure of it.
> 
> ...



The timing is exactly what I'm worry about, not to mention how Naruto said he'll be finishing this war himself. 

My only hope lies with Madara stopping him next chapter. Or Naruto is just really slow and misses all the fighting and just fights Sasuke in the end still.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2011)

Now I understand why Iruka is so popular. The guy is simply an outstanding character.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah.  I had a strong feeling that we wouldn't see Kakashi's "rampage", and unless what Naruto senses/sees are flashbacks of what we've already seen, then it's just not likely to happen.  

Eh.  Nothing of value really lost to me, anyway.  We've been seeing Kakashi fight since the beginning of Part 1.  Don't know that there's much he could do to impress me anyway.


----------



## S (Apr 13, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> most likey  naruto will b intercepted by the former jins , and will get to see a jin show down, can even naruto stand up to the other 7 jins  cominbed power ?


Kyuubi>>>1-8 jins combined. Main character power (plotshield)>>anything else. I think he will be fine.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> You mean the barrier that the Sound Four used to seal Orochimaru and Hiruzen?
> 
> It's the same one they're aiming to use on Dan. The Four Violet Flames Battle Encampment.



yup that is the one i meant but probably a lot of people know how to us it. for got about it being used by the sound four


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe Itachi and Nagato would be the ones to stop Naruto?


----------



## Cash (Apr 13, 2011)

Man I cant wait for this


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm,not sure perhaps.
> than again its just as naruto said.the berrier is not that strong.



I would expect it still to be one of the most powerfull barriers it's just far to weak to hold Naruto using the power of the 9T.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> The timing is exactly what I'm worry about, not to mention how Naruto said he'll be finishing this war himself.
> 
> My only hope lies with Madara stopping him next chapter. Or Naruto is just really slow and misses all the fighting and just fights Sasuke in the end still.



he is not slow he will fight in the war he will not just fight sasuke. madara wont stop him. he is probably having zetsu look for the damiyos to negotiate with them.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Maybe Itachi and Nagato would be the ones to stop Naruto?


Itachi and Nagato are nothing but fodders now. Deal with it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Naruto is the first character to ever break a barrier ninjutsu through raw power  or am i wrong?



he broke through nagato CT that is kinda like a barrier sort of


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 13, 2011)

You know I am glad Naruto used Sage Mode once again.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 13, 2011)

Is Golden Week in 1 or two weeks time?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto this early, kishi is either watching us or trolling us or both


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

Judging by the map and the location of the forces, Naruto has two directions where he's likely to go.

1) Darui's Division, which has been backed up by Kitsuchi's forces, or 

2) Gaara's Division, the long-range fighters, which are running interference with the former Kages.

If Naruto uses his brain and decides to go where he'd do the most good, he'd go after Gaara's group.  Their numbers are reduced after a huge portion of them went to the coast to back up Darui.

But this is all assuming he isn't intercepted on the way by Madara/Itachi/Nagato.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Maybe Itachi and Nagato would be the ones to stop Naruto?



i hope we'll see naruto fight itachi and nagato at some point.that will be an awesome fight.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2011)

How long will it take Naruto to get to 1 battlefield at his fastest? 2-3 hours?


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> i hope we'll see naruto fight itachi and nagato at some point.that will be an awesome fight.



Those two going all out against him would be epic as hell.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

next week is a double issue right? no a break after the cliffhanger will probably be naruto arriving to a battle or meeting some zombies.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I think Iruka will try and use speech jutsu on Naruto but when the latter refuses to listen, Iruka and co show their muscles. Obviously, Naruto won't want to hurt them so he'll cunningly use kage bunshin and squirmish his way through without fatally injurying anyone. I even imagine a panel where Naruto is feigning to hit Iruka and turns out its a kage bunshin that just puffs away and then we see Naruto with sad eyes looking back at his sensei before he runs off... just before he stumbles upon the 6 Edo jinchuriki!
> 
> 
> I love my fanfic *foresight*.



Just saying.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> A seal is not a barrier, no one has ever broken a barrier before in the manga.



well, how many seals were there? 

i can only remember the one with the sound four


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

So everything is soon to wrap up. Naruto's heading to the battle and Sasuke will follow him shortly. Everyone else's fights won't last two or three more chapters and, if Killer Bee leaves the island, Madara is going to get the Eight Tails pretty soon.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm,not sure perhaps.
> than again its just as naruto said.the berrier is not that strong.



and that means that they are graded from weak to strong like seals are. so yeahm it isn't really that special.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I care, I want to see others do stuff, especially when Kishi has already started it, to not finish it would be horrible.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke should just fight each other so the readers wont know what kind of moves to expect. If they fight prior their fight then we wont see as many shocks and surprises from them.
> 
> ...


anyone who isn't a main character is fodder because the story never progresses with fodder without naruto showing up the story would never move cause fodder cant move a story the sasuke & naruto , madara , kabuto they can move a story main characters and main villains not side characters once naruto shows up its basically all eyes on him


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> well, how many seals were there?
> 
> i can only remember the one with the sound four



The barriers are different from the seals, we havent seen someone break a barrier ninjutsu. The sond 4 also used a special barrier that couldnt be broken by the ANBU.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like  was very much right when he said this chapter would end with a gigantic cliffhanger; the spoilers appear to be telling us as much.

At any rate, I suppose everyone is feeling as if Kishimoto's finally gotten back into the swing of things, with his chapters containing that familiar suspense and tension where we're just aching for more. I think he's always had it, it's just the appearance of the main characters again after a long period of absence has sparked a great deal of interest for many. 

I would be lying if I said I'm not excited to see Naruto fight in this war, or Madara make some sort of "unexpected negotiation," so for whatever it's worth, as much as the side characters need developing, the main characters are truly the ones who get the fans excited and pumped up. That's not to say some of the Edo Tensei summons won't prove themselves worthy out on the battlefield (the Kage, Itachi, Nagato, the Jinchuuriki), but discussion skyrockets on these forums when one of the final four (Naruto, Sasuke, Kabuto, Madara) appears, or is even referenced in passing.

 Now _I'm_ all excited and pumped up.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The barriers are different from the seals, we havent seen someone break a barrier ninjutsu. The sond 4 also used a special barrier that couldnt be broken by the *ANBU*.



true but anbu are fodder 

jking aside, other than anbu not breaking barrier, is there another barrier in the manga?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Judging by the map and the location of the forces, Naruto has two directions where he's likely to go.
> 
> 1) Darui's Division, which has been backed up by Kitsuchi's forces, or
> 
> ...


He'll probably head for Kabuto. He's near the Akatsuki hide out so he could theoretically shoot two birds with one stone by forcing him to release the zombies and rescuing Yamato to weakened the Zetsu army.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if Raikage will try to stop Naruto and Naruto will have to fight him like he did with Iruka's Team. Having Naruto's Bijuu Mode and A's Lighting Armor collide would be awesome!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> true but anbu are fodder
> 
> jking aside, other than anbu not breaking barrier, is there another barrier in the manga?



The barrier Minato used when he sealed Kyuubi, Hiruzen and the others couldnt break it also.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> true but anbu are fodder
> 
> jking aside, other than anbu not breaking barrier, is there another barrier in the manga?



Yes Jiraiya used one against Pain and Minato put up a barrier against the Kyuubi. 

I think a barrier was also placed around the area where Kushina was giving birth but Madara was able to phase through that. There is also an alarm barrier placed around Konoha.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> true but anbu are fodder
> 
> jking aside, other than anbu not breaking barrier, is there another barrier in the manga?



their has been different types of barriers for example jiriaya used one to try and locate nagato, the one around kohona. the one minato used to keep people away from him and the kyuubi. thats all i can remember


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> true but anbu are fodder
> 
> jking aside, other than anbu not breaking barrier, is there another barrier in the manga?



minato threw up a barrier when he sealed the kyuubi.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Also is Naruto in the cross stages of RM? He hair is spiked up but there is no glowing.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> their has been different types of barriers for example jiriaya used one to try and locate nagato, the one around kohona. the one minato used to keep people away from him and the kyuubi. thats all i can remember






†_Camorra_† said:


> The barrier Minato used when he sealed Kyuubi, Hiruzen and the others couldnt break it also.



that's a TS barrier.
i mean barriers that keep someone out or in?.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Also is Naruto in the cross stages of RM? He hair is spiked up but there is no glowing.


it's just wind lol


----------



## Hexa (Apr 13, 2011)

B should still stay in the island, right?  It's even more important now.

I know one shouldn't trust the next chapter blurbs, but I feel like the war has sped up finally.  It feels good.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Naruto has headed for Madara. He is the one waging war, isn't he? If Naruto is planing to stop it, then he would go to the source. 

Now, that doesn't mean he won't meet a few people along the way... I certainly don't want him to fight anyone major without a single ally on his side - even if they aren't very useful. 

So, he should stop by to check on Sakura and Kakashi, at least.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if we will ever see the frogs again.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 13, 2011)

Hexa said:


> B should still stay in the island, right?  It's even more important now.
> 
> I know one shouldn't trust the next chapter blurbs, but I feel like the war has sped up finally.  It feels good.



Now that Naruto went to fight maybe B would want to go too.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I wonder if Raikage will try to stop Naruto and Naruto will have to fight him like he did with Iruka's Team. Having Naruto's Bijuu Mode and A's Lighting Armor collide would be awesome!


Naruto vs raikage just like the up coming movie?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> that's a TS barrier.
> i mean barriers that keep someone out or in?.



so that was not a TS barrier. it was a regular barrier remember the anbu and hiruzen tried to get in but could not. the TS barrier was the one he used to send the bijuu bomb away different barriers.


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm calling it now. Hinata's development will be not fainting when she sees Naruto in RS Mode.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> that's a TS barrier.
> i mean barriers that keep someone out or in?.


He used two barriers, the first one ( TS Barrier) teleported the Kyuubi's attack, the second barrier he performed ( after teleporting the Kyuubi to a remote area) kept anything from getting in or out.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 13, 2011)

SM and then to RS... thats pretty sweet. i guess the only thing he has to do now is Combine them


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Bild said:


> I'm calling it now. Hinata's development will be not fainting when she sees Naruto in RS Mode.



Just.. epic


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto : I'm going to finish this whole war myself. *All this pain and sadness are mine to bear. It's my duty !*



He thinks he's Jesus.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

wonder where naruto will head off to first maybe to where he sensed the kin transforming. he could have a rematch with kakuzu.  head off to where kakashi is at. or to where gaara is at.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope Bee goes with him and they arrive together... Gar


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> He thinks he's Jesus.



well, Sasuke thinks he's god


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> He thinks he's Jesus.



Are you implying that he's not 


And dat Naru  He's gonna solo that shit


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto will enter in Minato's footsteps, Minato was the reason why the 3rd Shinobi world war ended so fast and now Naruto is gonna solo the 4th Shinobi world war


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto will enter in Minato's footsteps, Minato was the reason why the 3rd Shinobi world war ended so fast and now Naruto is gonna solo the 4th Shinobi world war



You better believe it


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> well, Sasuke thinks he's god



In power level. 

Naruto's messiah complex is more annoying because now he's constantly talking about bearing other people's hatred, pain and etc. In this week's chapter he even went as far as saying it's his duty. His duty? Who the hell does he think he is? And now, instead of referring to an specific person as he did with Karui and Sasuke, he said he's going to bear everyone's sadness and pain. He's way over his head with this I'm Jesus syndrome.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

It's so obvious at this point that Bee will be captured. Naruto's departure was just an excuse for Madara to hunt down hachibi.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> In power level.
> 
> Naruto's messiah complex is more annoying because now he's constantly talking about bearing other people's hatred, pain and etc. In this week's chapter he even went as far as saying it's his duty. His duty? Who the hell does he think he is? And now, instead of referring to an specific person as he did with Karui and Sasuke, he said he's going to bear everyone's sadness and pain. He's way over his head with this I'm Jesus syndrome.



naruto thinks he is jesus is better then sasuke being a lunatic who think he is a god and does not have the power to back it up like nagato did.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

One night.. while Naruto and Hinata are enjoying SM sex...

Hinata: "_It's not fair. Why do you keep spanking yourself, Naruto?_" 
Naruto: "_All this pain is mine to bear._" 


...Naruto, the selfish masochist! He'll bear your burdens and pain and you have no say about it... Oh yeah!


----------



## freetgy (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> It's so obvious at this point that Bee will be captured. Naruto's departure was just an excuse for Madara to hunt down hachibi.



this

at least someone with a brain


----------



## neverlandvictim (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> In power level.
> 
> Naruto's messiah complex is more annoying because now he's constantly talking about bearing other people's hatred, pain and etc. In this week's chapter he even went as far as saying it's his duty. His duty? Who the hell does he think he is? And now, instead of referring to an specific person as he did with Karui and Sasuke, he said *he's going to bear everyone's sadness and pain*. He's way over his head with this I'm Jesus syndrome.



 That's because the war is being fought to protect him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> naruto thinks he is jesus is better then sasuke being a lunatic who think he is a god and does not have the power to back it up like nagato did.



An arrogant kid who believes to be a savior is just a type of annoying I'm not used to. 

Shounen manga characters that are arrogant because of their power level is something I've seen many times before.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> In power level.
> 
> Naruto's messiah complex is more annoying because now he's constantly talking about bearing other people's hatred, pain and etc. In this week's chapter he even went as far as saying it's his duty. His duty? Who the hell does he think he is? And now, instead of referring to an specific person as he did with Karui and Sasuke, he said he's going to bear everyone's sadness and pain. He's way over his head with this I'm Jesus syndrome.



The only ones who can be gods in terms of power level are RS,Hashirama and maybe Nagato from what we know. As for Sasuke, he is a god alright, the god of anoying emo's,faggs and whiny bitches


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The only ones who can be gods in terms of power level are RS,Hashirama and maybe Nagato from what we know. As for Sasuke, he is a god alright, the god of anoying emo's,faggs and whiny bitches



You forgot Kabuto  What is bringing the dead back to live if not godly?And with that jutsu + Edo Tensei he's *invincible!*Can you get more godly than that?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto will enter in Minato's footsteps, Minato was the reason why the 3rd Shinobi world war ended so fast and now Naruto is gonna solo the 4th Shinobi world war



Like Father Like Son


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> An arrogant kid who believes to be a savior is just a type of annoying I'm not used to.
> 
> Shounen manga characters that are arrogant because of their power level is something I've seen many times before.



but he is the savior of the ninja world their is even a prophecy about it. sasuke on the other hand is just crazy not arrogant because his power. no one in their right mind thinks about kids laughing at him. when he had a flashback of the rookies when he fought kakashi. arrogance is okay lunacy is not.


----------



## Oldy (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He used two barriers, the first one ( TS Barrier) teleported the Kyuubi's attack, the second barrier he performed ( after teleporting the Kyuubi to a remote area) kept anything from getting in or out.


The first wasn't a barrier it was a portal, the 2nd wasn't made by him but by Kushina with her special chakra-chain


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

neverlandvictim said:


> That's because the war is being fought to protect him.



If it was said in the sense that he wants them to stop worrying about him, then this is fine. 

But if he meant that he's going to ''bear everyone's sadness and pain'' in a more general sense, I say he's way over his head with this I'm a savior thing.



?_Camorra_? said:


> The only ones who can be gods in terms of power level are RS,Hashirama and maybe Nagato from what we know. As for Sasuke, he is a god alright, the god *of anoying emo's,faggs and whiny bitches *



How can a Naruto fan claim to dislike those traits?


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Just.. epic






Luiz said:


> He thinks he's Jesus.


He beats you by preaching, carries the good book, promotes peace and love... 



SuperEzekial19 said:


> well, Sasuke thinks he's god


Naruto's the underdog so its only logical that Naruto being Jesus, Sasuke will effectively be god for a while.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

*Luiz*, i think you choose the wrong time to attack Naruto. In this chapter naruto earned some respect by his fans and I think immediately trying to downplay his character is not right. Wait another week like other haters usually does.

In other words it's called damage control.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> In power level.
> 
> Naruto's messiah complex is more annoying because now he's constantly talking about bearing other people's hatred, pain and etc. In this week's chapter he even went as far as saying it's his duty. *His duty? Who the hell does he think he is? *And now, instead of referring to an specific person as he did with Karui and Sasuke, he said he's going to bear everyone's sadness and pain. He's way over his head with this I'm Jesus syndrome.



the war is basically being fought over him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> but he is the savior of the ninja world their is even a prophecy about it. sasuke on the other hand is just crazy not arrogant because his power. no one in their right mind thinks about kids laughing at him. when he had a flashback of the rookies when he fought kakashi. arrogance is okay lunacy is not.



If after a sequence of events he oficially becomes a savior or something of that sort to the point that it is common knowledge for all the characters, then he could call it ''his duty''. But saying such things this soon makes him look like a messiah wannabe arrogant fool.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> *Luiz*, i think you choose the wrong time to attack Naruto. In this chapter naruto earned some respect by his fans and I think immediately trying to downplay his character is not right. Wait another week like other haters usually does.
> 
> In other words it's called damage control.



the guy is right though, i like Naruto, but his whole jesus complex is kinda laughable


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

To be fair to Naruto, Madara started this war (or he said so, anyway) because of something that's inside Naruto & they loaded his head with how he should bring peace and other chocolaty goodness to the world. No wonder he thinks it's his duty.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> the guy is right though, i like Naruto, but his whole jesus complex is kinda laughable


well this is shonen afterall. I find luffy more annoying.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Bild said:


> He beats you by preaching, carries the good book, promotes peace and love...



*THIS!! * How can so many people ignore that???How can people be so blind to the proof when it's right in front of them?Then again, there were people who did not believe in Jesus when he first came either


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> *Luiz*, i think you choose the wrong time to attack Naruto. In this chapter naruto earned some respect by his fans and I think immediately trying to downplay his character is not right. Wait another week like other haters usually does.
> 
> In other words it's called damage control.



Not at all. Unlike Sakura and Sasuke, the number of Naruto haters is small. You can feel free to express a negative opinion anytime cause it won't affect the balance, damage control or whatever.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2011)

*Nara dude : Yes. I got him with Shadow Bind.

Naruto : !!

When the Shadow get Naruto, he can see images of his friends fighting on the battlefield.

He see Kakashi and Guy fighting. He see Sakura and the Healing Team.
Shikamaru's Team fighting Kakuzu. Kimimaro tearing ninjas left and right. He see a lot of Zetsu fighting.

Naruto : What the f...*

so naruto now has vision powers?? kishi gonna leave this one unexplained ??
wtf is going on??


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> *Nara dude : Yes. I got him with Shadow Bind.
> 
> Naruto : !!
> 
> ...




Naruto is now Hippe Jesus


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

Oldy said:


> The first wasn't a barrier it was a portal, the 2nd wasn't made by him but by Kushina with her special chakra-chain


No, there were two separate set-ups to contain Kyuubi, one was Yondaime's Barrier, which as you can see in your own linked page, was strong enough to keep some one like Sandaime from entering in, and the other was Kushina's chakra chains, to keep it pinned down.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad Naruto didn't listen to the bullshit


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> In power level.
> 
> Naruto's messiah complex is more annoying because now *he's constantly talking about bearing other people's hatred, pain and etc. In this week's chapter he even went as far as saying it's his duty. His duty? Who the hell does he think he is? And now, instead of referring to an specific person as he did with Karui and Sasuke, he said he's going to bear everyone's sadness and pain. He's way over his head with this I'm Jesus syndrome*.



Seriously.

Both are annoying, though.



neverlandvictim said:


> That's because the war is being fought to protect him.



_And_ Killerbee.

Naruto's martyr complex is annoying.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Not at all. Unlike Sakura and Sasuke, the number of Naruto haters is pretty small. You can feel free to express a negative opinion anytime cause it won't affect the balance, damage control or whatever.


yes. But when certain character shining and doing well in chapter you don't critisize him right off the bat just for the sake of hating him. At least wait for some time.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> *Nara dude : Yes. I got him with Shadow Bind.
> 
> Naruto : !!
> 
> ...



lol oh wow, he is jesus


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> *Nara dude : Yes. I got him with Shadow Bind.
> 
> Naruto : !!
> 
> ...


It's called Sage Mode sensing skills. 

He did it when he returned to the Leaf to fight Pain.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> *Nara dude : Yes. I got him with Shadow Bind.
> 
> Naruto : !!
> 
> ...



Naruto can now fight blindfolded ,its cannon  lol Genjutsu.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> yes. But when certain character shining and doing well in chapter you don't critisize him right off the bat just for the sake of hating him. At least wait for some time.



He is criticizing Naruto's current mental instability, which would be his messiah complex, which is unwarranted on it's own and just flat out stupid and unachievable.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 13, 2011)

For me, this is the main problem with part two. In part one Naruto and Sasuke were both realistic characters with believable motivations and goals. Part two, they've become living symbols of "ultimate good" and "ultimate evil" to the point where they don't seem like human beings anymore. 

Naruto's "I'll take everyone's pain and sadness within myself" thing doesn't feel like something a normal human being would say, and what's worse, no one calls him on it. No one in the entire narutoverse seems to think it's weird that this annoying dip-shit thinks he can save the world by getting his ass kicked for the sake of other people.

Sasuke's just as bad, but in different ways. He's become a two dimensional Mhahaha villain that would get curb-stomped and then forgotten about if this was One Piece or any other Shounen manga, but in this manga it's "Oh, he's such a tragic character, we must save him from his evil ways and give him a get-out-of-jail-FREE card."

But alas, I'm still coming to the telegrams and posting. That's probably the saddest part of this whole ordeal.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

I find his martyr complex kinda inspiring, or at least admirable in some respects.


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 13, 2011)

haters gonna hate......


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I find his martyr complex kinda inspiring, or at least admirable in some respects.



Why? It's just nonsense, he  is not able to bring peace to the world, even if he beats madara and sasuke and banishes the bijuu what then? He is not intelligent enough to do anything else than fight the threat before him, and defeating those won't bring peace to the world.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto: WHATS THAT? A WAR YA SAY?! NARUTO TO DA RESCUEEEE!! WUUUUSH!!! NEEEEAAAAAWWW POWPOWPOW
Iruka: there goes the bravest idiot I know *salutes*


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why? It's just nonsense, he  is not able to bring peace to the world, even if he beats madara and sasuke and banishes the bijuu what then? He is not intelligent enough to do anything else than fight the threat before him, and defeating those won't bring peace to the world.



Naruto will use his Sailor Moon powers and get rid of Evil. Forevah.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I find his martyr complex kinda inspiring, or at least admirable in some respects.



Inspiring, sure.

realistic and well written, no.

And that's what bugs me the most, if Naruto said something like "I must protect my friends" I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why? It's just nonsense, he  is not able to bring peace to the world, even if he beats madara and sasuke and banishes the bijuu what then? He is not intelligent enough to do anything else than fight the threat before him, and defeating those won't bring peace to the world.



This is a fictional world, Naruto can be as inteligent or strong enough as the plot requires him to be. Dont be surprissed if by the end of the manga he is made emperor of the ninja world and everyone was TnJ'sd by him


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> He is criticizing Naruto's current mental instability, which would be his messiah complex, which is unwarranted on it's own and just flat out stupid and unachievable.


you don't understand 

for instance
would you be pleased if in chapter where Sasuke solos everyone and generally shows himself in a good light I would come and say well, Sasuke is still whiny emo bitch?

that's why it's called damage control


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Inspiring, sure.
> 
> realistic and well written, no.
> 
> And that's what bugs me the most, if Naruto said something like "I must protect my friends" I'd have no problem with that.



It isn't inspiring. This I'm a Savior complex is more like foolish arrogance.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 13, 2011)

am I the only one thinking this reading the part where naruto's on his way to war?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9vrfEoc8_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Inspiring, sure.
> 
> realistic and well written, no.
> 
> And that's what bugs me the most, if Naruto said something like "I must protect my friends" I'd have no problem with that.



I must agree that that would have sounded much better.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

If Madara captures Killer B now, will Naruto feel guilty for not sticking with him? In fact, will he blame himself for letting Madara come dangerously close to reviving the Juubi?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> It isn't inspiring. This I'm a Savior complex is more like foolish arrogance.



Arrogant ? Hardly, considering Naruto knows of the prophecy and he knows that this war is fought for him and Bee. Besides Naruto is aware that he has the power to actualy ends this war on his own, why risk the lives of the other fodder shinobi when he knows he can do this alone ?


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

Still the level of butthurt and whining is off charts. 

Naruto doesn't have haters...


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> If Madara captures Killer B now, will Naruto feel guilty for not sticking with him? In fact, will he blame himself for letting Madara come dangerously close to reviving the Juubi?



this.........


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 13, 2011)

I am so glad to see that he didn't neglect sage mode, and it looks like he will be using bijuu chakra mode for different applications. Once he tames kyuubi though... gonna kick ass.
I knew he wouldn't finish training with BCM though. It is an inherently flawed form.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> If Madara captures Killer B now, will Naruto feel guilty for not sticking with him? In fact, will he blame himself for letting Madara come dangerously close to reviving the Juubi?



If he doesn't feel guilty, then Naruto's character will have officially taken a HUGH step back from the rescue Gaara arc, in which he felt guilt over Gaara having such a crap life while he got more and more friends in Konoha.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Who started this stupid fandom war anyway? Uchiha fandom or Naruto fandom? Whoever started it should be blamed on.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> If Madara captures Killer B now, will Naruto feel guilty for not sticking with him? In fact, will he blame himself for letting Madara come dangerously close to reviving the Juubi?



There are thousands of shinobis who really need Naruto, close friends too and you want him to think about motherfuckin hachibi at this moment?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 13, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Arrogant ? Hardly, considering Naruto knows of the prophecy and he knows that this war is fought for him and Bee. Besides Naruto is aware that he has the power to actualy ends this war on his own, why risk the lives of the other fodder shinobi when he knows he can do this alone ?



But didnt he say he  couldnt beat Sasuke ? Now he thinks he can end a war that eventually Sasuke will be in all by himself ? . Hey maybe he can, i hope he backs up his words when he hits the field


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> If after a sequence of events he oficially becomes a savior or something of that sort to the point that it is common knowledge for all the characters, then he could call it ''his duty''. But saying such things this soon makes him look like a messiah wannabe arrogant fool.



he has already shown it he used his ability to get nagato to revive people. he has officially become a savior a long time ago.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Apr 13, 2011)

OK from reading this thread and the spoiler one,I get the impression that this chapter is all Naruto all the time,would Kishi really do this?
 I know he's the main character but there is a war arc going on couldn't we get glimpses of some Edo battles or some villains plotting at least?


----------



## Ibb (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> Who started this stupid fandom war anyway? Uchiha fandom or Naruto fandom? Whoever started it should be blamed on.



The fandom war started in chapter three, and it was started by Kishimoto sensei himself.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 13, 2011)

Hero of Shadows said:


> OK from reading this thread and the spoiler one,I get the impression that this chapter is all Naruto all the time,would Kishi really do this?
> I know he's the main character but there is a war arc going on couldn't we get glimpses of some Edo battles or some villains plotting at least?



Next chapter we're getting Madara, who will be doing something. It will most likely take up an entire chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I am so glad to see that he didn't neglect sage mode, and it looks like he will be using bijuu chakra mode for different applications. Once he tames kyuubi though... gonna kick ass.
> I knew he wouldn't finish training with BCM though. It is an inherently flawed form.



Flawed? He besically has Kyuubi's power compressed in human form, how is that flawed ?  This is the ultimate Jinchuuriki form, the chakra is actualy tamed and compressed in a much smaller form, the only problem was the Bijuu dama and Naruto has solved that.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 13, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> But didnt he say he  couldnt beat Sasuke ? Now he thinks he can end a war that eventually Sasuke will be in all by himself ?



It's been an entire chapter about Naruto in which Sasuke hadn't been mentioned once. Must you ruin that with your questions?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> If Madara captures Killer B now, will Naruto feel guilty for not sticking with him? In fact, will he blame himself for letting Madara come dangerously close to reviving the Juubi?



bee will follow naruto into the war madara would attack him with naruto their or not. naruto knows bee can handle himself he is not worried about him. he won't blame himself he nagato told him he would experience hell in war. but he has to over come it. naruto is not bees baby sitter if he gets captured it would be bees own fault not naruto.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Flawed? He besically has Kyuubi's power compressed in human form, how is that flawed ?  This is the ultimate Jinchuuriki form, the chakra is actualy tamed and compressed in a much smaller form, the only problem was the Bijuu dama and Naruto has solved that.



He can only use it for a short amount of time? That's a flaw.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> But didnt he say he  couldnt beat Sasuke ? Now he thinks he can end a war that eventually Sasuke will be in all by himself ? . Hey maybe he can, i hope he backs up his words when he hits the field



he said both would die against each other in his book that is not wining. but now he probably thinks he can beat sasuke and anyone who stands in his way.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

There are Zetsu spores on Killer be. Madara already knows about Naruto's departure.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> If Madara captures Killer B now, will Naruto feel guilty for not sticking with him? In fact, will he blame himself for letting Madara come dangerously close to reviving the Juubi?


hes gonna blame himself & this will probably be motivation for him to learn hes new techniques


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> But didnt he say he  couldnt beat Sasuke ? Now he thinks he can end a war that eventually Sasuke will be in all by himself ?



Funny you missed the part about them * "dieing together"* (which Naru flat out told to Sascake) considering it was before the bullshit line "i can't beat him" and all of that was of course before he got his latest power up.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2011)

Sasuke isnt Naruto's bigest problem, his bigest foes are Madara and Kabuto, both are much stronger then Sasuke.


----------



## Selva (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, Naruto is the Jesus of the Naruverse. Bow before his awesomeness


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Naruto will use his Sailor Moon powers and get rid of Evil. Forevah.


Unless his magical girl costume is not on this level of epic I cannot accept it




?_Camorra_? said:


> This is a fictional world, Naruto can be as inteligent or strong enough as the plot requires him to be. Dont be surprissed if by the end of the manga he is made emperor of the ninja world and everyone was TnJ'sd by him


It just makes it look retarded, Naruto himself admitted he is stupid, I won't buy him suddenly being able to realize world peace sry :9


mofokage said:


> you don't understand
> 
> for instance
> would you be pleased if in chapter where Sasuke solos everyone and generally shows himself in a good light I would come and say well, Sasuke is still whiny emo bitch?
> ...



huh?

What are you on about, any sasuke fan would counter that Naruto is even more whiny


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> that's a TS barrier.
> i mean barriers that keep someone out or in?.



No, they are talking about the barrier at the end, when the 3rd put his hand against it and said he couldn't get in.  It was after the kyuubi was chainned up


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

so naruto can see his friends because of? 

first hatred sensor and now this?


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

My reasons for liking Naruto's "complex".  Take them or leave them as you will; I'm supposed to be studying for an exam, yet I'm on here.  FML...

Anyway.

I like Naruto's complex because he's taking responsibility.  He was raised a shinobi, and even from a young age he knew what his job entailed.  Assassinations.  Murder.  Blood and pain.  Sure this was purely theoretical to him before he met Zabuza and Haku, but the grim truth is that Naruto's chosen profession would have, eventually, brought pain to people.

Through his development and maturing in Parts 1 and 2, Naruto has learned that his world isn't so black and white.  That things aren't as simple as they seem.  That by virtue of being a shinobi, he's bought into the constantly perpetuated cycle of hatred spread by those less scrupulous than him.  

So, he's taking steps, as best as he knows how, to rectify the mistakes of the past.  He's seen what they've done to Jiraiya.  He's seen what they did to Orochimaru, Itachi and countless others.  So he's taking it upon himself to fix it, as best as he knows how.

Does he expect to do it alone?  Not at all.  In fact, Naruto hasn't had a single victory in Part 2 without help of some sort.  And I believe Kishi has done this on purpose.  To show that no matter how much Naruto might be a "bridge to peace", he's still gonna need the support of others.  But Naruto, first and foremost, represents and ideal.  A concept.  A hope for a better world, through his actions and his deeds.  And that's what I find inspirational about his character.  I don't know that I'd necessarily want to BE Naruto.  I doubt I have that fortitude, nor do I see the world is absolutes like he does.  But I sure as hell would follow him.  Because he represents some of the better traits I'd like to emulate myself.

Now.  Leave me alone, NF, so I can pass this exam.:lmalo


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Sasuke isnt Naruto's bigest problem, his bigest foes are Madara and Kabuto, both are much stronger then Sasuke.


don't think so. Both madara and kabuto wants Sasuke for some reason. And Madara implied that Sasuke is his biggest trump card.


----------



## CandleGuy (Apr 13, 2011)

What's funny about this is many of the same people you'd find in thread justifying Sasuke's actions are the ones who are upset about Naruto's Buddha/Jesus outlook.

Hilarious


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Madara wants to synchronize Sasuke to Gedo Mazou thats why, as for Kabuto he just wants Sasukes sharingan.


no. Oro, Kabuto, Madara, Danzo and Itachi know something about Sasuke that we're not aware of yet. Don't forget it was stated many times that Sasuke' potential is huge.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> so naruto can see his friends because of?
> 
> first hatred sensor and now this?



it may be for the users to see, even if he does see it I don't see the big difference.  I mean, before he could tell who was fighting or if they are in the area.  This isn't a streach to say he could see his friends charka levels draining meaning they are a fight and not fairing to well, especially if it is mult charkas, then you know its not like they are simply training.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> no. *Oro*, Kabuto, Madara, Danzo and Itachi know something about Sasuke that we're not aware of yet. Don't forget it was stated many times that Sasuke' potential is huge.



Orochimaru only wanted Sasuke for his sharingan.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> No, they are talking about the barrier at the end, when the 3rd put his hand against it and said he couldn't get in.  It was after the kyuubi was chainned up



that barrier............ lol, i haven't read the fight so


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> There are Zetsu spores on Killer be. Madara already knows about Naruto's departure.


 Um, when did Zetsu meet Killer Bee to put spores on him? I can't recall.

Now Naruto I understand, any one of those Zetsu clones that appeared after the brief Naruto vs Sasuke clash could have put the spores on him.

But I wonder if those spores also provide GPS tracking in addition to being, well, being the Naruto version of Leech Seed ( my favourite pokemon move for a grass type )


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Orochimaru only wanted Sasuke for his sharingan.


info is outdated. orochimaru wanted Sasuke for the same reason that Madara and Kabuto want him for at the moment.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara won't take on Killer Bee. He won't risk getting heavily injured. Especially with Kabuto around waiting to stab him in the back and Sasuke being unpredictable at times.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> it may be for the users to see, even if he does see it I don't see the big difference.  I mean, before he could tell who was fighting or if they are in the area.  This isn't a streach to say he could see his friends charka levels draining meaning they are a fight and not fairing to well, especially if it is mult charkas, then you know its not like they are simply training.



looks like a plot device for me.
kishi "how can i let naruto see the urgency of the setuation and let kisame vs gai happen? "

kishi "i know, how about a sensor thingy?"


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Um, when did Zetsu meet Killer Bee to put spores on him? I can't recall.


Remember when Kisame clone decapitated? Zetsu probably put some spore on killer be before being taken ou by lariat.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> no. Oro, Kabuto, Madara, Danzo and Itachi know something about Sasuke that we're not aware of yet. Don't forget it was stated many times that Sasuke' potential is huge.




They all said (*except Danzo who stated that Sascake is useless because he overused his shenanigan*)  that Sascake's shenanigan can surpass Itachi, nothing about Sascake himself.That's of course irrelevant now because Sascake doesn't even have his shenanigan anymore but Itachi's.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> looks like a plot device for me.
> kishi "how can i let naruto see the urgency of the setuation and let kisame vs gai happen? "
> 
> kishi "i know, how about a sensor thingy?"



the kyuubi himself had the sensing ability he showed it a few times. it was able to sense hate in people. when naruto defeated his dark side the  kyuubi asked where the real naruto was. and he sensed sasuke. it is not new


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 13, 2011)

The preview say that Madara pulls out an unexpected move. Could it be he summonx one of the Bijus?


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> Remember when Kisame clone decapitated? Zetsu probably put some spore on killer be before being taken ou by lariat.



Wasn't that Black Zetsu as the Kisame clone? And couldn't only White Zetsu use Leech Seed? I think I will go hunt that chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 13, 2011)

I love how the descrption of fights says Kimimaro utterly destroying people left and right ahahaha


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 13, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> It just makes it look retarded, *Naruto himself admitted he is stupid*, I won't buy him suddenly being able to realize world peace sry :9


To the Bolded that's called having a low self esteem while he may call himself dumb that's from him not being taught that well when he was younger and to counter act that history he puts on his brave face. Did you learn nothing from Hinata's only relevant interaction in Part 1?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> lol What, Oro called Sasuke a "Leftover Uchiha" , Danzou even wondered why Itachi sacrificed himself for a piece of shit Uchiha like Sasuke, Madara only wants Sasuke as his pwn to synchronize to Gedo Mazo, Kabuto wants Sasuke's sharingan to learn Rikudou's secrets. Sasuke doesent have any real potential, all of his power ups are stollen, even now with the EMS.


lol what?

1) Oro called him genius. And even admitted that Sasuke's geniuss>>>>>oro's genius.
2) Danzou statement is to vague to be taken seriously. Need more info.
3) Madara refused to give Sasuke to Kabuto until war is over.
4) Kabuto said that Sasuke is crucial to his plans.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow. Wasn't expecting drama between Iruka and Naruto, but I think still using those lies is what boiled up Naruto's doubts to the peak.

Near the end the spoilers said that more contact/barries teams were going to where Naruto was, seems he is still gonna be tried to be stopped. Now it looks like he will master Bijuu Mode (lol translators still call it "chili mode" ) in the battlefield.

Wonder if A and Tsuande will take matters and go stop Naruto personally...well, now if Naruto got out, Bee can no longer be kept in the dark either. Maybe the Kumo brothers will talk this out too.

Madara will appear next week, maybe Sasuke vs Naruto will be sooner than expected.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Wasn't that Black Zetsu as the Kisame clone? And couldn't only White Zetsu use Leech Seed? I think I will go hunt that chapter.


no it was white zetsu.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

Fandom wars.

Now that's why it's so interesting when Naruto or Sasuke shows up.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow. Wasn't expecting drama between Iruka and Naruto, but I think still using those lies is what boiled up Naruto's doubts to the peak.
> 
> Near the end the spoilers said that more contact/barries teams were going to where Naruto was, seems he is still gonna be tried to be stopped. Now it looks like he will master Bijuu Mode (lol translators still call it "chili mode" ) in the battlefield.
> 
> ...



bee is not in the dark he knows about the war. he was in the war meeting plus the hachibi said they will have to tell naruto the truth and not let him escape.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> The preview say that Madara pulls out an unexpected move. Could it be he summonx one of the Bijus?



Although the previews aren't 100% reliable, it also says "Negotiations!". Knowing Madara and looking at that, he's probably going to try to sweet talk someone again. If not, it probably has to do with 1)Using a Bijuu/Bijuu power as you said, 2)Going after Naruto or Bee personally.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> The preview say that Madara pulls out an unexpected move. Could it be he summonx one of the Bijus?



I am more going into the direction of unleashing Sasuke.

Somehow makes sense to me now that Naruto makes his way for Sasuke to do as well.

Or since it's Negotiations:
Maybe trying to sort of Ally with the Shinobi's against Kabuto so he won't reveal the 6th Coffin.The only Card that Madara has in Cooperating with him.Afterall Edo's are still out when he dies.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 13, 2011)

Epic chapter looks epic


----------



## Deadway (Apr 13, 2011)

Tobi is most likely going to jump into the kages since I think I read something about Negotiation.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> The new generation always surpasses the old, Oro was comparing Sasuke to him when he was his age but you forget that Sasuke has cheat mode Sharingan that allows him to copy jutsus ,thats his real genius.


So how does it change the fact that Sasuke's geniuss>>>Oro's genius?



> Orochimaru and Kabuto want the Sharingan for its ability to copy and understand jutsus, the Sharingan works best in an Uchiha body


really? Show me the proof.



> put 2+2 togheter and you see why Kabuto and Oro want Sasuke Kabuto also said that he will get his revenge on Sasuke and he wasnt even worried about facing him.


revenge is too petty for main villain like Kabuto. Don't try to downplay Sasuke's role in this manga, hater.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

one big set up chapter.  Pretty funny to see them try and stop Naruto with a barrier. lol


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> one big set up chapter. Pretty funny to see them try and stop Naruto with a barrier. lol


they're stupid. They had to send Naruto to myabokuzan for his own security.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

> Danzou statement is to vague to be taken seriously. Need more info.



Learn to read manga


"You've used your eyes too much", "Sascake is *useless* now"

What's so hard to understand? And when did Danzo ever imply that he sees something in that trash?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> My reasons for liking Naruto's "complex".  Take them or leave them as you will; I'm supposed to be studying for an exam, yet I'm on here.  FML...
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...



Did you miss what he said in this chapter or something?

Naruto's belief that he can solve all problems and bear all burdens is naive at best, obnoxious at worst.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 13, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I am more going into the direction of unleashing Sasuke.
> 
> Somehow makes sense to me now that Naruto makes his way for Sasuke to do as well.
> 
> ...



Well, "Negotiations" might not mean anything after all or it might not mean what anyone is thinking. I rather liked your idea that Sasuke will head towards the battle at the same time as Naruto. Also seems fitting that Madara would show up the minute Naruto(the most important chess piece) leaves his hiding place. Maybe he'll try to negotiate with him? Hmm.



gabzilla said:


> Did you miss what he said in this chapter or something?
> 
> Naruto's belief that he can solve all problems and bear all burdens is naive at best, obnoxious at worst.



Yeah, taking on responsibilities also requires maturity and self-awareness(especially of ones limitations.) Naruto rather lacks these qualifications.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

i think that madara will talk directly to naruto, saying that he can end the war if he sacrifices himself :z


i know that naruto would pass...im proud of him 


but now he is in for some huge shit and mindfuck by madara...imagine he throw all the war on naruto's shoulders, knowing madara he can do this


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

All those people bitching about Naruto should reread the fight with Nagato, especially the ending. 

Naruto's motivation is right there for all to see. Jiraiya and Nagato both entrusted Naruto with their dreams of peace and Nagato taught Naruto about the true nature of war and the cycle of hatred. 
Everyone should know how serious Naruto takes his promises so there's really no reason for people to be surprised that he regards it as his duty to bear the brunt of the hatred. 

Furthermore his parents both gave their lives for him to become strong enough to face Madara and won't diminish that sacrifice by abandoning their hopes for him.

Apparently Kishi is a *too* sophisticated writer for some people.



Seraphiel said:


> Why? It's just nonsense, he  is not able to bring peace to the world, even if he beats madara and sasuke and banishes the bijuu what then? He is not intelligent enough to do anything else than fight the threat before him, and defeating those won't bring peace to the world.



Peace isn't dependant on intelligence. Naruto's solution won't be some stroke of genius, some brilliant scheme with which he manipulates everyone to abandon their warlike ways. Naruto will create peace by establishing bonds between the villages. Just like he did create strong bonds between Sunagakure and Konoha. His sincere and earnest actions will create bonds with other villages as well. 

It's not as if he would purge every violent impulse from human nature or rid mankind of hatred or some other utopic solution. It's far more simple. If there are enough bonds of friendship, respect and trust between the villages those villages are unlikely to go to war with each other. Even if there are individuals who have cause to hate each other. Every friendship struck up between shinobi of different villages, everytime a shinobi saves someone from another village, everytime people impress each other more bonds are formed. And Naruto is at the center of those bonds, his role is to be the bridge between the villages.

So as you can see Naruto won't have to think of something clever, all he has to do is be his usual self and peace will be achieved as a matter of course.


----------



## Agony (Apr 13, 2011)

this chapter is jus ok.nth special.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that madara will talk directly to naruto, saying that he can end the war if he sacrifices himself :z



Even Naru ain't that stupid to buy that ****


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> one big set up chapter.  Pretty funny to see them try and stop Naruto with a barrier. lol



Well it wasn't a bad try, after all, Yondi was able to do _some_ level of control on the full kyuubi with his _solo_ barrier, though it wasn't enough and the needed Kushina's chains to _fully_ pin it down. And if it weren't for the fact that Kushina was near-dead, Kyuubi would have been held down pretty tight.

So I would say that using multiple people to make a barrier, and using to the Nara's shadow bind to pin him down was infact a very good approximation. Too bad Naruto in his RM mode has far more control on his chakra than a wild Kyuuubi did.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> "You've used your eyes too much", "Sascake is useless now"
> 
> What's so hard to understand?And when did Danzo ever imply that he sse something in that trash?


danzo didn't confirm Madara's story. He just misunderstood Sasuke's action and hatred towards him and konoha and responded accordingly. It's because madara lied to Sasuke about coup detat. I know it's just a theory but we need to wait for more info.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Even Naru ain't that stupid to buy that ****



Don't be so sure about it


----------



## Oldy (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> No, there were two separate set-ups to contain Kyuubi, one was Yondaime's Barrier, which as you can see in your own linked page, was strong enough to keep some one like Sandaime from entering in, and the other was Kushina's chakra chains, to keep it pinned down.


No there is only one. What you link as Yondaime's barrier shows Kushina making the barrier and if you look more carrefully to the page I linked you will see that the barrier in front of Sandaime is set up by Kushina's chain as well.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Don't be so sure about it



If you jinx Naruto's recent streak of intelligence I will not be happy .


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope Naruto heading to the battlefield and Madara making a move means that we're focusing on the 'major players' now, and not insignificant heroes from the past?

Edit: ...oh, and Bee is as good as dead.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Well, "Negotiations" might not mean anything after all or it might not mean what anyone is thinking. I rather liked your idea that Sasuke will head towards the battle at the same time as Naruto. Also seems fitting that Madara would show up the minute Naruto(the most important chess piece) leaves his hiding place. *Maybe he'll try to negotiate with him?* Hmm.




I am seeing this as huge possibility.

Might be farfetched but what if he forces Naruto to fight Bee or he'll kill Iruka etc?



> i think that madara will talk directly to naruto, saying that he can end the war if he sacrifices himself :z



Naruto ain't that stupid.There is still Bee so the War wouldn't be over.
And I doubt he'd just forget about him.

Letting himself get captured
Nah don't see it.


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Even Naru ain't that stupid to buy that ****



Actually Naruto _is_ that stupid, there is a reason there is an entire trope on , it's a _very_ common plot point in stories, it would Naruto to fit to aT to do exactly like that.

However, what's more likely is that Naruto could just decide to kill himself, to both deprive Madara of Kyuubi, and end this war.


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that madara will talk directly to naruto, saying that he can end the war if he sacrifices himself :z
> 
> 
> i know that naruto would pass...im proud of him
> ...


Madara: _"If you only knew the power of the Uchiha. You never were told what happened to your father."_
Naruto: _"Actually, my father told me enough. He told me *you* lost to him!"_
Madara: _"No. No. That's not true. That's impossible!"_
Naruto: _"Search your feelings, you *know* it to be true-bayo!"_ 
Madara: _"[anguished] No! Nooooooooooooo!"_


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> Actually Naruto _is_ that stupid, there is a reason there is an entire trope on , it's a _very_ common plot point in stories, it would Naruto to fit to aT to do exactly like that.
> 
> However, what's more likely is that Naruto could just decide to kill himself, to both deprive Madara of Kyuubi, and end this war.



Madara's goal is to enslave mankind, Naruto won't just roll over and sacrifice himself unless he can avert that fate for good. And just killing himself is just as pointless since Madara is living proof that you can't just outwait him. He has survived a hundred years he'll survive until the Kyuubi reincarnates.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

people. by negotiation kishi meant Zetsu kidnapping Feudal Lords and force them to listen to Madara.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> people. by negotiation kishi meant Zetsu kidnapping Feudal Lords and force them to listen to Madara.



Gotta get past Mei,Chojuuro and others to get to that.

Doubt he can get that far in only in One Chapter.
Especially since fighting is bound to occur.

I suspect Zetsu is strong.But to rollstomp a Kage seems rather improbable.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Gotta get past Mei,Chojuuro and others to get to that.
> 
> Doubt he can get that far in only in One Chapter.
> Especially since fighting is bound to occur.



Well, Kishi could always off panel them.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Gotta get past Mei,Chojuuro and others to get to that.
> 
> Doubt he can get that far in only in One Chapter.
> Especially since fighting is bound to occur.



He had already kidnapped them. 

Mei and other fodders just failed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Well, Kishi could always off panel them.



Safe and sound Logic.

Possible indeed though would Kishi actually go that far to off panel a current Kage?


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> Actually Naruto _is_ that stupid, there is a reason there is an entire trope on , it's a _very_ common plot point in stories, it would Naruto to fit to aT to do exactly like that.
> 
> However, what's more likely is that Naruto could just decide to kill himself, to both deprive Madara of Kyuubi, and end this war.



Naruto fights rather than surrenders no matter the cost, in fact that would be HIS personal Honor Before Reason. 

I suppose Madara could try, anyway. Maybe attempt to convince Naruto his Plan is a better alternative to the thousands of fodder lives lost in a war. Or, take a hostage. I can see Naruto just blindly charging him for either of these methods, though.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Gotta get past Mei,Chojuuro and others to get to that.
> 
> Doubt he can get that far in only in One Chapter.
> Especially since fighting is bound to occur.
> ...



Aren't Mei and Choujuuro right now evacuating the leaders of Frost and Hotspring Country? The five daimyo of the great countries are goofing around in that hideout under the protection of a couple of mostly unknown shinobi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2011)

The chapter shows Naruto cares alot for his friends, but that can also prove to be a huge flaw and fault in his character, he has to put a limit to himself and to the things he can and can't do for them.

Expecting that by taking this rushed and irresponsible decision, he'll go through some aftershocks during the war and come to understand much better Nagato's last words. Maybe Madara's negotiation (if it is even about him and Naruto, could be something else) will evoke that.



~Ageha~ said:


> bee is not in the dark he knows about the war. he was in the war meeting plus the hachibi said they will have to tell naruto the truth and not let him escape.



Sorry, my bad. In that case and seeing that his Jinchuuriki student is no longer in the room, Bee might want to join the fray too. He most likely will go speak with his brother, unless he also breaks out like Naruto just did.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Possible indeed though would Kishi actually go that far to off panel a current Kage?


mei is woman in kishi's manga. She is fated to fail.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Aren't Mei and Choujuuro right now evacuating the leaders of Frost and Hotspring Country? The five daimyo of the great countries are goofing around in that hideout under the protection of a couple of mostly unknown shinobi.







Zetsu is one with the Land.

With the Feudal Lords being moved at their Intervals a meeting between Zetsu and Mei w/ Chojuuro is bound.

Especially since the Hideouts are just 5 Places.

So yes she is with them but confrontation at some point is inevitable.

It's even possible Zetsu found them already due to his response at underestimating him.



> mei is woman in kishi's manga. She is fated to fail.



Ino is female oh look she didn't fail in helping to take out Kinkaku and Asuma but played a major role.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> danzo didn't confirm Madara's story. He just misunderstood Sasuke's action and hatred towards him and konoha and responded accordingly. It's because madara lied to Sasuke about coup detat. I know it's just a theory but we need to wait for more info.


yes, see that kishi didnt let they talk enough, there was enough room for misunderstanding





bearzerger said:


> Apparently Kishi is a *too* sophisticated writer for some people.



true, it can be seen in the library everyday...


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 13, 2011)

Danzo said sasuke was useless. Then that same useless kid crushed his heart


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 13, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> They all said (*except Danzo who stated that Sascake is useless because he overused his shenanigan*)  that Sascake's shenanigan can surpass Itachi, nothing about Sascake himself.That's of course irrelevant now because Sascake doesn't even have his shenanigan anymore but Itachi's.





?_Camorra_? said:


> The Sharingan combined with Senju cells can allow Kabuto and Oro to discover the truth behind ninjutsu and RS's secret,nothing more nothing less.
> Sasuke was always thought as a tool by Oro, if Oro ever thought so highly of Sasuke he wouldnt call him "Leftover Uchiha ".



, so now Sasuke eye's isnt apart of him, its another living organism ? LOL NF Logic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Yeah while Danzou was holding back his strongest weapon and Sasuke had help


you know its not sasuke's problem 



the right attack at the right moment can be unavoidable, sasuke took advantage of the fact that danzou guessed that he would hold back because of karin ^^, before he even could try to use that sharingan, sasuke could have stabbed him


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Did you miss what he said in this chapter or something?
> 
> Naruto's belief that he can solve all problems and bear all burdens is naive at best, obnoxious at worst.



Oh my gosh Naruto feels responsible about a war that is pretty much about him? How dare that selfish little brat want to end it before any of his friends and alias suffer any more deaths. 

This whole Jesus complex every one seems to be complaining about seem to have forgotten that Naruto isn't doing this cause he thinks he's hot shit. Since Jiraiya's death we've learned Naruto is the child of prophecy, so both Jiraiya and his extended Toad family believe he is the key to peace. His parents Minato and Kushina not only believe he is capable of protecting Konoha but left him the Kyuubi as a key to do so. Finally we got Nagato and Konan who's dying wish where for Naruto to bring upon peace because they couldn't. 

Madara might not be the end all be all evil in the world but any one who's read this manga for the past 2 years can figure out he is the source of many, many of this worlds problems. If Naruto is capable of stopping the war, defeating both Kabuto and Madara he has essentially taken care of a huge chunk of the worlds problems in just a manner of moments.

So yeah Naruto might be naive to think he can take all of the worlds burdens but this one you know the war for the jins, should be one he can handle.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 13, 2011)

still what is funny is that in previous chapter... chouji was about to "fly" but in current one 2 other akimichi's from chouji's clan were flying   well naruto helped them a bit... but still they took chouji's spot XD (you dont need butterfly's wings to fly !)

still this shows how strong sage mode is... no matter what the mass is it can be lifted... if naruto picked up a damn rhino than 2fatties are nothing big XD


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

lol Naruto just pwned those fools. And what did they even expect?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Apparently Kishi is a *too* sophisticated writer for some people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't delude yourself he is an average writer at best, read more seinen please. 

Also Narutos answer was pathetic and sad, he had no real answer so he just decided to follow what jiraiya said and wave a book around deluding himself into hippie jesus mode.



Also you miss the point Naruto can't influence every single person and that's the problem, people will always find a reason for war no matter how strong the bonds are, thinking otherwise(especially considering what the Narutoverse is like) is just funny, ofc Kishi will make him pull it off but it's gonna be lame and sad, not to mention how much the Shinobi villages would suffer by going out of business since they are self sustaining.


@camora what was danzo holding back? Sasuke beat him as a shinobi, madara lampshaded it for you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

come on...naruto is in a really hard situation


i think that i would make the same decision as him


say that he should stay there and wait while his friends died for him is almost as dumb as say that sasuke should return to konoha and act like nothing happened.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a Shonen manga. Naruto going out there to protect his friends and take it himself is exactly what Goku, Ichigo and Luffy would have done. Shonen heroes act this way. Whining about it and saying it's dumb, irresponsible, please, you must not have heard of any Shonen stories. This is how they are. If anything I'd say the people whining are haters and/or don't want Naruto on the battlefield and simply want to see side-characters go at it. You know, it doesn't matter anymore. He's going to the battlefield so crying about spilled milk won't help a thing. 

Madara might indeed try to negotiate with the Daiymos and see where that gets them. Every once in a while in fiction they usually have someone older who's usually a different kind of character compared to the main and the majority of the time they don't seem battle-ready compared. They're usually the kind of character to give in to the enemies plans until the hero continues to keep doing what he said to take on the enemy. Happened in the horrid Street Fighter film for example. That one smug British man tried to give in to Bison's demands until Jean Claude basically said "Fuck what you're saying we're fighting". 

If not that someone's always weak minded on the "good" side in these things. They're pretty much the highest authority of who aren't affected by Naruto as a character so they could be the most easily convinced. 

You know, it would be pretty funny if it relates to him negotiating with Sasuke. I could easily imagine him saying "Ok you give me Bee and I'll get you Naruto and there won't be any interruptions I promise you" or "You give me the Daiymo and Naruto is all yours where ever he is".


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Peace isn't dependant on intelligence. Naruto's solution won't be some stroke of genius, some brilliant scheme with which he manipulates everyone to abandon their warlike ways. Naruto will create peace by establishing bonds between the villages. Just like he did create strong bonds between Sunagakure and Konoha. His sincere and earnest actions will create bonds with other villages as well.
> 
> It's not as if he would purge every violent impulse from human nature or rid mankind of hatred or some other utopic solution. It's far more simple. *If there are enough bonds of friendship, respect and trust between the villages those villages are unlikely to go to war with each other.* Even if there are individuals who have cause to hate each other. Every friendship struck up between shinobi of different villages, everytime a shinobi saves someone from another village, everytime people impress each other more bonds are formed. And Naruto is at the center of those bonds, his role is to be the bridge between the villages.
> 
> So as you can see Naruto won't have to think of something clever, all he has to do is be his usual self and peace will be achieved as a matter of course.



That is pretty childish. The truth is, peace in this manga will be brought about through cheesy and argument less speeches. The same way that the change of Nagato and Sasori were done.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol Naruto just pwned those fools. And what did they expect?



Iruka to talk Naruto down from entering I don't think they honestly expected them to last against Naruto using force it will be interesting to see what reaction there is from A and Tsunade now Naruto has gone through the guards.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Iruka to talk Naruto down from entering I don't think they honestly expected them to last against Naruto using force it will be interesting to see what reaction there is from A and Tsunade now Naruto has gone through the guards.



I expect A to bash another Table.

Or something in general.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Oh my gosh Naruto feels responsible about a war that is pretty much about him? How dare that selfish little brat want to end it before any of his friends and alias suffer any more deaths.



Oh _please_.

It would have been fine if he had said he wants to protect his friends. He didn't said that.

The war is not only about him. Do you seriously believe Madara wouldn't be trying to take over the world if Naruto didn't exist? He has been doing this for ages.



jdbzkh said:


> This whole Jesus complex every one seems to be complaining about seem to have forgotten that Naruto isn't doing this cause he thinks he's hot shit. Since Jiraiya's death we've learned Naruto is the child of prophecy, so both Jiraiya and his extended Toad family believe he is the key to peace. His parents Minato and Kushina not only believe he is capable of protecting Konoha but left him the Kyuubi as a key to do so. Finally we got Nagato and Konan who's dying wish where for Naruto to bring upon peace because they couldn't.



I didn't say he thinks he's hot shit. I said his martyr complex is fucking annoying. The Prophecy was a stupid way to make Naruto look more special. He didn't need a Prophecy, he didn't need to be the Chosen One.



jdbzkh said:


> Madara might not be the end all be all evil in the world but any one who's read this manga for the past 2 years can figure out he is the source of many, many of this worlds problems.



You don't say. 

I know Madara is the source of most, if not all, problems in the Naruto world. Believing all problems will end with him is stupid. 



jdbzkh said:


> If Naruto is capable of stopping the war, defeating both Kabuto and Madara he has essentially taken care of a huge chunk of the worlds problems in just a manner of moments.



I know Naruto will beat the bad guys and yada yada. My problem is with him wanting to bear all the burden. I don't find it inspiring, I find it annoying.



jdbzkh said:


> So yeah Naruto might be naive to think he can take all of the worlds burdens but this one you know the war for the jins, should be one he can handle.



Of course he can handle it. Of course he can win. This will be just like the Pain fight. I just hope Madara isn't converted by badfic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

anyways this outcome was expected but it was kinda early...do you guys think that something serious will happen to naruto? he is going against iruka, this kind of attitude usually have bad consequences like what happened to sasuke when he didnt listen to kakashi or naruto


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Oh _please_.
> 
> It would have been fine if he had said he wants to protect his friends. He didn't said that.
> 
> ...



Didn't Naruto said something like "My friends are fighting for their lives and you're keeping me hidden here ?"


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> anyways this outcome was expected but it was kinda early...do you guys think that something serious will happen to naruto? he is going against iruka, this kind of attitude usually have bad consequences like what happened to sasuke when he didnt listen to kakashi or naruto


be will end up being captured by Madara. after that Naruto's hatred towards Madara will be over 9000.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lmao Naruto is fucking awesome.


----------



## Btbgfel (Apr 13, 2011)

Chinese version out

...talk talk and talk


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Didn't Naruto said something like "My friends are fighting for their lives and you're keeping me hidden here ?"



If it only had been all he said. He talked about taking everyone's sadness and pain within, as if he suddenly were the world's savior in a Jesus fashion.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Didn't Naruto said something like "My friends are fighting for their lives and you're keeping me hidden here ?"



I'm talking about this:



> Naruto : I'm going to finish this whole war myself. All this pain and sadness are mine to bear.
> It's my duty !



I have no problems with Naruto wanting to fight to protect his friends. It's who he is. I do have a problem with Naruto thinking he's the one that needs to bear all the burden.


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> be will end up being captured by Madara. after that Naruto's hatred towards Madara will be over 9000.





mofokage said:


> *Naruto's hatred towards Madara will be over 9000.*





mofokage said:


> *Naruto's hatred*


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

ZiBi21 said:


> still what is funny is that in previous chapter... chouji was about to "fly" but in current one 2 other akimichi's from chouji's clan were flying   well naruto helped them a bit... but still they took chouji's spot XD (you dont need butterfly's wings to fly !)
> 
> still this shows how strong sage mode is... no matter what the mass is it can be lifted... if naruto picked up a damn rhino than 2fatties are nothing big XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> be will end up being captured by Madara. after that Naruto's hatred towards Madara will be over 9000.


something like that might happen...it would be funny if madara captured him and threw him before sasuke 



perhaps it will be his negotiation? he gives him the chance to meet sasuke and he gives the kyuubi


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

the pic of naruto pushing the guards out of the temple is awesome


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I'm talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problems with Naruto wanting to fight to protect his friends. It's who he is. I do have a problem with Naruto thinking he's the one that needs to bear all the burden.



I think Naruto's team mates are fighting to protect him. The pain and sadness they are feeling in the process are his, since they are fighting instead of him. It makes total sense to me.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

people don't understand naruto is the jesus of his world. he is the savior. people get mad for nothing.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## neverlandvictim (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> That is pretty childish. The truth is, peace in this manga will be brought about through cheesy and argument less speeches. The same way that the change of Nagato and Sasori were done.



 Actually that's pretty logical. 

 I'm starting to remember why I put you on my ignore list.....all you do is bitch.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think Naruto team mates are fighting to protect him. The pain and sadness they are feeling in the process are his, since they are fighting instead of him. It makes total sense to me.



By that logic, when Naruto fights the pain and sadness he feels are his friends' because he's fighting instead of them. 

How do you think Naruto's _friends_ feel when he just bears all the pain and suffers for it? Do you think they like that?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> people don't understand naruto is the jesus of his world. he is the savior.



It's too soon for him to consider himself as such. Doing so at this point is sheer arrogance.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara's "negotiations" could very much imply appearing in front of Naruto, using his teletransport jutsu to suck him inside that Tetris world of his and held him captive there while he talks him and makes him wait till Sasuke is ready to fight him

My 2 cents.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

so Naruto's that jutsu is Bijuu Rasengan? Am I right? as far as i can remeber Kishi said that this would be his last training.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

i like to see that naruto is not really the perfect good boy that listen to all his friends, even if its because of his jesus complex, at least he is showing that he has some blood running in his veins, and can have the considereded naive decision sometimes




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Madara's "negotiations" could very much imply appearing in front of Naruto, using his teletransport jutsu to suck him inside that Tetris world of his and held him captive there while he talks him and makes him wait till Sasuke is ready to fight him
> 
> My 2 cents.



would be hilarious


or perhaps he will bring both to fight inside of this dimension?


----------



## ashher (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto is on a rampage. Yay!!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn I wasn't expecting Naruto's escape to take up the whole damn chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

neverlandvictim said:


> Actually that's pretty logical.
> 
> I'm starting to remember why I put you on my ignore list.....all you do is bitch.



Surely not realistic.

I don't see why it's fine to do when it's about other characters, but with Naruto it's a crime and morally wrong.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

So, it looks like Sakura is just a healer and nothing more. Why didn't Kishi put her in Shizune's division in the first place?


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it only me? Or is anyone else wondering when will Naruto train to do "That Jutsu"? 

He's out to fight in the war... so either he already knows it but wasn't able to do it or he'll do it on the spot when the time comes.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> I'm talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problems with Naruto wanting to fight to protect his friends. It's who he is. I do have a problem with Naruto thinking he's the one that needs to bear all the burden.



Naruto is the *choosen *one(yeah ,I know many people don?t like that ,but It?s a fact that we can`t chagne) and he *knows *that ,this is why he wants to bear all the hatred ..

He thinks it all *his *duty.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> Damn I wasn't expecting Naruto's escape to take up the whole damn chapter.



Talk chapters are long. Next week we should get back to the action.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> By that logic, when Naruto fights the pain and sadness he feels are his friends' because he's fighting instead of them.
> 
> How do you think Naruto's _friends_ feel when he just bears all the pain and suffers for it? Do you think they like that?



But Naruto's friend don't think like that, do they ?

That's the whole point of the manga

Besides, when Naruto fought Pain. Akatsuki wasn't trying to capture the villagers. Pain was there to capture Naruto. It's the same thing.

Naruto wants to take his responsabilities.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> It's too soon for him to consider himself as such. Doing so at this point is sheer arrogance.


He was told that he is the child of the prophecy, Jiraiya ( a famous ninja put his faith in him), Minato ( The village saviour put his faith in him), Nagato ( the reincarnation of Rikudou) put his faith in Naruto. Then there's the likes of Chiyo, Tsunada and Kushina. 

He saved the village from destruction and conquered the Kyuubi. 

He is powerful enough and he has the blessing from many respected figures.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

raws look good


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Is it only me? Or is anyone else wondering when will Naruto train to do "That Jutsu"?


Kabuto and Naruto will use their "that jutsus" on each other


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He was told that he is the child of the prophecy, Jiraiya ( a famous ninja put his faith in him), Minato ( The village saviour put his faith in him), Nagato ( the reincarnation of Rikudou) put his faith in Naruto. Then there's the likes of Chiyo, Tsunada and Kushina.
> 
> He saved the village from destruction and conquered the Kyuubi.
> 
> He is powerful enough and he has the blessing from many respected figures.



But he doesn't have the power to face an entire army BY HIMSELF. Or does he?


----------



## ashher (Apr 13, 2011)

Srsly ppl, what's wrong with naruto thinking its his responsibility? This is a war over bizuus. He is a jinchuriki. Its the job of the jinchuriki to protect the bizuu from enemies. Ofc its his responsibility.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

It's good for a transitional chapter i guess.

Still kinda boring though.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So, it looks like Sakura is just a healer and nothing more. Why didn't Kishi put her in Shizune's division in the first place?


Because people need to be healed as the battle is going on, not when the medical unit can pull them to safety.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> It's good for a transitional chapter i guess.
> 
> Still kinda boring though.
> __________________


it's good for transitional chapter have 40 pages of discussion. I think NF is getting back to normal.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Surely not realistic.
> 
> I don't see why it's fine to do when it's about other characters, but with Naruto it's a crime and morally wrong.



I don't think someone who took all their reasons for liking Naruto and shamelessly transferred them over to Sasuke can afford to talk about what's "realistic."


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

can't wait for the next chapter.  We're finally back to the main characters and whoever meets Naruto first is going to get instantly owned.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Because people need to be healed as the battle is going on, not when the medical unit can pull them to safety.



Without the risk that the enemy could attack the healer as well?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Don't delude yourself he is an average writer at best, read more seinen please.



Your answer shows that you didn't comprehend what I said. I was being derisive when I said that Kishi who is writing a manga which even little children should be able to understand easily was too sophisticated for a number of people who post on this forum.

Oh and "read more seinen"?  Sorry, but seeing how I enjoy reading proper novels you setting the bar so low is just ridiculous.





> Also Narutos answer was pathetic and sad, he had no real answer so he just decided to follow what jiraiya said and wave a book around deluding himself into hippie jesus mode.



It seems to me your sophisticated seinen works haven't prepared you to understand the average writing of Kishi. Cause you obviously don't get it.



> Also you miss the point Naruto can't influence every single person and that's the problem, people will always find a reason for war no matter how strong the bonds are, thinking otherwise(especially considering what the Narutoverse is like) is just funny, ofc Kishi will make him pull it off but it's gonna be lame and sad, not to mention how much the Shinobi villages would suffer by going out of business since they are self sustaining.



Naruto doesn't need to influence everyone himself. That was the point I was making. Didn't you read what I wrote? In each battle more bonds are being created between the villages. 

Naruto's role is just to support those bonds like he does with Suna. Gaara who is very much respected in Sunagakure feels indebted to Naruto and is willing to risk his life for Naruto's sake and the entire village is grateful to Naruto's role in Gaara's rescue. And to a lesser extend other Konoha shinobi like Sakura, and team Gai are respected as well by Suna. I think it's safe to say that while both Naruto and Gaara are alive there won't be any war between the two villages. 

Next, Kumogakure. Naruto has certainly made a favourable impression on several influential people there. It's still a long way of from the high esteem in which Sunagakure holds Naruto, but there are a number of shinobi who already respect Naruto quite a bit. Naruto can build on that. 

And that's not all. The people Naruto has influenced keep influencing others as can be seen by Gaara. All the bonds they establish will work just as well in creating peace.

Do you see where I'm going with this? Just like the good relations between Suna and Konoha are build on the bond between Naruto and Gaara, so can Naruto establish good relations with the other villages. And while there certainly will be people who will still look at Konoha with hate they will find little support in their own village with talk of war. And if people continue to put effort into peace as time passes there'll be more and more bonds until people like Naruto and Gaara aren't even necessary anymore.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So, it looks like Sakura is just a healer and nothing more. Why didn't Kishi put her in Shizune's division in the first place?



Would it be better for the injured Shinobis to wait until the Medic's arrive or to have a Medic in the Division in the first Place?

*Might* have something to do with Guy as well cause he was so weakened in the beginning.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

damn he entered SM super fast.


----------



## ashher (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorin said:


> It's good for a transitional chapter i guess.
> 
> Still kinda boring though.



blah, the interactions in this chapter is much more interesting than the usual fights. Srsly, when will ppl grow up enough to actually enjoy better things than kamehamehas?


----------



## ashher (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> damn he entered SM super fast.



yeah you are right. That's a very important point. How did i miss that?


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> it's good for transitional chapter have 40 pages of discussion. I think NF is getting back to normal.



I remember times when Predictions thread had easily +100 pages.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I don't think someone who took all their reasons for liking Naruto and shamelessly transferred them over to Sasuke can afford to talk about what's "realistic."



There's such thing as disappointment.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

ashher said:


> yeah you are right. That's a very important point. How did i miss that?



yea it really took him nothing more than a few seconds.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> damn he entered SM super fast.



For a moment it even looks like he entered it while _moving_.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

ashher said:


> blah, the interactions in this chapter is much more interesting than the usual fights. Srsly, when will ppl grow up enough to actually enjoy better things than kamehamehas?



Sadly because people desperately want the plot to move on, who cares about dialogues and character developement


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto's ability to enter SM is a large contrast compared to whenever he used it in the Pain fight. Crazy amazing.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Without the risk that the enemy could attack the healer as well?


Medic nins are trained to be evasive.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> I remember times when Predictions thread had easily +100 pages.


yeah I know. It's because mysterious character like Itachi, Pain, Danzo and Minato are gone. Only Tobi left.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> yeah I know. It's because mysterious character like Itachi, Pain, Danzo and Minato are gone. Only Tobi left.



What about Zetsu?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

Atta boy, Naruto.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's ability to enter SM is a large contrast compared to whenever he used it in the Pain fight. Crazy amazing.



yea.not only that but it he seemed to not be comepletly still as well while doing 
it.
kishi being perhaps inconsistent?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

naruto has learned to enter sage mode fast


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> What about Zetsu?


zetsu mysterious aura dissapeared when it was revealed that he is nothing but a purified mokuton created by madara.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the next chapter, looks like Nagato's words stuck with Naruto


----------



## Saunion (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> damn he entered SM super fast.



It actually looks almost as fast as the way he enters RM... If it's not a mistake by Kishi and Naruto is indeed able to enter SM almost instantly, then he's gotten significantly more dangerous.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

So did Naruto go KM because he couldn't break free in SM or ...?

And why the different usages? Did he intend to use SM to feel out the situation and KM for the power to escape?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So did Naruto go KM because he couldn't break free in SM or ...?
> 
> And why the different usages? Did he intend to use SM to feel out the situation and KM for the power to escape?



looks like he got out of sage mode when he met iruka in the forest. he just used KM instead it seems

look at the pic he is out of sage mode


----------



## Deadway (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto can go SM and KM in a second.....oh boy....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

vered said:


> yea.not only that but it he seemed to not be comepletly still as well while doing
> it.
> kishi being perhaps inconsistent?


I'm sure it was planned. Naruto was training SM arcs ago during the Kage Summit so I'm guessing that this is an evolved training report of that. It's not like we all thought he'd have to take a long time to enter SM in the first place.


----------



## ashher (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Your answer shows that you didn't comprehend what I said. I was being derisive when I said that Kishi who is writing a manga which even little children should be able to understand easily was too sophisticated for a number of people who post on this forum.
> 
> Oh and "read more seinen"?  Sorry, but seeing how I enjoy reading proper novels you setting the bar so low is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...



good post mate, but i do hope that kishimoto at the end acknowledges that its not possible to establish peace forever in this way. Surely it can't be too much to expect even from a shonen to have at least that much realism and maturity in it.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> By that logic, when Naruto fights the pain and sadness he feels are his friends' because he's fighting instead of them.
> 
> How do you think Naruto's _friends_ feel when he just bears all the pain and suffers for it? Do you think they like that?



Of course not, but isn't that the manga's whole lynchpin-- the bonds? We have been witness to this over and over again in his manga from the VERY BEGINNING. 


JihaD


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> it's good for transitional chapter have 40 pages of discussion. I think NF is getting back to normal.



Fandom wars. 



ashher said:


> blah, the interactions in this chapter is much more interesting than the usual fights. Srsly, when will ppl grow up enough to actually enjoy better things than kamehamehas?



I already said that it's a good chapter.We learned a little bit more about SM, Naruto didn't swallow their bullshit and owned them etc.The only reason i said that it's boring is because i feel like that those 17 pages could've been compressed into 11-12.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 13, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Naruto can go SM and KM in a second.....oh boy....



Battle dome is about to get interesting.


----------



## Almaseti (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto is being such a freaking martyr, it's so annoying.


----------



## ajinko (Apr 13, 2011)

no offense but naruto's entrance is a bit too early considering the mood of the war.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It actually looks almost as fast as the way he enters RM... If it's not a mistake by Kishi and Naruto is indeed able to enter SM almost instantly, then he's gotten significantly more dangerous.



yea,its almost as fast as RM.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

Kishi clearly doesn't want to bother with the restrictions he had imposed on sm since it would be a hindrance to how he could draw his upcoming fights with naruto in them, so he simply decided to loosen the restrictions.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol weaklings trying to stop the Sage God


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

Where are the panels of Naruto enterting SM fast?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I already said that it's a good chapter.We learned a little bit more about SM, Naruto didn't swallow their bullshit and owned them etc.The only reason i said that it's boring is because i feel like that those 17 pages could've been compressed into 11-12.



I agree, there are too many giant panels with Naruto's face in this chapter.
I know he's the title character but enough is enough


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Naruto is being such a freaking martyr, it's so annoying.
> __________________


Many men, many minds


----------



## Negrito (Apr 13, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Where are the panels of Naruto enterting SM fast?



Scroll down


----------



## ryz (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually Naruto entered SM in normal time, looking at the chinese raws.

He sits down at the stairs, apparently to contemplate what Iruka just said, and the Aburame is shown to be sending bugs on the sly. Then, after _a moment_ of just sitting there (and being still), he stands up, in SM.

It wasn't that SM takes _long_ to gain, it's that in battle, you don't even have the luxury of that little moment of pause that Naruto had in this case. Iruka and Co weren't on the offensive at that moment, so Naruto utilised that gap.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

ajinko said:


> no offense but naruto's entrance is a bit too early considering the mood of the war.



considering how boring the last few chapters have been, i would say it's a little too late for my taste.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

on page three wonder if their is any significance to those bugs that got one panel. dont seem to be shinos dads bugs


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I already said that it's a good chapter.We learned a little bit more about SM, Naruto didn't swallow their bullshit and owned them etc.The only reason i said that it's boring is because i feel like that those 17 pages could've been compressed into *11-12*.



I'd say that even 11-12 pages would be more than the necessary. Group arrives, Naruto tries to get past them and Iruka talks to him about a letter. It's short.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Lol weaklings trying to stop the Sage God



Naruto: Barriers eh?


----------



## Negrito (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> Actually Naruto entered SM in normal time, looking at the chinese raws.
> 
> He sits down at the stairs, apparently to contemplate what Iruka just said, and the Aburame is shown to be sending bugs on the sly. Then, after _a moment_ of just sitting there (and being still), he stands up, in SM.
> 
> It wasn't that SM takes _long_ to gain, it's that in battle, you don't even have the luxury of that little moment of pause that Naruto had in this case. Iruka and Co weren't on the offensive at that moment, so Naruto utilised that gap.



He didn't sit down, that's just the angle of the panel.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2011)

I believe the panel before he burst forth with Sage Mode was to illustrate him remaining still and gathering nature's energy, with no real indication that he accomplished his task faster than normal.

It's the same with hand seals, we get it; there is no longer a need for Kishi to constantly draw out each seal or detail the time needed to gather and enter Sage Mode.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually, it does seem he can enter SM while moving. Look at the position of his arms when the facial markings start to appear, and look again in the panel just before SM is activated. He definitely moved.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> considering how boring the last few chapters have been, i would say it's a little too late for my taste.



The beginning of this arc was boring, but the great performance of the Ino-Shika-Cho trio was pretty exciting.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Oh _please_.
> 
> It would have been fine if he had said he wants to protect his friends. He didn't said that.
> 
> The war is not only about him. Do you seriously believe Madara wouldn't be trying to take over the world if Naruto didn't exist? He has been doing this for ages.




The war isn't all about him but a huge chunk of it is~
& I'm sure Madara would still be trying to take over the world just like any other super villain but sadly much like Doom has the Fantastic Four, or Goblin has Spiderman, Madara now has Naruto. 

Combine that with the whole he can't take over the world with out the 8 and 9 tailed demons Naruto is a big reason as to why this war is happening. 



gabzilla said:


> I didn't say he thinks he's hot shit. I said his martyr complex is fucking annoying. The Prophecy was a stupid way to make Naruto look more special. He didn't need a Prophecy, he didn't need to be the Chosen One.



Hey the complex might be annoying~ but its not like Kishi has used it that many times its only been brought up I don't know 4 times maybe 5. As for the Prophecy I'm not a huge fan of those but hey Kishi used it and now much like Neo, Naruto will bring peace to the world. 



gabzilla said:


> You don't say.
> 
> I know Madara is the source of most, if not all, problems in the Naruto world. Believing all problems will end with him is stupid.



Oh but I do say 

Madara will be defeated, the alliance will stay in tact,
Naruto will become the new Rikudou and every one will live
happily ever after~ 




gabzilla said:


> I know Naruto will beat the bad guys and yada yada. My problem is with him wanting to bear all the burden. I don't find it inspiring, I find it annoying.
> 
> 
> Of course he can handle it. Of course he can win. This will be just like the Pain fight. I just hope Madara isn't converted by badfic.



If you find it annoying then w/e I'm not going to change any ones minds in fact, I encourage people to have different opinions it brings up good debates and what not however every one needs to acknowledge that this is a story.  

So if Naruto is written as Jesus, then lets face it he is there Jesus. 

As for Madara that guy is to evil to be converted save that shit for Sasuke and Kabuto. The main bad guy needs to be Rasengan'd into hell and back.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 13, 2011)

damn he entered sennin mode too fast he even moved. fuckin epic ,also love how he chooses transformations based on the situation,hes unstoppable . i imagine him using sm for resilience and super speeding with rm in between. its almost like weapon switch in devil may cry


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> considering how boring the last few chapters have been, i would say it's a little too late for my taste.


last chapter was great. Choji gearing up to wreck shit.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I agree, there are too many giant panels with Naruto's face in this chapter.
> I know he's the title character but enough is enough



Eh, I'm used to it. A lot of mangaka do this to emphasize characters' reactions, feelings, etc.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 13, 2011)

What the hell... Naruto is entering SM while moving... either Kishimoto changed the mechanics or he just f***ed up.. :S


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> considering how boring the last few chapters have been, i would say it's a little too late for my taste.



i agree that war had become boring.we needed something else


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Naruto fights rather than surrenders *no matter the cost*, in fact that would be HIS personal Honor Before Reason...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkYuK3AKrxc[/YOUTUBE]





vered said:


> yea it really took him nothing more than a few seconds.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's ability to enter SM is a large contrast compared to whenever he used it in the Pain fight. Crazy amazing.



Seems like he can gather natural energy ridiculously fast, now.  SM is now battle ready-no more prep time, I think...


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So did Naruto go KM because he couldn't break free in SM or ...?
> 
> And why the different usages? Did he intend to use SM to feel out the situation and KM for the power to escape?



Well from the script translation I think he just went RM to show Iruka that he is on a whole other level and that trying to stall him would not only be pointless but stupid. Essentially he's telling them he's not only way stronger than them but can back up his earlier statement on stopping the war.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> What the hell... Naruto is entering SM while moving... either Kishimoto changed the mechanics or he just f***ed up.. :S



Yeah Kishi probably messed up. 

If Naruto could enter SM that fast and while moving, he'd pretty much be unstoppable.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto actually looks like he is excited to enter the war in that last panel


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

so many gar panel panels in one chapter, kishi definitely has his stuff back.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> on page three wonder if their is any significance to those bugs that got one panel. dont seem to be shinos dads bugs



To me it look like Deidara's


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

The whole SM needs prep just got owned. Naruto can clearly enter SM pretty much instantly as he desires.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2011)

100% CONFIRMED

Naruto can go into Sage Mode Quicker even without standing still.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 13, 2011)

He finally escaped,filler is over.Now,the war begins


----------



## KyuubiFan (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> However, what's more likely is that Naruto could just decide to kill himself, to both deprive Madara of Kyuubi, and end this war.



On the contrary, if he killed himself the Fox would just revive so he'd basically offer him on a silver plate.



Gunners said:


> He saved the village from destruction and conquered the Kyuubi.



He never really tamed the Fox, so by "conquering" him he just gained another great enemy. Without the Fox actively helping him he's still very susceptible to genjutsus and Sasuke is quite good at using them.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe the panel before he burst forth with Sage Mode was to illustrate him remaining still and gathering nature's energy, with no real indication that he accomplished his task faster than normal.
> 
> It's the same with hand seals, we get it; there is no longer a need for Kishi to constantly draw out each seal or detail the time needed to gather and enter Sage Mode.



with the panels right after the other it really seemed he entered very fast.
its not like there was a time lapse.you can see in one panel the formation of the SM eyes and panel later fully formed.the most significant one is the panel where we see his eyes being formed while him almost moving while standing before them.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

ashher said:


> good post mate, but i do hope that kishimoto at the end acknowledges that its not possible to establish peace forever in this way. Surely it can't be too much to expect even from a shonen to have at least that much realism and maturity in it.



Nothing lasts forever, but ignorance and bigotry are the two biggest catalysts for war. I would even go so far to say that there hasn't ever been a war without ignorance and bigotry in abundance.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 13, 2011)

_"...just come back alive"_


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

> Hey the complex might be annoying~ but its not like Kishi has used it that many times its only been brought up I don't know *4 times maybe 5*



That is a lot. These speeches about taking other people's hatred/sadness/pain within are weird, really. And pretty lame.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 13, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i agree that war had become boring.we needed something else



I hope you know this will be a mega-arc.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 13, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> He finally escaped,filler is over.Now,the war begins



Yep 

And it was about damn time


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Why are so many people bitching? he was training his SM during the last arc so he should be able to go into it faster now.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 13, 2011)

SM's sensing abilities were shown to be able to pin point and give him an image of what he is sensing. SM is being shown to be even more hax


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2011)

You saying SM is haxx? Just wait until he combines Sage Mode and Rikudou Mode. Now *that's* what you call seriously haxxed.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 13, 2011)

now that naruto is going to leave the island,killerbee is going to be captured,that naruto is the only jinjuuriki left!


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

Was Naruto having visions because of SM like that old sage back on Myobokuzan?


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

so they put two fat fodders + iruka to stop the guy who took pain out on his own........... you know, it's getting harder for me to root for the alliance to win if they are this dumb 

how about putting a kage to prevent him instead of putting a kage to protect the dymos?

really? the alliance must see pain as a joke. 

raikage "pain had reningan? fuck that shit. we have two fat guys"
tsunade ".............. can't argue with that "


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Naiad said:


> now that naruto is going to leave the island,killerbee is going to be captured,that naruto is the only jinjuuriki left!



That could be madara's move.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> Kishi clearly doesn't want to bother with the restrictions he had imposed on sm since it would be a hindrance to how he could draw his upcoming fights with naruto in them, so he simply decided to loosen the restrictions.



Well the moment Naruto learned of SM's restrictions he started training to channel natural energy while moving, then after Madara's little chit chat he once again started to train his SM. So it isn't far fetched to say Naruto beefed up his Sage abilities off panel and we'll learn more during his next fight.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Killer be is good as dead.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Did you miss what he said in this chapter or something?
> 
> Naruto's belief that he can solve all problems and bear all burdens is naive at best, obnoxious at worst.



Call it naive or call it obnoxious, it works.  

Because, as it's been mentioned multiple times in this story, Naruto's greatest power isn't any of his abilities or powers.  It's how he affects the people around him.  

People see that he's willing to go the extra distance.  People see that he's willing to set impossible standards for himself.  People see that he means what he says and he says what he means.  And this, in turn, spurs them to do great things.  Whether it's follow him, for no other reason than so he doesn't kill himself through his determination, or it's follow him in the hopes that they can acquire the same type of resolve he has, he draws people because of it.  

Like I said earlier, Naruto as a character is an IDEAL.  Maybe there are some people out there in real life who see the world the way he does.  But they're probably damned few, and they're probably not very well-liked.  Most people are more balanced and even-keeled.  But because he's an ideal, he provides an example for others to strive for through his words and his actions.  And that's what draws people to him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

> Call it naive or call it obnoxious, it works.



That isn't a good thing if it's done poorly.

As for the rest of the post, that's serious worshipping right there.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> so they put two fat fodders + iruka to stop the guy who took pain out on his own........... you know, it's getting harder for me to root for the alliance to win if they are this dumb
> 
> how about putting a kage to prevent him instead of putting a kage to protect the dymos?
> 
> ...



Killer Bee is also there, they more than likely expected him to intervene.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> That is a lot. These speeches about taking other people's hatred/sadness/pain within are weird, really. And pretty lame.



Yeah one could say there weird but hey if Naruto's character is being loosely based off Jesus, didn't he bare the worlds sins by dying for them. 

So Naruto saying he will take on Sasuke's hatred head on instead of allowing him to attack Konoha, or him saying he's going to stop the war himself so others don't have to suffer isn't all that bad. 

The only time I actually said wtf man was when he told what's her face to take out her anger on him. That was just plain bad.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> Killer be is good as dead.



good . he got annoying really fast. i thought his background would be interesting or his talk with naruto but it was just boring and forced jokes at best. 





gabzilla said:


> Did you miss what he said in this chapter or something?
> 
> Naruto's belief that he can solve all problems and bear all burdens is *naive at best, obnoxious *at worst.



neither. it's just stupid thinking. 

see, when someone is about to kill you, it's your problem but when your death affects millions of people, it's not your problem anymore.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> That isn't a good thing if it's done poorly.
> 
> As for the rest of the post, that's serious worshipping right there.



I don't quite get what you're saying with this.

As for the "worshipping" part, I'm just stating my observations on his character.  I never said he was a perfect hero, or even that I've agreed with everything he's done.  Like any ideal, he has his positives and his negatives.  I was just listing his positives.  

Take away from my post what you will.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Yeah one could say there weird but hey if Naruto's character is being loosely based off Jesus, didn't he bare the worlds sins by dying for them.
> 
> So Naruto saying he will take on Sasuke's hatred head on instead of allowing him to attack Konoha, or him saying he's going to stop the war himself so others don't have to suffer isn't all that bad.
> 
> The only time I actually said wtf man was when he told what's her face to take out her anger on him. That was just plain bad.



The thing is that it hasn't been hinted that the author does it intentionally. It's what it seems like in the eyes of the readers.

That was Karui. And it didn't make her stop wanting Sasuke dead.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 13, 2011)

Garuto is back


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> To me it look like Deidara's



i though the same thing like their were deidaras clay bugs


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I don't quite get what you're saying with this.
> 
> As for the "worshipping" part, I'm just stating my observations on his character.  I never said he was a perfect hero, or even that I've agreed with everything he's done.  Like any ideal, he has his positives and his negatives.  I was just listing his positives.
> 
> Take away from my post what you will.



Take Nagato for an example. He was easily convinced by a speech that didn't have concrete arguments in it. It appealed to him due to this feelings for Jiraiya.
It was something rather emotional than rational.

The way Sasori was convinced by Kankuro felt pretty forced as well. Kishimoto seems to always do this kind of change in a lazy way. That's what I meant by poorly.

My bad. I thought you meant he is the embodiment of perfection.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Garuto is back



Omg how long have we been waiting Lu.  

anyways
i like the bitching, they had Bee and others not just these 2 to watch naruto

EDIT-STOCK


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> The thing is that it hasn't been hinted that the author does it intentionally. It's what it seems like in the eyes of the readers.
> 
> That was Karui. And it didn't make her stop wanting Sasuke dead.



Omoi said later on that Karui was really worried about Naruto.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> good . he got annoying really fast. i thought his background would be interesting or his talk with naruto but it was just boring and forced jokes at best.


yes but let's not forget that Bee got power-up in the form of Samehada.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Omoi said later on that Karui was really worried about Naruto.



But there was no hint that she didn't want Sasuke dead anymore.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

They Treat Naruto like a kid-naruto is a dumbass
Naruto actually does something about it-Naruto is a dumbass

lol the KL is still fail.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> Actually Naruto entered SM in normal time, looking at the chinese raws.
> 
> He sits down at the stairs, apparently to contemplate what Iruka just said, and the Aburame is shown to be sending bugs on the sly. Then, after _a moment_ of just sitting there (and being still), he stands up, in SM.
> 
> It wasn't that SM takes _long_ to gain, it's that in battle, you don't even have the luxury of that little moment of pause that Naruto had in this case. Iruka and Co weren't on the offensive at that moment, so Naruto utilised that gap.



Oho....


That could definitely explain it...


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Garuto is back



that is always said until he does something to screw it up


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 13, 2011)

everything happened just as expected in this weeks chapter. its not like they can hold him back. and its not like naruto to chill when his friends are risking their lives especially when it is for him. I am just glad that kishi did not make him go the dumb route by him believing whatever silly/nonsense explanation iruka gave him about what is going on on the outside.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Take Nagato for an example. He was easily convinced by a speech that didn't have concrete arguments in it. It appealed to him due to this feelings for Jiraiya.
> It was something rather emotional than rational.
> 
> The way Sasori was convinced by Kankuro felt pretty forced as well. Kishimoto seems to always do this kind of change in a lazy way. That's what I meant by poorly.
> ...



Human beings are rational and emotional beings.  We're honestly supposed to be balanced between the two.  It's when one side becomes too dominant in our personality that there start to be problems.  

Nagato let his bitterness at past events taint his rational thinking.  His whole plan to start a cycle of forced war and peace?  Yeah; on the surface, it almost looks like it could work, factoring in the negative side of human beings' emotions.  But what Naruto did was appeal to him through the positive side, by helping Nagato recall what he was fighting for in the first place, and how he felt during those times of peace with Jiraiya.  

The argument might not have been concrete, but there honestly would've been NO OTHER WAY to convince Nagato.  

Could Naruto, or to get back to realism, Kishi, have presented the situation better?  Undoubtedly.  Kishi can at times be very heavy-handed in his writing.  I love the story, but I'm not so blind as to disregard his faults.  But based on the way Nagato was written as a character, Naruto did indeed do the only reasonable thing that could've persuaded him.

Sasori and Kankurou?  I suppose I can agree with you on that one.  The concept behind his being able to let go of his earthly bonds was solid.  But the delivery and execution were lacking.  It's one of the situations where with a little bit more setup, it could've been an excellent resolution.  But instead, it ended up only being average.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe Madara isn't making a move to capture bee. Maybe its the kages, or feudal lords.

Or maybe...

(bear with me on this) He's trying to get the other half of Kyuubi out of the death god. Think about it, if he can somehow get the death god to cough up the kages souls then they could be usable for ET (which Madara probably conveiniently copied from from Kabuto during his demonstration.) Then he can have edo minato fight naruto and during the fight have Minato transfer the kyuubi chakra he has over to Naruto which would overload the seal (since Minato did say it was concievibly impossible to seal the entire fox.)


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Killer Bee is also there, they more than likely expected him to intervene.



bee almost lost to kisame. kisame is less than pain. unless they think gai > pain 

anyway, with or without killerbee, it's just underestimating naruto way too much.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 13, 2011)

I get the feeling this alliance is going to start having big problems.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> The thing is that it hasn't been hinted that the author does it intentionally. It's what it seems like in the eyes of the readers.
> 
> That was Karui. And it didn't make her stop wanting Sasuke dead.



Well this personality trait is new it emerged from his talk with Nagato about Pain bringing about hatred and war and so on. So Naruto believes if he can take a good chunk of this on himself, he could become a symbol for peace. 

I knew it started with a K but I didn't wanna butcher the name. lol 
Either way that was Naruto's first attempt at bringing peace in which he failed miserably, then he tried talking to the Raikage and failed as well it wasn't till Gaara speech that Naruto realized he needed to deal with things the way hes always had. 

& much like Konan said he is the bridge to peace all the lives he changes along the way are pillars supporting his dream.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the idea of Madara using ET to bring back dead Hokages. Naruto vs Minato would be epic.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Yeah one could say there weird but hey if Naruto's character is being loosely based off Jesus, didn't he bare the worlds sins by dying for them.



that's the thing. kishi should not do that with naruto's character. how many jesus knock off characters have you seen in any work of fiction? you don't remember specifics, but i am sure you remember seeing such things.


----------



## Off the Wall (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't even begin to describe my disdain for this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> I like the idea of Madara using ET to bring back dead Hokages. Naruto vs Minato would be epic.



"i am so moved by your words that i can't move"


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> bee almost lost to kisame. kisame is less than pain. unless they think gai > pain
> 
> anyway, with or without killerbee, it's just underestimating naruto way too much.



Killer Bee only had a problem with Kisame because He couldn't go full Bijuu without harming that enka guy.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Apr 13, 2011)

This chapter looks quite wierd... some drawings doesn't even looks like Kishimoto drawing style... it's like someone else drewn it.
If I saw it before I would say it was a fake chapter.... anyone else got this impression?


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> I like the idea of Madara using ET to bring back dead Hokages. Naruto vs Minato would be epic.


http://www.mangaday.com/Naruto/520/12/


----------



## juptpt (Apr 13, 2011)

Honestly with this new development for Naruto(combining both modes) I don't see what Sasuke will do to him. Sasuke is literally going to fight a battery of chakra and nature incarnate.

What the hell can hatred and regular chakra do.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Maybe Madara isn't making a move to capture bee. Maybe its the kages, or feudal lords.
> 
> Or maybe...
> 
> (bear with me on this) He's trying to get the other half of Kyuubi out of the death god. Think about it, if he can somehow get the death god to cough up the kages souls then they could be usable for ET (which Madara probably conveiniently copied from from Kabuto during his demonstration.) Then he can have edo minato fight naruto and during the fight have Minato transfer the kyuubi chakra he has over to Naruto which would overload the seal (*since Minato did say it was concievibly impossible to seal the entire fox.*)



How do you explain Mito and Kushina?


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> I can't even begin to describe my disdain for this chapter.



it's not that bad 

i mean. i am sure you expected it to go this way the moment the chapter before cam out.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

how would one get the death god to cough up the hokages...

Madara: Death God Summoning Tech
Madara: So death god, here is some of Ino's cookies... (waits patiently)


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Then he can have edo minato fight naruto and during the fight have Minato transfer the kyuubi chakra he has over to Naruto which would overload the seal (since Minato did say it was concievibly impossible to seal the entire fox.)



It wasn't, nor is it impossible to seal the entire fox. It was only impossible with the jutsu Minato had back then. If the Juubi was sealed, then the Kyuubi can be too. With the right jutsu.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Bild said:


> http://www.mangaday.com/Naruto/520/12/



so? With Rinnegan Madara probably can revive them.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Killer Bee only had a problem with Kisame because He couldn't go full Bijuu without harming that enka guy.



either way, naruto got away by fooling bee, didn't he?  bee did his best to stop naruto........... somehow.


----------



## Off the Wall (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy: I guess but I was still hoping Iruka would convince Naruto to stay.

I just need a chance to cool down. I'm fine with Naruto escape as long as the focus doesn't shift to only Naruto.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Madara is heading to the daimyo's, a few chapters ago we saw that the shinobi who were guarding them were under attack. 

I can only imagine that these "negotiations" will be just placing them under genjutsu and ordering the shinobi to fight each other. Maybe the lords will send messages that they have been betrayed by the other ninja countries in the alliance and thus the truce is over(or something)


doesn't matter though because the kage's won't fall for it


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> how would one get the death god to cough up the hokages...
> 
> Madara: Death God Summoning Tech
> Madara: So death god, here is some of Ino's cookies... (waits patiently)



you have to try her cookies before you judge how good they are


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> I get the feeling this alliance is going to start having big problems.



Well, we actually haven't seen the most powerful Tenseis in battle yet.

The Jin Squad, the former Kages, and the Kekkei Genkai duo.  Not to mention that most of the army is fighting on the coastline with Darui, so whoever the Jins and Kages hit are likely to get hit HARD.  

So yeah, there's definitely about to be a momentum shift.



Addy said:


> that's the thing. kishi should not do that with naruto's character. how many jesus knock off characters have you seen in any work of fiction? you don't remember specifics, but i am sure you remember seeing such things.



I hate to sound like a prick when I say this, but if the way Kishi is writing Naruto displeases you, then why are you still reading it?  

Kishi had his own vision for a character.  And now he's bringing it to life in his own way.  Originality is kinda inconsequential; there's NOTHING original anymore.  All of the old archetypes in writing have been rehashed and reinvented so many times you can't point to a single piece of fiction without being able to typecast the characters.  To put it in internet lingo, everything is "a repost of a repost of a repost".  Originality is dead.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

Bleach is out. I suppose Naruto is next.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> bee almost lost to kisame. kisame is less than pain. unless they think gai > pain
> 
> anyway, with or without killerbee, it's just underestimating naruto way too much.


Kisame was a stylistic mismatch for Gai, and Gai was a stylistic mismatch for Kisame. 

If I remember things correctly, Bee was also holding back against Kisame because he did not want to get noticed.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I hate to sound like a prick when I say this, but if the way Kishi is writing Naruto displeases you, then why are you still reading it?


this manga is named naruto but has other characters than naruto.

and i still hope it becomes better again 




> Kishi had his own vision for a character. And now he's bringing it to life in his own way. Originality is kinda inconsequential; there's NOTHING original anymore. All of the old archetypes in writing have been rehashed and reinvented so many times you can't point to a single piece of fiction without being able to typecast the characters. To put it in internet lingo, everything is "a repost of a repost of a repost". Originality is dead.


i think you got my post wrong. i didn't really mean originality. i meant how wrong the idea of jesus was executed on a character. it's never a good idea to do it at all. even PSA messages have some good ones now and then. jesus characters are just crap. my only complaint with reading deadpool and cable was that cable became a jesus archetype.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Well, we actually haven't seen the most powerful Tenseis in battle yet.
> 
> The Jin Squad, the former Kages, and the Kekkei Genkai duo.  Not to mention that most of the army is fighting on the coastline with Darui, so whoever the Jins and Kages hit are likely to get hit HARD.



That's just one of the problems.

I get the feeling Naruto himself is going to cause some unwanted tension. If Bee also doesn't join up with Naruto or try to stop him. I get the feeling Raikage and Tsunade may have a falling out.

Not that it seemed they liked each other in the first place.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> so? With Rinnegan Madara probably can revive them.



How is he getting them from the death god? A jutsu he doesn't know.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> How do you explain Mito and Kushina?



They dont count since they have the power to suppress the fox's chakra.



RaidenisDead said:


> It wasn't, nor is it impossible to seal the entire fox. It was only impossible with the jutsu Minato had back then. If the Juubi was sealed, then the Kyuubi can be too. With the right jutsu.



First, Juubi wasn't really sealed with the conventional method as he is just trapped under a moons worth of earth and rock (unless you mean being sealed inside Rikudou, in which case that doesn't really apply since Rikudou >>>>> than anything else the Narutoverse has to offer.)

Second, your own linked page

Also, its rather pointless to bring up other sealing methods when i was specifically talking about the seal Naruto has being incapable of holding the entire fox, which Minato himself said.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> How is he getting them from the death god? A jutsu he doesn't know.


zetsu records fights. Zetsu probably recorded whole minato sacrifice process and showed it to Madara. Madara knows almost everything.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> How is he getting them from the death god? A jutsu he doesn't know.



even if he does know it, why would he use it? the one who seals dies at the end. something that neither madara or oro wanted.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> How is he getting them from the death god? A jutsu he doesn't know.


we cant really say that he doesnt know, we are talking about madara


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

So were the visions that Naruto was having some kind of sensing ability or is he starting to have visions like the old toad sage?


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> So were the visions that Naruto was having some kind of sensing ability or is he starting to have visions like the old toad sage?


Sage Mode... Sensing ability granted by feeling the natural energies...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

> Also, its rather pointless to bring up other sealing methods when i was specifically talking about the seal Naruto has being incapable of holding the entire fox, which Minato himself said.


Naruto wasn't incapable of holding the entire fox. Minato was incapable of taking the entire fox down with him as it would result in the fox's reincarnation.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 13, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> So were the visions that Naruto was having some kind of sensing ability or is he starting to have visions like the old toad sage?




you know how kishi is a big fan of dragon ball? Well Goku magically learned how to read minds after training in 100 times normal gravity. Apparently Naruto learned the same thing.


or 


sage mode just let Naruto sense the others from a far distance


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> even if he does know it, why would he use it? the one who seals dies at the end. something that neither madara or oro wanted.



we are talking about a man that uses izanagi

that is alive even after everybody thought he was dead

i wouldnt be surprised if kishi made madara have access to the death god stomach

i bet that what he wanted to know about edo tensei has something to do with it


these are senju/uzumaki jutsus, just like the uchihas jutsu have links, theirs might have too


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 13, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Well the moment Naruto learned of SM's restrictions he started training to channel natural energy while moving, then after Madara's little chit chat he once again started to train his SM. So it isn't far fetched to say Naruto beefed up his Sage abilities off panel and we'll learn more during his next fight.



Yeah, i don't get why everyone is so surprised... 

I mean c'mon...

and it's been like a hundred chapters ago...
You think he was only having fun all this time?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

how is Madara supposed to get other half of kyubi's chakra then? Only through Edo Tensei.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

do you know what would be awesome?



madara vs yondaime+sandaime+shodaime+nindaime inside of the death god's stomach


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Also why are people assuming Madara knows only half the Kyuubi is with Naruto?


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> That's just one of the problems.
> 
> I get the feeling Naruto himself is going to cause some unwanted tension. If Bee also doesn't join up with Naruto or try to stop him. I get the feeling Raikage and Tsunade may have a falling out.
> 
> Not that it seemed they liked each other in the first place.



There's no probably about it.  Naruto will cause tension and problems in the field.

The army's already been divided by specialty and expertise.  Shikaku has already dispatched the divisions where they'll do the most good.  Naruto will be an utter disruption when he finally arrives to the fight.

I can't wait.

As for Raikage and Tsunade falling out, it's definitely possible.  But Raikage was warned about Naruto's personality, and his very own brother absconded from his village to take a vacation just a few short weeks ago.  So he really can't point fingers at Tsunade about being unable to control her Jinchuuriki.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Naruto wasn't incapable of holding the entire fox. Minato was incapable of taking the entire fox down with him as it would result in the fox's reincarnation.



your own linked page

Minato flat out said that it was impossible to seal it all.

Not to mention if minato could seal it all with him then there wouldn't be a risk of the Nine tailed fox coming back since it would be SEALED.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> we are talking about a man that uses izanagi
> 
> that is alive even after everybody thought he was dead
> *
> ...



i wouldn't be surprised either but what i mean is what Judecious said about madara not knowing it. even if he can know it, why would he need it for? he may create an anti seal against it or something from studying it but use it?. also, releasing them form the death god jutsu is not the same as sealing them jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Also why are people assuming Madara knows only half the Kyuubi is with Naruto?


he controlled kyuubi to attack konoha, he might have watched how minato sealed it and or at least zetsu did it for him


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Also why are people assuming Madara knows only half the Kyuubi is with Naruto?



Simple; Madara know everything.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Also why are people assuming Madara knows only half the Kyuubi is with Naruto?


zetsu records fights. Zetsu probably recorded whole minato sacrifice process and showed it to Madara. Madara knows almost everything.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Simple; Madara know everything.


almost everything. He didn't know about Edo Tensei.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Also why are people assuming Madara knows only half the Kyuubi is with Naruto?



Its called a theory. I'm not saying that thats actually going to happen.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> First, Juubi wasn't really sealed with the conventional method as he is just trapped under a moons worth of earth and rock (unless you mean being sealed inside Rikudou, in which case that doesn't really apply since Rikudou >>>>> than anything else the Narutoverse has to offer.)
> 
> Second, your own linked page
> 
> Also, its rather pointless to bring up other sealing methods when i was specifically talking about the seal Naruto has being incapable of holding the entire fox, which Minato himself said.



LOL your arguement is trash. You said Minato said it was impossible to seal the whole Kyuubi, and I said it depends on the sealing jutsu being used and now you say that characters who sealed the entire Kyuubi and an entity far greater than the Kyuubi don't count? I know you were talking about a specific jutsu but, I was arguing against the, "It's impossible" point by showing that it's possible.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> almost everything. He didn't know about Edo Tensei.



now he knows meaning that he knows everything


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> i wouldn't be surprised either but what i mean is what Judecious said about madara not knowing it. even if he can know it, why would he need it for? he may create an anti seal against it or something from studying it but use it?. also, releasing them form the death god jutsu is not the same as sealing them jutsu.



yep i am saying that, he might need to know it to get inside there someway 


he would not sacrifice himself but its logical to think that he needs to know something about the jutsu to be able to have access to what was sealed thar


----------



## urodentis (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't see why you're all whining Naruto thinks he's Jesus. Naruto is based on Eastern religion and mytheology, not Chistianity. Baring people's pain and trying to save lives is something Guanyin also does. Jesus isn't the only mythical story.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara doesn't know about Minato only sealing half the kyuubi and he won't find out untill he someone gets the other half.

fail juubi


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Well the moment Naruto learned of SM's restrictions he started training to channel natural energy while moving, then after Madara's little chit chat he once again started to train his SM. So it isn't far fetched to say Naruto beefed up his Sage abilities off panel and we'll learn more during his next fight.



either way people shouldn't bother and care about something so insignificant.  I'm just glad it's no longer an hindrance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

sometimes i stop to think how madara knows so much shit, i mean its just too much, he knows stuff from rikudou himself, unless he is lying, thats some crazy acknowledge


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Madara doesn't know about Minato only sealing half the kyuubi and he won't find out untill he someone gets the other half.
> 
> fail juubi


i already explained you how he could've known about it.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Madara doesn't know about Minato only sealing half the kyuubi and he won't find out untill he someone gets the other half.
> 
> fail juubi



juubi will be revived, that's basically guaranteed.  Shonen's don't simply hype something of such power and then fail to bring it out. 



Jeαnne said:


> sometimes i stop to think how madara knows so much shit, i mean its just too much, he knows stuff from rikudou himself, unless he is lying, thats some crazy acknowledge



I've wondered about that as well.  Logically that knowledge should only be held by one of the two sons or rikudou himself.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Simple; Madara know everything.



But of course!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

also, why the fuck would rikudou leave that stone with stuff that only uchihas/rinnegan users could read? if he believed that the younger was the one to bring peace and love to the world, why would he give power to the older knowing that it could result in no good?


sometimes i think if juubi actually had influence in rikudou's personality too


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sometimes i stop to think how madara knows so much shit, i mean its just too much, he knows stuff from rikudou himself, unless he is lying, thats some crazy acknowledge



He knows about RS because of the tablet 

The other things are because he is over 90.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

lol people already forgot about uchiha tablet? It's the source and zetsu.


----------



## Bild (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sometimes i stop to think how madara knows so much shit, i mean its just too much, he knows stuff from rikudou himself, unless he is lying, thats some crazy acknowledge


Maybe the Tablet left by the Sot6P holds that much knowledge. Let's not forget he had Nagato under his clutches.


----------



## gigahd40 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chapter był spoko nie powiem


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Madara doesn't know about Minato only sealing half the kyuubi and he won't find out untill he someone gets the other half.
> 
> fail juubi





mofokage said:


> i already explained you how he could've known about it.




come on, Minato put a seal up, not even the 3rd could get in to the kyuubi at that point.  I'm pretty sure this will be a plot device later on saying the juubi is missing a piece and its not perfect giving the good guys a chance to defeat Madara when all hope is almost lost.

Sure Zetsu could have recorded it, but I don't think he got through the barrier, call it most people theory


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

so who will be Naruto's first fodder? 



Judecious said:


> He knows about RS because of the tablet
> 
> The other things are because he is over 90.



that must be one long tablet then.   Besides it doesn't make sense for Rikudou to tell his whole life story.  Then again i remember that this author is illogical.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 13, 2011)

gigahd40 said:


> Chapter był spoko nie powiem



???? **


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> come on, Minato put a seal up, not even the 3rd could get in to the kyuubi at that point. I'm pretty sure this will be a plot device later on saying the juubi is missing a piece and its not perfect giving the good guys a chance to defeat Madara when all hope is almost lost.


lol seal wouldn't be able to stop zetsu. He is the land itself.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> your own linked page
> 
> Minato flat out said that it was impossible to seal it all.
> 
> Not to mention if minato could seal it all with him then there wouldn't be a risk of the Nine tailed fox coming back since it would be SEALED.



did he not say it would be impossible for normal shinobi.And kushina said she could do it ??

We are here to protect you naruto.How can guards that I can beat so easily protect me


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> juubi will be revived, that's basically guaranteed.  Shonen's don't simply hype something of such power and then fail to bring it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered about that as well.  Logically that knowledge should only be held by one of the two sons or rikudou himself.



yep juubi needs to come back, and it needs to be killed once and for all



juubi might actually be the final villain, not madara, if madara seal it in him he will probably be taken over



yes he knows too much, and why would rikudou leave something that only rinnegan could read fully to uchihas? it does point that sharingan's ascending point searchs the rinnegan, madara doesnt talk about EMS, sharingan<MS<rinnegan


and it would make sense why he plans to sync sasuke with the gedou mazou, nagato summoned it with rinnegan, you might need something at least close to it to be able to use the gedou mazou, EMS might something that came from juubi's/rikudou's powers that allows this


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> so who will be Naruto's first fodder?
> 
> 
> 
> that must be one long tablet then.   Besides it doesn't make sense for Rikudou to tell his whole life story.  Then again i remember that this author is illogical.



Lol it doesn't make sense for kishi to give the older brother the ability to read the tablet since he isn't the one to bring peace but  it still happened.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Lol it doesn't make sense for kishi to give the older brother the ability to read the tablet since he isn't the one to bring peace but  it still happened.



and who said naruto can't read it? 

sharinganz can only read it? that will be retconed soon.


----------



## gigahd40 (Apr 13, 2011)

Myślisz, że na Tobiego teraz to podziała ? Skoro Minato wiedział, ze nie da Tobiaszowi rady, to tym bradziej blondas z jego techniką . A i Minato miał zajebisty styl jutsu c/p + rasengan. Blondas tego nie zrobi bo musi mieć klona do rasengana wiec i szybkości nie ma i elementu zaskoczenia.

W dodatku Tobi teraz ma rinnegana czyli może robić shinre tensei co bardzo utrudnia walkę + jego jutsu nietykalności i jutsu c/p. Ludzie weźcie znajdźcie kozaka na Tobiego teraz. Teleportuje się do kogoś i robi shinre i po zawodach. I ma wyb?r albo shinra, albo nietykalność lub Izanagi. Masakra.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He knows about RS because of the tablet
> 
> The other things are because he is over 90.





Bild said:


> Maybe the Tablet left by the Sot6P holds that much knowledge. Let's not forget he had Nagato under his clutches.





mofokage said:


> lol people already forgot about uchiha tablet? It's the source and zetsu.



how would madara know about the fight between the brothers if rikudou "wrote" it before he died?

madara talks about a fight of generations

it could be zetsu, makes sense, but then zetsu would need to be explained


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> did he not say it would be impossible for normal shinobi.And kushina said she could do it ??
> 
> We are here to protect you naruto.How can guards that I can beat so easily protect me.



Lol, don't you remember?  KB was the first line of defense...mayhaps a poor choice...


----------



## BroKage (Apr 13, 2011)

Gen's bugs clearly ate Rikudo Mode.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2011)

ZiharkXVI said:


> Lol, don't you remember?  KB was the first line of defense...mayhaps a poor choice...



killerbee dont give a darn its like he's finished the training.
Im gonna chill now.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> how would madara know about the fight between the brothers if rikudou "wrote" it before he died?



Stories get passed down from generation to the next.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> did he not say it would be impossible for normal shinobi.And kushina said she could do it ??



Kushina isn't normal.

And no, he didn't say anything about it being impossible for a normal shinobi. Just that it was impossible for him to seal it all. Long story short, the seal Naruto has can't handle the entire thing.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

why do i get the feeling that Naruto will be fighting the jins?  I would much prefer seeing him fight Nagato and Itachi. 



Judecious said:


> Stories get passed down from generation to the next.



you mean by those sharingans that can't even read the tablet. lol come on


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

i hope naruto knows that Edo tenseis can't be killed. would be pretty fucking stupid if during the battle he would be repeating the same attack over and over again until someone informs him.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> you mean by those sharingans that can't even read the tablet. lol come on



The MS can read half and the rinnengan the world thing.  He shouldn't have even made the tablet in the first place. lol

Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 13, 2011)

This is probably not the place to post this I apologize, but wtf is this mini rock lee/neji shit?
Is there going to be real naruto manga this week?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Stories get passed down from generation to the next.


thats true, what bothers me is that konoha seems so ignorant about it all, its like only madara knows this stuff


but its probably because stuff began to get hidden after the uchiha massacre


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> why do i get the feeling that Naruto will be fighting the jins?  I would much prefer seeing him fight Nagato and Itachi.



i rather see him fighting nagato and sauske fights itachi but that ain't hapening 



> you mean by those sharingans that can't even read the tablet. lol come on



come to think of it MS and sharingan were obtained by madara and his brother first so why would they pass a rock around? or is it a fetish or something?


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Long story short, the seal Naruto has can't handle the entire thing.



Wrong again. It was impossible to seal it all in the Death God, It wasn't stated that Minato's seal on Naruto couldn't contain the whole thing. I think I remember that correctly, if not correct me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

i will always wonder how madara and his brother discovered how to awake the MS


if its written in the tablet, its fucked up...why would a man like rikudou make his decendants kill their closests friends for power? but chances are that, if there is something about it there, it talks about how you obtain it throught a huge lost feeling...even like that it would motivate search for power throught pain and suffering


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 13, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Wrong again. It was impossible to seal it all in the Death God, It wasn't stated that Naruto's seal couldn't contain. I think I remember that correctly, if not correct me.



Minato never wanted to seal it all in the death god because he was trying to maintain the bijuu balance. Not to mention the two seals are practically the same.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i will always wonder how madara and his brother discovered how to awake the MS
> 
> 
> if its written in the tablet, its fucked up...why would a man like rikudou make his decendants *kill their closests friends for power?* but chances are that, if there is something about it there, it talks about how you obtain it throught a huge lost feeling...even like that it would motivate search for power throught pain and suffering



I think thats more like a guideline than a rule. For example, Sasuke gained the MS after Itachi's death, and not Naruto's.


----------



## Topher (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i will always wonder how madara and his brother discovered how to awake the MS
> 
> 
> if its written in the tablet, its fucked up...why would a man like rikudou make his decendants kill their closests friends for power? but chances are that, if there is something about it there, it talks about how you obtain it throught a huge lost feeling...even like that it would motivate search for power throught pain and suffering



Uchihas awaken their MS by watching someone who they're close to die. The can speed up the process by killing the person.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I think thats more like a guideline than a rule. For example, Sasuke gained the MS after Itachi's death, and not Naruto's.


thats why i said, that it could say throught a huge lost feeling


even like that it would make the power hunger ones kill for it


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i will always wonder how madara and his brother discovered how to awake the MS
> 
> 
> if its written in the tablet, its fucked up...why would a man like rikudou make his decendants kill their closests friends for power? but chances are that, if there is something about it there, it talks about how you obtain it throught a huge lost feeling...even like that it would motivate search for power throught pain and suffering



the most lolfull thing is that for thousands of years uchiha never awakened the sharengan. they never had stressed lives like obito or sasuke and never trained like madara and his brother did. it's not that it's impossible but come on.

and how does rikudo know about MS anyway? he had the reningan and not the sharingan.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 13, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> This is probably not the place to post this I apologize, but wtf is this mini rock lee/neji shit?
> Is there going to be real naruto manga this week?


It means you still didn't see Turtle Neji? 

It is a Rock Lee spinoff from Jump Saikyo (Super Strong Jump). A magazine for children


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> This is probably not the place to post this I apologize, but wtf is this mini rock lee/neji shit?
> Is there going to be real naruto manga this week?



It's a spin off series done by one of Kishi's art assistants in one of WSJ sister mags


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol seal wouldn't be able to stop zetsu. He is the land itself.



True, it is possible for him to get by, but I see this being a huge potential because it was the first time kyuubi size was mentioned to be reduced...and then mentioned again later when Naruto did it.  For some reason this sticks out to me, but this could be discussed elsewhere so I stop for now on this topic

What the hell is taking this chapter so long to come out, even Bleach is out


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 13, 2011)

Topher said:


> Uchihas awaken their MS by watching someone who they're close to die. The can speed up the process by killing the person.



madara said that he and his bother killed their friends to obtain the MS


they wouldnt do this without knowing that they would get something from it.




and like i said, if the tablet said this, that it was throught lost, wouldnt he think that it could motivate assassination for power?



Addy said:


> the most lolfull thing is that for thousands of years uchiha never awakened the sharengan. they never had stressed lives like obito or sasuke and never trained like madara and his brother did. it's not that it's impossible but come on.
> 
> and how does rikudo know about MS anyway? he had the reningan and not the sharingan.



yup


well how would madara and his brother discover this so...did they kill their friends just to experiment what would happen D:?

plus, when shisui was killed, the uchihas suspected of itachi, exacly because of the MS, and kishi pointed the tablet the whole time, everything points that there is MS information in the tablet, or at least information enough to make uchihas come to conclusion that their eyes can get higher levels in order to archieve something


we know that they discovered throught the tablet that MS can control the kyuubi, for example


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Dat Rock Lee Chibi.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Who is naruto likely to solo?

Nagato+Itachi or the Jins.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Who is naruto likely to solo?
> 
> Nagato+Itachi or the Jins.



Jins.

Nagato+Itachi would be a redux.

That's where my money is at.

Betcha KB is there too though.  So tag team!


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi



i wanna see them fight naruto. and i also want the jinchuuriki's to fight him.

after that i can think of many other people besides madara, kabuto and sasuke.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Minato never wanted to seal it all in the death god because he was trying to maintain the bijuu balance. Not to mention the two seals are practically the same.


your own linked page

They are not the same. With Hake fuin, Minato was able to seal half of the Kyuubi's chakra, Kushina's remaining chakra, and some of his own into Naruto. With Shiki fujin, he was only able to seal half of the Kyuubi's chakra, he stated it was impossible to seal the whole thing with Shiki Fujin.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> the most lolfull thing is that for thousands of years uchiha never awakened the sharengan. they never had stressed lives like obito or sasuke and never trained like madara and his brother did. it's not that it's impossible but come on.
> 
> and how does rikudo know about MS anyway? he had the reningan and not the sharingan.



well its been implied he had more than just the rinnegan but perhaps a combination of sorts,what we call the Sharinnegan.
him having all of the dojutuss powers would explain the knowledge he had to pass for his descandants.the same eye madara wants to achieve now.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 13, 2011)

The Rock Lee spin-off is hilarious, but I wouldn't expect the plebs of the Library cesspool to recognize quality when they see it.

Haters gonna hate and all that jazz.


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Dat Rock Lee Chibi.



Eh?  Is that in the chapter?


----------



## Marsala (Apr 13, 2011)

ZiharkXVI said:


> Jins.
> 
> Nagato+Itachi would be a redux.
> 
> ...



Jinchuuriki aren't good opponents for Naruto, though. They'll just get smashed by his greater power, leading to a stalemate. Itachi and Nagato OTOH are so powerful that only Naruto's plot importance can counter them.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> Eh?  Is that in the chapter?


It's this.

Minato's sea


----------



## Penance (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's this.
> 
> Minato's sea



Thanks.  

*Sees a *dildo *pop out of Lee's *tutu**


...I'm good.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Jinchuuriki aren't good opponents for Naruto, though. They'll just get smashed by his greater power, leading to a stalemate. Itachi and Nagato OTOH are so powerful that only Naruto's plot importance can counter them.



If we were just talking about one at a time, but be serious.  ALL of them?  That's power plus.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Jinchuuriki aren't good opponents for Naruto, though. They'll just get smashed by his greater power, leading to a stalemate. Itachi and Nagato OTOH are so powerful that only Naruto's plot importance can counter them.



i think Nagato and itachi vs naruto is somthing most of us would want to see.
i hope kishi will do it.
either way they will be reserved to confront the main characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Sees a *dildo *pop out of Lee's *tutu**
> 
> ...


Read it, you know you want to.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Sees a *dildo *pop out of Lee's *tutu**
> 
> ...



LMAO! Yeah, what's up with that.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Sees a *dildo *pop out of Lee's *tutu**
> 
> ...



Yeah, his and Guy's tutus caught me off-guard. The chapter even more hilarious when Tenten was question why only one of Gai's arms were buffed up while the other was skinny. Gai and Lee must do a lot mutual "training."


----------



## Shadow_fox (Apr 13, 2011)

I laughed hard on Konoha: trying to stop a tank with two meatballs? Are you serious? 

 Not even Tsunade could hold him there...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2011)

''Un Deux Trois''

HO-SHIT Lee has received training from Bon Clay! 

Don't understimate the mighty Okama Kempo style.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Lucky Gai, if only that actually happened to your arm.


----------



## Face (Apr 13, 2011)

I loved the part where Lee tried to roll his eyes back so it would seem like he has the Byakugan. 

The expression on his face was hilarious.


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 13, 2011)

Springtime of Youth only made me pine for some more Team Gai action...*sigh*


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

Face said:


> I loved the part where Lee tried to roll his eyes back so it would seem like he has the Byakugan.
> 
> The expression on his face was hilarious.



 @ Lee's Byakugan. agreed


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 13, 2011)

Lee, master Byakugan user


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> It means you still didn't see Turtle Neji?
> 
> It is a Rock Lee spinoff from Jump Saikyo (Super Strong Jump). A magazine for children





stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's a spin off series done by one of Kishi's art assistants in one of WSJ sister mags



ohh alright. ty


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> juubi will be revived, that's basically guaranteed.



No, it's not.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah...

...Lee's manga is hilarious, lol.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> do you know what would be awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> madara vs yondaime+sandaime+shodaime+nindaime inside of the death god's stomach



It would be awesome to watch Madara being humiliated indeed because i believe you're not thinking that he could take on those 4 at the same time when he had no way of beating just one(Minato's words "he saw through every move i did" were just play hype for madara, in reality yondaime was superior on that skirmish) 16 years ago.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

lol at might guy


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Your answer shows that you didn't comprehend what I said. I was being derisive when I said that Kishi who is writing a manga which even little children should be able to understand easily was too sophisticated for a number of people who post on this forum.
> 
> Oh and "read more seinen"?  Sorry, but seeing how I enjoy reading proper novels you setting the bar so low is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Vagabond itself is superior to many "proper" novels sry.


And I get it full well naruto was not intelligent enough to think of an answer, so he just used Jirayas philosophy and nagatos emo thought's about war to make a decision, oh and he waved a book that had sentimental value to nagato...There is really nothing more to it.


Also do you really think that you can influence the world that way, if it was like that we wouldn't have war, since everyone would know someone who knows someone who knows someone who did something nice to that someone and it would have the outcome you want, unfortunately that's stupid and unrealistic.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> do you know what would be awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> madara vs yondaime+sandaime+shodaime+nindaime inside of the death god's stomach


You do know Madara would get destroyed, right?


----------



## Sorin (Apr 13, 2011)

The rock lee spin off is hilarious. 

Dildos and rolleyeskugan.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> You do know Madara would get destroyed, right?


he wouldn't get destroyed. With rinnegan he will rape them. Even Kabuto with his 40's edos were afraid to fight Madara.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> do you know what would be awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> madara vs yondaime+sandaime+shodaime+nindaime inside of the death god's stomach



You really want him to be destroyed?

Hiruzen-go of shinobi

Tobirama-Edo tensei

Hashiram-was able to beat EMS Madara

Minato- do I need to say more? greatest Ninja in Leaf hisotry


----------



## Xerces (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You do know Madara would get destroyed, right?



Not really


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Not really


Of course _you_ wouldn't think so.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Apr 13, 2011)

Madara would get his ass beaten if he fought the first 4 hokages.  Rinnegan aint going to close that much of a gap.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Madara would get his ass beaten if he fought the first 4 hokages. Rinnegan aint going to close that much of a gap.


how so? even Kabuto would rapestomp the Hokages not to mention Madara.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

Current Madara would do alright against those 4 if he has all of the Rinnegan abilities.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> he wouldn't get destroyed. With rinnegan he will rape them. Even Kabuto with his 40's edos were afraid to fight Madara.


Who cares what Kabuto thinks? Madara isn't defeating the four of them, alone, until I see otherwise.

Hashirama and Minato handled Madara, tossing the other two assures he's getting raped.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Who cares what Kabuto thinks? Madara isn't defeating the four of them, alone, until I see otherwise.
> 
> Hashirama and Minato handled Madara, tossing the other two assures he's getting raped.



that was pre-rinnegan madara


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Who cares what Kabuto thinks? Madara isn't defeating the four of them, alone, until I see otherwise.
> 
> Hashirama and Minato handled Madara, tossing the other two assures he's getting raped.



A big enough ST would turn the tables like Pain did to the boss frogs?


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 13, 2011)

*Goes to the battledome*


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

seriously? Intangibility+shinra tensei is the most haxx combination in the manga.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> how so? even Kabuto would rapestomp the Hokages not to mention Madara.




Because he couldn't take out Minato excluding Rinnegan.  He was completely schooled.  He hasn't been shown to have the power or intelligence to fight 4 opponents of that level.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The rock lee spin off is hilarious.
> 
> Dildos and *rolleyeskugan*.



What is it? The parody version of the Golden Byakugan?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Who cares what Kabuto thinks? *Madara isn't defeating the four of them, alone, until I see otherwise.*
> 
> Hashirama and Minato handled Madara, tossing the other two assures he's getting raped.



I think even the biggest Madara tard would agree to that rofl.

I see no way of him fighting the 4 of them successfully.


@final jutsu

Minato was unable to kill him and would die next time they fought(thus his suicide to make naruto able to beat madara one day)


----------



## Devil Kings (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> why do i get the feeling that Naruto will be fighting the jins?  I would much prefer seeing him fight Nagato and Itachi.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean by those sharingans that can't even read the tablet. lol come on



I would prefer that Bee fighting all the Jin's by himself. That way he's death would be more bad-ass.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Because he couldn't take out Minato excluding Rinnegan. He was completely schooled. He hasn't been shown to have the power or intelligence to fight 4 opponents of that level.


lol gtfo
that was pre-rinnegan madara

rinnegan madara was going to capture Kyubi and Hachibi by himself until Kabuto interrupted him. 
Naruto + Killer bee = 4 Hokages.
Rinnegan Madara>Naruto + Killer be


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol gtfo
> that was pre-rinnegan madara
> 
> rinnegan madara was going to capture Kyubi and Hachibi by himself until Kabuto interrupted him.
> ...



where did you get such a dumb logic?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol gtfo
> that was pre-rinnegan madara
> 
> rinnegan madara was going to capture Kyubi and Hachibi by himself until Kabuto interrupted him.
> ...


 I see the Konoha Library hasn't changed at all with their delusional arguments.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> where did you get such a retarded logic?


common sense, bro.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> common sense, bro.



Dude. Stop.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 13, 2011)

So that Rock Lee comic can be considered canon right ??


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll be making thread about Rinnegan Madara vs 4 hokages.



> So that Rock Lee comic can be considered canon right ??


no it's fanmade manga. Though hilarious one.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto can enter Sage Mode and RM instantly now.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol gtfo
> that was pre-rinnegan madara
> 
> rinnegan madara was going to capture Kyubi and Hachibi by himself until Kabuto interrupted him.
> ...




See you gotta resort to flaming.  So Madara would capture them because he said he would?  Since when is someones own words automatically cannon?  Btw, first 4 hokages > Naruto+ Hachibi.  One beat Tobi who babyshaked post SM Naruto attacks.  One beat prime madara.  Then there is the third who was said to be the strongest of all hokage.. As well as Nidaime with his Edo tensei.  As I was saying, he'd get beaten.  His intangibility has a time limit, and we already know Minato can work around that.  ST isn't that much of a deal here since there are 4 targets.  Kakashi figured out how to beat it pretty easily.  The 4 hokages would as well.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 13, 2011)

Rinnegan Madara is probably stronger than everyone in the manga but Kabuto, but I still doubt he could solo Naruto and KB.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 13, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> So that Rock Lee comic can be considered canon right ??



No it's not by Kishimoto.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> I'll be making thread about Rinnegan Madara vs 4 hokages.



Don't, you will get negged to death.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> 4 hokages > Naruto + Hachibi


this is just false. sorry.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> lol gtfo
> that was pre-rinnegan madara
> 
> rinnegan madara was going to capture Kyubi and Hachibi by himself until Kabuto interrupted him.
> ...



 

Tobirama Senju > Killer Bee + Naruto 
-Edo Tensei Master
-Space Time Master
-Sensory Master
-Suiton Master
-Mastery of Perfection


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 13, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> No it's not by Kishimoto.


That sucks, i really wanted to believe Rock Lee would tie with Neji.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Naruto can enter Sage Mode and RM instantly now.



He has been training SM since the pain fight so yeah


----------



## icyBlade (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> I'll be making thread about Rinnegan Madara vs 4 hokages.



Lol, it will turn out to be even worse than that thread you made in the OL.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> this is just false. sorry.



So you're saying both Minato and Hashirama is a lot weaker than Naruto and Killer Bee.

Hashirama who defeated prime Madara.

And Minato who defeated both Madara and Kyuubi.

And of course Sarutobi who was God of Shinobi and Tobirama who had Edo tensei and S/T Ninjutsu would lose to them so easily.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> A big enough ST would turn the tables like Pain did to the boss frogs?


Lawl, no.



mofokage said:


> that was pre-rinnegan madara


It doesn't matter, Rinnegan is a fodder Doujutsu.



Seraphiel said:


> I think even the biggest Madara tard would agree to that rofl.
> 
> I see no way of him fighting the 4 of them successfully.


Finally, some common sense.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

VoDe said:


> So you're saying both Minato and Hashirama is a lot weaker than Naruto and Killer Bee.
> 
> Hashirama who defeated prime Madara.
> 
> And Minato who defeated both Madara and Kyuubi.



Wasn't it Prime Madara + Kyuubi seeing the Flashback of Tobi.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Wasn't it Prime Madara + Kyuubi seeing the Flashback of Tobi.



Ah i did forget Kyuubi.

But didn't Mito help him with Kyuubi?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

hashirama and tobirama got soloed by old Hiruzen. Their performance was pathetic. Naruto already surpassed his father.
Naruto + Killer bee with samehada = 4 hokages.



> Tobirama Senju > Killer Bee + Naruto
> -Edo Tensei Master
> -Space Time Master
> -Sensory Master
> ...


it's that guy who got his ass beat by Kinkaku?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Ah i did forget Kyuubi.
> 
> But didn't Mito help him with Kyuubi?



i way i understood it was that she sealed it after the battle and in the flashback pick he was using his wood jutsus to hold it back


----------



## Rinnengan Thug (Apr 13, 2011)

Useless chapter.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

This chapter is not good for Sasuke fans. Naruto can enter sage mode instantly now. That would make him way to overpowered. I'm definitely will be moving him up in my ranking in my signature.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

Rinnengan Thug said:


> Useless chapter.


No, it's not.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> hashirama and tobirama got soloed by old Hiruzen. Their performance was pathetic. Naruto already surpassed his father.
> Naruto + Killer bee with samehada = 4 hokages.
> 
> 
> it's that guy who got his ass beat by Kinkaku?



Kinkaku and Ginkaku and 18 other Kakashi level shinobi.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

guys this is not battledome so take this argument somewhere else.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> Kinkaku and Ginkaku and 18 other Kakashi level shinobi.


no. it was just kinkaku. Read the manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Ah i did forget Kyuubi.
> 
> But didn't Mito help him with Kyuubi?





During the Fight.
In other words some time in their Battle already passed.
So yes she helped.But still Hashirama was capable of fighting the 2 off.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> no. it was just kinkaku. Read the manga.



The Kinkaku Force (金角部隊, Kinkaku Butai) was a special team of at least *twenty highly skilled shinobi* from Kumogakure.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> hashirama and tobirama got soloed by old Hiruzen. Their performance was pathetic. Naruto already surpassed his father.
> Naruto + Killer bee with samehada = 4 hokages.



I can do that as well be astonished!

Udon>Naruto

Yeah I can also claim things without providing proof.

And agree with Vered.


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> The Kinkaku Force (金角部隊, Kinkaku Butai) was a special team of at least twenty highly skilled shinobi from Kumogakure.


and                ?


----------



## VoDe (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> and                ?



They killed Tobirama?

chapter-481


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2011)

Chapter is out.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

Faster than you, Bild.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

Go and re-read the whole manga noob.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto is practically a "GOD" now .....


I am no Sasuke fan nor a avid Naruto hater (unless he starts going emo when it comes to Sasuke)....but really, Kishi ?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

VoDe said:


> They killed Tobirama?



wrong. It was Kinkaku who killed Tobirama.
*Spoiler*: __ 










> Go and re-read the whole manga noob.


why don't ya, take your own advice?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2011)

its not the shadow.
its SM sensing abbility.using it in the outside gave naruto the possibility to sense everyones chakras from afar.


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 13, 2011)

Argh, got to page 16 but now the servers are getting raped.  & Auto SM? Wtf?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

what a awesome sensing ability


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Vagabond itself is superior to many "proper" novels sry.



 Too bad for you that Vagabond isn't an original story. There have been plenty of books and even movies on the life of Miyamoto Musashi. This is just the latest adaption. The mangaka probably can put so much detail in to the artwork, which is really gorgeous, because he doesn't have to put much thought into the story. Still, nice try.




> And I get it full well naruto was not intelligent enough to think of an answer, so he just used Jirayas philosophy and nagatos emo thought's about war to make a decision, oh and he waved a book that had sentimental value to nagato...There is really nothing more to it.



Your expectations are unreasonable. Naruto is a sixteen year old who had never really thought about the path to peace and you expect him to come up immediately with a well thought out answer to a vicious cycle people couldn't find a solution to for hundreds of years? How could Naruto instantly come up with the perfect answer? Even after months most on the forum couldn't give an answer. Most dodge around the issue by saying how "true peace is impossible" or some drivel like that with which they try to cover up their ignorance with some meaningless philosophical sophistry.




> Also do you really think that you can influence the world that way, if it was like that we wouldn't have war, since everyone would know someone who knows someone who knows someone who did something nice to that someone and it would have the outcome you want, unfortunately that's stupid and unrealistic.



Of course the solution for the Narutoverse can't just be applied to the real world without some tweaking. The Narutoverse is an ideal and not realistic. For one the people in the Narutoverse are far more noble and honorable than we are in the real world. They are with a few exceptions loyal, dutiful and trustworthy. Most who choose the wrong path are derailed by traumatic childhood experiences. Furthermore the real world is full of ignorance, bigotry and indifference. Many, if not most, don't know much about other people, they reject people who are different and they don't give a damn about people they don't know. That isn't the case in the Narutoverse.

However the fundamental principles are sound. Just look at the development of europe since the second world war. Nowadays there exist many cultural, political and economical bonds between the nations and once homogen societies have become more and more heterogen as people with various ethnic heritages have begun to mix. The result is a europe which is the most stable, peaceful and free it has ever been. Of course it's not perfect, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## KillerFlow (Apr 13, 2011)

Good chapter even though was all talk, but at least we got a glimpse of Kakashi's rampage and Kimi fighting.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Too bad for you that Vagabond isn't an original story. There have been plenty of books and even movies on the life of Miyamoto Musashi. This is just the latest adaption. The mangaka probably can put so much detail in to the artwork, which is really gorgeous, because he doesn't have to put much thought into the story. Still, nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original book has been translated into english AFAIK, named "Musashi" by Eiji Yoshikawa. I read it and it's awesome. Vagabond does scrap several story elements.


----------



## Kurushimi (Apr 13, 2011)

mofokage said:


> wrong. It was Kinkaku who killed Tobirama.
> *Spoiler*: __



So what did the other 19 members do while Kinkaku and Tobirama were fighting? Masturbation?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> So what did the other 19 members do while Kinkaku and Tobirama were fighting? Masturbation?


i don't know. ask kishi.


----------



## Kurushimi (Apr 13, 2011)

^
You do realize that it doesn't necessary mean it was 1v1 fight, just because Kinkaku was the one to strike the final blow, do you?


----------



## mofokage (Apr 13, 2011)

> You do realize that it doesn't necessary mean it was 1v1 fight, just because Kinkaku was the one to strike the final blow, do you?


sure keep specualting. Manga says otherwise though.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 13, 2011)

KillerFlow said:


> Good chapter even though was all talk, but at least we got a glimpse of Kakashi's rampage and Kimi fighting.



Thanks for pointing that out I totally didn't even notice anything on that sensing page. Kakashi and Gai look like they are fighting eachother haha.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Where is naruto going anyway... its an island so their is no way for him to leave and last time i checked he cant fly...anyway i think he should have finished his training before going on the battlefield...now he<s putting himself at risk


----------

